# Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem! LOOK OUT!



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Furrrst

Likely that we're gonna get a good ambrose promo tonight. Had one on smackdown


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

In for moar Shield.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_67120.shtml



> Punk is still scheduled to appear on Raw following last week's surgery, and his role will mainly be TV-focused since he is no longer on the PPV.
> 
> WWE head Vince McMahon is also scheduled to appear on Raw as WWE tries to get the Raw TV ratings out of the gutter. Unfortunately for WWE, Raw is up against one of the better Monday Night Football match-ups of the NFL season between two of the best AFC teams.
> 
> Another name who might appear on Raw is Mick Foley, who was part of the Tribute TV taping Sunday night in Norfolk, Virginia. Foley tweeted a teaser late Sunday night: "Attention: due to a late-night 8 hour drive, and a wake-up call in 3 hours, there will be no UK or OZ #PlugOfTheDay. Enjoy a plug-free day!" According to Google Maps, the driving distance from Norfolk to Newark is 6-7 hours depending on the route.


hopefully Foley does appear and has an encounter with Ambrose, it would get me away from Texans vs Patriots for 5-10 minutes


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



>


:ass:ass:ass 

So hope we get a pre match promo for TLC from the Shield or something like that. 

Yeah, Punk in a wheel chair would be fucking epic! :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Last 2 times WWE was in New Jersey I got knocked off the ring by Kane and lost my GM job. Really hoping for a better homecoming tonight.


I forgot thy were in New Jersey tonight. Yeah she's screwed


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

^ Yeah I didn't realize that either, and I have to agree.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I got hot stoves.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hoping for some good build to TLC tonight, also looking forward to seeing Vinnie Mac and Cena/Ziggler.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That Punk pic made me laugh. Wouldn't be surprised if that's used as a few memes this week.

Won't be watching this because of work tomorrow, so will just have to watch it tomorrow night. It's the go home show so am not expecting anything really.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I bet everyone on here that my patrick bateman gif's will be more entertaining than raw tonight


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Looking forward to tonight, mainly because of the shield truth be told. Beyond that I'm just looking towards TLC, and praying that Dolph manages to keep the briefcase.

Oh and still a bit perplexed from my visit to wwe.com just now. This poll result especially. The "WWE Universe" can really be a bunch of retards sometimes... http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/should-punk-relinquish-wwe-championship .

65% YES??????


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I expect tonights RAW to be terrible.
Vinces response to CM Punks injury will be a Ryback overkill, Ryback open, Ryback close night.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can't wait to see what's going to happen tonight. Hoping to see a good showing from Ziggler, Cesaro, and Sandow.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn. Didn't Jersey have a PPV this year and a Raw show? Now the second one and Wrestlemania coming up.

Jersey getting that overdose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How are the crowds in Jersey?


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

^ usually OK crowds.

Really hope AJ gets buried tonight. :vince2


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> How are the crowds in Jersey?


Depends on how much New Yorkers come over. But expect one smarky loud crowd at Mania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Really hope AJ gets buried tonight. :vince2


Not as much as I do. :buried :vince2

I swear, when the Raw 20'th anniversary show comes, DX HAS to dump shit on her. Anything less will be unacceptable.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hoping for:

Heyman pushing Punk around in a wheelchair whilst up to their usual shenanigans :mark:

Sandow hilariousness :mark:

Patrick Bateman gifs :mark:

AJ being buried :mark: :mark:

More Father Ted references from Sheamus :mark:

And as always, some form of a swerve :russo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Hoping for:
> 
> Patrick Bateman gifs :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ambrose promo or bust :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


>


:lol Quailty mate


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I am hoping Punk is in a wheelchair with Heyman pushing him around. I think Punk will be more hilarious in a wheelchair.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Have Ambrose kidnap Team Hell No, and Tie them up in separate building. Have him call Ryback and save one of them. Have Team Hell No argue over camera over why they should be the one saved.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'll be there tonight, hoping for the shield to get a little more build since theyre ME TLC...and Ziggs gets some mic time


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I haven't been this excited all year! Especially after the kind of disappointing last three weeks or so. Yes, I know it is long & I don't always want to sit through it all but I bet I make an exception tonight. After all, it's not like you get two of the best colliding every single week, right?

Should be a lot of fun!

Here's to hoping that Tom Brady has a big game.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Warrior said:


> Have Ambrose kidnap Team Hell No, and Tie them up in separate building. Have him call Ryback and save one of them. Have Team Hell No argue over camera over why they should be the one saved.


LMAO, the Joker comparisons are becoming more specific by the week!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Warrior said:


> Have Ambrose kidnap Team Hell No, and Tie them up in separate building. Have him call Ryback and save one of them. Have Team Hell No argue over camera over why they should be the one saved.











That really sounds like a job for the Batmiz.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JY57 said:


> hopefully Foley does appear and has an encounter with Ambrose, it would get me away from Texans vs Patriots for 5-10 minutes


An Ambrose/Foley encounter would be great but I wouldn't hold my breath. Go Texans!



Marty Vibe said:


> That Punk pic made me laugh. Wouldn't be surprised if that's used as a few memes this week.


Same here, Punk has been playing the cowardly heel so well. 



Warrior said:


> Have Ambrose kidnap Team Hell No, and Tie them up in separate building. Have him call Ryback and save one of them. Have Team Hell No argue over camera over why they should be the one saved.


:lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Surely if Punk is injured he should vacate the title. No?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mr. Marketable said:


> I'll be there tonight, hoping for the shield to get a little more build since theyre ME TLC...and Ziggs gets some mic time


Take a megaphone in, pump the crowd up


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Blue. said:


> Surely if Punk is injured he should vacate the title. No?


No


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



moonmop said:


> No


Of course not. 30 day no-compete clause or used to be. How it's supposed to be but obviously isn't going to happen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hope this is the week we see a live The Shield promo tonight. Let Ambrose shine.


----------



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So pissed off my Final is tonight during Raw!! I'm gonna miss some great stuff! Why must this always happen to me!!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How long until raw start??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh, and I wonder what DA RYBACK has in store for us tonight :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??


Started 2 minutes ago.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I love that Shield video but the only thing I could imagine them saying when the video cut off was "Right, let's get that video edited..."

Expecting Ryback to get some amount of revenge tonight to set up a Shield win at TLC.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Bearodactyl said:


> Looking forward to tonight, mainly because of the shield truth be told. Beyond that I'm just looking towards TLC, and praying that Dolph manages to keep the briefcase.
> 
> Oh and still a bit perplexed from my visit to wwe.com just now. This poll result especially. The "WWE Universe" can really be a bunch of retards sometimes... http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/should-punk-relinquish-wwe-championship .
> 
> 65% YES??????


He's a heel. Of course they want him to relinquish the belt. I'm not shocked.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Started 2 minutes ago.


You blasted fool, you actually made me believe it for a couple of milliseconds somehow


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Would love to see something different from The Shield; be that a live promotion or a squash match. Can't wait to see them at TLC. Completely in love with RYBACK. FEED! ME! MORE! That's all I'm really looking forward too.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

does orton even have a match for tlc? what are they waiting for?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Probably gonna.miss the majority of tonights Raw but I hope they produce a good show. Week before TLC they are gonna need to create some excitement. curious to see how they use the Shield tonight too.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Pongo said:


> does orton even have a match for tlc? what are they waiting for?


if Punk wasn't injured he would have been the one to team up with Kane & Bryan against The Shield in a Tables Match. Now that its not happening he doesn't have anything. Reportedly he got injured yesterday in TTT taping anyways, so now its unlikely he gets something


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

as stupid as this may be i will watch live...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NoyK said:


> Oh, and I wonder what DA RYBACK has in store for us tonight :mark:


You mean the most stale and all around awful talent, and I use that term loosely, on the roster? Just what you'd expect.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JY57 said:


> if Punk wasn't injured he would have been the one to team up with Kane & Bryan against The Shield in a Tables Match. Now that its not happening he doesn't have anything. Reportedly he got injured yesterday in TTT taping anyways, so now its unlikely he gets something


oh i see.. too bad, anyway orton must have pissed off some voodoo shaman this was one shitty year for him


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd like to see at least one of the Shield in action today. It'd be a nice way to get them over for doing something other than attack. I don't really expect it to happen though.

Still looking forward to Raw as I've enjoyed a fair bit of the last 2 weeks. Oh, more Cesaro please.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> Oh, more Cesaro please.


From your fingers to Vince's ears please. Cesaro's been great lately!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Really hope a promo kicks off the show tonight. It's been about 5 weeks since we've had one. 

I like something to set the tone of the show from the get-go.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Pongo said:


> oh i see.. too bad, anyway orton must have pissed off some voodoo shaman this was one shitty year for him


Punk and Hell No... surely he mean Orton and Hell No.

leaving punk v ryback as was


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I know I am not the only one that is excited to see Ryder come out, get dat pop and then get squashed by Del Rio*

*insert heel superstar of your choice


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is random, but I would mark out if Paige debuted tonight.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


>


This is the definition of EPIC and/or WIN. EPIC WIN!
Great graphics!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> This is random, but I would mark out if Paige debuted tonight.


Same :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Colt Cabana is in the building. :shocked:


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Give me FANDANGO dammnit!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Monday Night Football is 11-1 Houston Vs. 9-3 New England. 

Raw wants 3.0 ratings?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I wonder what Del Rio will do tonight. Let's check his schedule shall we:


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Should be a good RAW tonight, what with it being the final show before TLC. I'm hoping for one of the members of the Shield to wrestle tonight, maybe a tag team match against Team Hell No. Team Hell No vs. Ambrose & Rollins I'd like to see.

I'm looking forward to seeing what Punk and Heyman will be up to tonight. Since Punk can't wrestle, I'd expect a good promo from him explaining why he has to miss TLC. 

Hopefully Foley makes an appearance and heck, hopefully we get a Foley/Ambrose promo.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Listen up, @WWEUniverse, TLC: Tables, Ladders and Chairs, this Sunday @barclayscenter in Brooklyn. Tickets at Ticket... http://www.tout.com/m/1lrjwq?ref=twcifquj …


damn he hyped up in that tout.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

In before bath salts.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Here are the Bateman gif's everyone is wanting:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> I'd like to see at least one of the Shield in action today. It'd be a nice way to get them over for doing something other than attack. I don't really expect it to happen though.


^ That. Put them in a 6 man tag vs Kidd/Gabriel/whoever and have them win a match convincingly, putting the emphasis on how well they work as a team. Maybe tease Ryback not really trusting Hell No or the other way around. 

I think we're due Ryder vs Del Rio. We haven't seen it for about 2 weeks. Give the people what they want, Vince.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Muppets tonight? Perfect to use this


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why do people want a Foley appearance?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



> Here are the Bateman gif's everyone is wanting:


What is your obsession with Bateman? They're great, though. (Just asking)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Watching Raw these days is too much like masturbation. You keep doing it in the hope that it all of a sudden becomes as good as it was before, basically out of habit. But it never is.

And then when it's over, you're always filled a slight sense of guilt and shame :downing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dean/Moxley said:


> What is your obsession with Bateman? They're great, though. (Just asking)


One of my favourtie films of all time and one of the greatest performances i have seen from an actor (Y)


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Tonight I would absolutely love to see the Shield involved in a match. Maybe Reigns and Rollins in a tag match against Kidd and Gabriel, with Ambrose on commentary. Would be very entertaining and good for storyline progression.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

9 minutes to go and only 8 pages in this thread. I think this means raw will be very good.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Watching Raw these days is too much like masturbation. You keep doing it in the hope that it all of a sudden becomes as good as it was before, basically out of habit. But it never is.
> 
> And then when it's over, you're always filled a slight sense of guilt and shame :downing


dafuq?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hope we see some good air time for the shield. Also hope they don't just blindly attack someone and put them through a table. It's getting old already.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

John Cena will face Big Show for the 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000th time tonight...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Mainboy, do you have a crush on Bateman?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Takertheman said:


> John Cena will face Big Show for the 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000th time tonight...


fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dunk20 said:


> Mainboy, do you have a crush on Bateman?


M no (Y)


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Slammy awards next week


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well here we go. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Takertheman said:


> John Cena will face Big Show for the 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000th time tonight...


:StephenA Inb4 Lawler goes crazy that Cena can lift Show


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kamehameha!! It's Monday Night Raw time!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WWE Fuckery

Now
Then
Forever


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

VINTAGE ORTON


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well, RAW time. Looking forward to whatever Punk/Ziggler/Ryback/The Shield do. Hopefully they'll build to TLC well, but they probably won't.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hope Punk does commentary tonight :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: 
This is so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I've really enjoyed the past couple of Raw's.

Hoping for more of the same


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

At work now. Completely forgot Raw starts at 8 lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rollins










Their careers will be dead within 2 months, though. 
Dat Impact recap.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I thought they were stopping this AJ Cena storyline for a bit?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Takertheman said:


> John Cena will face Big Show for the 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000th time tonight...





> :StephenA Inb4 Lawler goes crazy that Cena can lift Show


_
"He can't do this...Oh my god! The AA on Big Show! I have never seen that before, what strength by Cena!"_


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

this TMZ-like bullshit to open the show is really fucking terrible.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Bring out your alcohol everyone


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The starts are getting better or maybe I getting used to these recaps to start raw and smackdown now.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So the AJ/Cena story put on the 'backburner' lasted one week!?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hopefully the go home show is good


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

this announcer sucks ass.


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph opening the show!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Christ, are they still continuing this AJ/Vickie/Cena/Ziggler crap? fpalm

Just drop the storyline already...Cena vs Dolph is for the MITB briefcase, none of the other stuff surrounding their feud matters anymore.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Opening with Dolph!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It is so much nicer having someone else introduce Ziggler besides Vickie. SOOOOOOOO much more manageable.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What's with this RAW opening, feels like I'm watching a damn soap opera.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How long til WWE gives Randy Orton an inner monologue a la TNA/Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They should make the TLC match elimination rules. Big show v Cena, does that mean Sheamus v Ziggler tonight or on SD for the 1000th time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Classic man on top of the ladder promo. Well at least it's Ziggler. RAW starting off good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I got a boner for Ziggler opening the show ontop of a ladder


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler OPENING THE SHOW WITH A PROMO WHAT


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph speaking the truth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I thought they were stopping this AJ Cena storyline for a bit?


A bit means one week.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToxieDogg said:


> Christ, are they still continuing this AJ/Vickie/Cena/Ziggler crap? fpalm
> 
> Just drop the storyline already...Cena vs Dolph is for the MITB briefcase, none of the other stuff surrounding their feud matters anymore.


But WWE wants the female demographic!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh no it's in Jersey. Which means a ton of short bus bitch Tattoo Jeremiah tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:mark: dolph opening the night on the mic...please be good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Go on Dolph :mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ugh. Enough of the "What" chants.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> Rollins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gif will never cease being hilarious. But Rollins is fine though.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

These children shouting What need to be disciplined. Seriously.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's right, zoom in on those empty chairs


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd just take the contract out of the briefcase before the match. Duh.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol at the 8 people chanting ''what'' in the crowd. Ziggler cutting a decent promo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Solid promo by Ziggs (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If crowd say what again they fuck their own sister


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler starting out the show nice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is it funny how back in the Attitude Era, the rebels against authority were the faces and the suck up company guys were the heels and now it is the complete opposite?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

God I hate that "What" chant


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This sounds way too rehearsed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm skipping Adventure Time for this shit. It better be good.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

arena looks half empty


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

phuck, why is he here.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'll be the preverbial coal in your stocking :lol dear me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That was a pretty good promo from Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lmao at all those ladders.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I despise what


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph opening on the stick....


ANNNNNNNNNNNNNND IT'S GONE.

HI FELLA :StephenA


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That promo was awkward.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why is Sheamus a wrestler he's so damn boring


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I know everybody else hates him, but when Sheamus comes down the ramp grinning like the happiest dude ever, I smile too.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why Sheamus..why do you find do bring your unproductive mother fucking ass out here?!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

As much as I like Punk and Ryback, it's nice to see something new starting off the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

GET THAT SMILING DOOF OFF MY SCREEEN!!!!

Damn it. What is it with modern wrestling?!?!? Not every promo needs to be interrupted.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

_"Can I help you?"_

lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Please don't let Ziggler get brogue kicked for the 812649th time...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler is doing very fine indeed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Here is something I don't get about this Ziggler match. Why doesn't Cena have anything ridding on this match? Maybe if he looses he can't get a title shot for 6 months. Do something like TNA is doing with Styles.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



pewpewpew said:


> That's right, zoom in on those empty chairs


that arena is notoriously empty....its not just the WWE. Newark is a fucking shithole. I dont blame people for not wanting to go.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Falkono said:


> arena looks half empty


If the last few weeks are any indication, it probably is


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> How long til WWE gives Randy Orton an inner monologue a la TNA/Jeff Hardy?


Magical.
I will only approve of a Hardy return to WWE fuckery if it means that Hardy and Orton team up for the rest of eternity. They would pretty much share the same thoughts but Orton's would be in broken English because he doesn't know how to read.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus Vs. Cena!!!!

Crowd boos, lol!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wild Snorlax appears


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Tag Team match main event


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus vs. Cena for the WHC makes me want to vomit.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Big Show :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena and Sheamus vs Big Show and Dolph Ziggler main event calling it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao so many boos for a Cena/Sheamus match


save_us.show


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BLAA BLAA BLAAH BLOO BLAA BLAAA BLOOO BAAAAA


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ugh at WWE teasing Cena as World Champion. So hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Nice opening from Ziggler. 

Ruined by Ronald McDonald and Big Slow.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That Sheamus shirt would be pretty ace if it didn't have all that dumb crap on the back.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

and it just got worst.

big show. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Here comes Show sounding like a fish out of water.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus is a joke save us Show


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ugh...I hate the sound of The Big Show's theme. PLEASE RETIRE ALREADY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH

:bigshow


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

nothing special yet but ziggler is getting better


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus is one of the few guys that can force me to like the Big Show. Suck a dick, Fella.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This has all the makings of a Cena/Sheamus v Show/Ziggler tag match

COME ON TEDDY, MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I smell a... TAG TEAM MATCH INCOMING PLAYA!

Nevermind that actually if Cena's already fighting Big Show.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So ironic for Big show calling someone else boring. <_<


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat hoodie.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Big Show saying blah bla is weird.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

#immigrant


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol Can't take big show serious when he talks I swear.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

well, that line took me by surprise.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I don't care what anyone says Show is hilarious. Calling sheamus an immigrant, incredible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler's hair must feel like rubber. Gross.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mainboy said:


> Cena and Sheamus vs Big Show and Dolph Ziggler main event calling it


Show and Sheamus vs Cena and Ziggler


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> Magical.
> I will only approve of a Hardy return to WWE fuckery if it means that Hardy and Orton team up for the rest of eternity. They would pretty much share the same thoughts but Orton's would be in broken English because he doesn't know how to read.


Team No Fucks

BOOK IT.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

'Immigrant'

I laughed. :show


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TripleG said:


> Is it funny how back in the Attitude Era, the rebels against authority were the faces and the suck up company guys were the heels and now it is the complete opposite?


Sad state of affairs... all about sucking it up and just becoming a faceless cog in a machine. Granted, society has always been that way, but for a while we actually had a lot of entertainment that made a mockery of that kind of thinking. WWE was at the forefront... now it's all about playing by the rules and kissing the bosses ass.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i fucking hate those tag matches 
pls pls dont let cena come out


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

1....2....3.....

need one more for that main event tag match. Where you at Cena?


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol why is show wearing cm punks clothes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

You know this segment was awesome and then turned south. 

What happened? 

Oh yeah, Sheamus & Big Show came out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL at Fella not taking this shit seriously.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Big Show needs a posse for his boxing gimmick. He needs a Mayweather-like posse with him every time he comes out.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

God Sheamus is crap on the mic as a face.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus trying to be funny is unbearable.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus you want Christmas spirit go watch ABC Family you dum ass!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wow, that's the best dick/balls joke he could come up with?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I don't know what any of these people are talking about.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

You know, Show got me thinking. Why doesn't Ziggler just cash in the MITB before facing Cena? Why risk it against Cena?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Immigrant :vince3


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao Such a boring promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus is worse than Cena. I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

poor Dolph


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Nice opening from Ziggler.
> 
> Ruined by Ronald McDonald and Big Slow.


This. They're trying to make the crowd desperately care about Sheamus/Show by opening with them, but it's not working.

And fpalm at Sheamus pushing Ziggler off the ladder.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

There goes Dolphs babies.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

No contact clause?

When the FUCK has that EVER been enforced? :lmao


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol the arena is 40% empty


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hate Sheamus heel, face, everything


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

just why


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler looks like a geek again.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cringeworthy


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

and just like that, Ziggler became irrelevant in this segment fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why are we supposed to cheer against a guy that is getting screwed over and bullied? How is that the heel in this situation?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

#BAStar


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

andddd no reaction to sheamus pushing zig over the ropes


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This was such a BAD opening segment, very cringeworthy.

They really just go through the motions nowadays, don't they?

Same formula, different week.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

All the Christmas puns :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That was an alright start.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ratings in the shitter = What's up, Vinny Mac?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> Ziggler's hair must feel like rubber. Gross.


Dat Ramen Noodle hair


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

VINNIE MAC! That walk still gets me.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince McMahon here, desperately trying to boost dem ratings.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wheyyyyyyyyyy another cena-show match. Exciting stuff indeed


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus has a new gimmick: NUT CRACKER


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Seamus and Show ruin everything. SMH.

And judging by those empty seats, soon the WWE will have to start paying people to come to the lives events.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince desperate for them ratings so he has to show up every week for one of his RARE RAW APPEARANCES!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The opening 3 minutes to Raw was probably the most entertaining 3 opening minutes I've seen in the past 6 months. Ziggler is that awesome, to me. His facials, his mannerisms, his delivery, all terrific. His facial expression after he says he's gonna be the lump of coal in Cena's stocking, that sly glare to the side...just great. He comes off as actually BEING the character he portrays. What a shocking concept. He seems like he really does think he's as great as he says he is.

Fuck off anyone saying that sounded scripted. You want to hear scripted? The Sheamus/Big Show interaction sounded like they were reading off a fucking teleprompter. And once AGAIN Ziggler looks like a chump. What else should I expect from this fucking company.

It was worth it for the Ziggler promo alone, though, since at least he looked great during his solo 3 minutes. The rest...junk.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:show looks younger for some reason :hmm:


DA BOSS!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

thank god
no unnecessary tag match...


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fucking Cena vs Fucking Big Show

Because we didn't see enough of that garbage during the summer


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Show/Cena's best of 848489489048908490849 series continues tonight with Cena up 84848948904890849083-1.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well at least Ziggler didn't eat yet another brogue kick. Funny how cena wasn't bothered enough about his match at TLC to come out I that segment, strange


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

inb4 Cena tries to Attitude Adjust Big Show and Cole screams "OHHHH. WHAT STRENGTH SHOWN BY CENA. When have we EVER seen that before!?"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

(Y) at a Vince appearance.

(N) at Cena/Show match for the millionth time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Either Punk or The Shield are going to interrupt Vinnie Mac'.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> LOL at Fella not taking this shit seriously.


It used to be the heel no selling a promo because they were cocky. Now Cena and Sheamus (other faces also) just smile when someone talks about beating their ass.

That of no sell just bothers me.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The pinnacle of excitement: some pudgy, pale and ginger dickhead pushing some jobber off a ladder...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad start. I don't have a raging hard on for Ziggler unlike others in here.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Please keep Vince away from Vickie :shaq


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Kabraxal said:


> Why are we supposed to cheer against a guy that is getting screwed over and bullied? How is that the heel in this situation?


how is he a heel in any situation, usally dolph is just a cocky guy who wants to prove himself, hell most of the time he doesn't even try to cheat


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince should get attacked for the injustice of making Ziggler defend his contract just saying


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

He can't beat show.. he's a GIANT!! ¬_¬

Fuck.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus needs a heel turn imo


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You know, Show got me thinking. Why doesn't Ziggler just cash in the MITB before facing Cena? Why risk it against Cena?


I have just assumed that Ziggles is going to cash in and win and the main event will be Ziggler and Cena for the title.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BARRETT!!! :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

vinnie mac. DAT DANCE :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HERE HE COMES. DAT DANCE.

Wait, why is Barret out there?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn has Vince come to bury Wade publicly?

DAT DANCE


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Senate race is over, Vince is back


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That walk. Oh vince you crazy fucker lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why do I think Vince is going to say, were are unifying the titles?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince has major swag


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL at Vince trying to sell us a main event we've seen 9,000 times.


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

YEEEEAAAHHH Vince McMahon!
LoL Cena got booed


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao Vince lost is mind.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

that is the faggiest powerwalk ever. what happened to you Vinnie?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I thought Barrett was wrestling :vince


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Barrett with that jobber entrance. Poor guy.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Guess im not watching the main event.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince and Vickie again ffs


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Boss!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph to cash in tonight perhaps?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat walk. :vince3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wtf? Poor reaction to Vickie for the first time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Barrett :mark:
Vince :mark:
DAT dancing :mark:
WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fucking Christ. Those pants on Vince.....

Just terrible. Don't go with the suit at all.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie "da heat" Guerrero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So much Vince/Vickie interaction lately...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince should just come out and say he's sorry for 2012.

Vickie wearing dat Joan Jett cruise ship vacay dress in the Winter...in Jersey.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

the fuck is going on right now?


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

haha I like seeing Vince all making matches for Vickie


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus vs Ziggler again...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

it must hurt vince hearing cena getting booed


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus vs Ryback PLEASE :mark:

Awh, fuck that. Ziggs gonna get Brogue Kick'd again. -_-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Blommen said:


> that is the faggiest powerwalk ever. what happened to you Vinnie?


Senility


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler is going to murder Vickie for what she's doing to him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wade Barrett is in the ring. 

We still know that right.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A match is about to start? Not while I'm around :vince2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie is so good. ^^


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This shit is getting me so sad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Please keep Vince away from Vickie :shaq


:StephenA


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i cant stand this vickie and vince back and forth stuff


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This bullying Vickie into making matches storyline is legit some of the worst stuff i've ever seen.

Scream of Vince on a power trip.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Apart from looking massively amateurish and barely prepared, and making Vickie look even worse on the mic than what she is, what do these Vince/Vickie segements actually achieve?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Am I watching a repeat of last week? What a joke.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jesus this start is brutal.

You know shit is bad when Vince has to come out to convince people this is interesting.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How the fuck did that get a big pop?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh c'mon... dolph gonna lose all the momentum


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince looks so tacky.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Oh god this ol bit yet again....*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie vs AJ?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What was the point of having this Vince/Vickie promo in the middle of their entrances lol?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

the fuck is Vince doing :lmao


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

that was cringeworthy... BUT dat vin-o-mac... "LET'S TELL DA TROOF!" :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I fucking hate Vince.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:shaq


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao Vince is desperate.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Truth's face was hilarious when he came to the stage.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToxieDogg said:


> Apart from looking massively amateurish and barely prepared, and making Vickie look even worse on the mic than what she is, what do these Vince/Vickie segements actually achieve?


They waste time.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince has lost the plot. Stay off Tv you senile old fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dance for that money *****. Ugh.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

atleast we got kofi and cisaro on mic lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Meanwhile, Barrett is still in the ring getting the jobber treatment.

Pyro must be throwing a fit right now :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So that fuckery happens while Barrett is in the ring? Sad


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Speaking of Truth...today during his Q&A on Twitter I asked him, "where Bron Bron at?".... he didn't answer :hayden*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

so aj vs vickie guerrero is consider main event material these days..... why do you people still watch this


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

McMahon needs to stay off TV... and while we're at it, out of the business entirely. He's lost it and needs to get the fuck out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So...Kofi and Nipples are just twiddling their thumbs at commentary not saying a damn thing.

And Vickie is scared of someone she called a little girl. A little girl that probably only weighs 100 pounds. Ok.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Magsimus said:


> Scream of Vince on a power trip.


So Vince is playing himself


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That little R-Truth head bob made me think... Why not R-Truth vs. D-Lo?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ vs Vickie, Vickie is going to get murdered lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"DONT EYE BALL ME SON"


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Hammertron said:


> i cant stand this vickie and vince back and forth stuff


Exactly. Not to mention these skits make it seem as though Vickie doesn't know what she is doing. I am now to assume she is on the hot seat to be fired. This whole Vince helping her decide the show makes the show seem more unprepared. What is this madness?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why do Barrett and Kofi dislike one another anyway? Like, why did the feud even start?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

those vickie - Vince segments.... *facepalm*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

... because watching vickie guerrero in the ring is always entertaining. fpalm

ib4taminainterferes


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Man, even kayfabe Vince makes shitty matches.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

why did that segment have to happen at that point? It's almost as if they forgot to put that in the opening segment and said "fuck, get out there now and finish the opening segment. I DONT CARE IF BARRETT AND TRUTH HAVE A MATCH"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"The likes of you and R-Truth."

BLACK PEOPLE?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why does Vince hate us? enaldo


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez I really hate Vince/Vickie segments. They're so awkward and make Vickie look like Dora the explorah.

Least we get some truth, but not on the mic . Poor Wade fighting for the IC title which barely means anything today


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They're focusing on both US and IC titles being in segments/matches on the same time, teasing a unification maybe?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince: Lets have three big main-events tonight!

Show vs Cena: Happened a million time.
Ziggler vs Sheamus: Happened a million time.
Vickie vs AJ: That's a main-event Vince?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"please bro(_*****_)"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CESARO~

He's very European.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

KOFI SHUT THE FUCK UP STALE MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kofi's awful.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Gay Joke, pretty cool..

Keep on with that Anti-Bullying Campaign..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Why does Vince hate us? enaldo


Hes an asshole


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kofi shut the fuck up. I'll still look at you but shut the fuck up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Joey being reckless on commentary.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Barrett Barage? Not this shit again :kobe


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"Me and truth we get down and we get dirty"
Oh boy


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Raw Is War and NWO signs.


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JOBBING WADE BARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wade jobbed. lol.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince/Vickie... has it not been a clusterfuck, just once when they have interacted this year? singularly on the mic, fine.. together.. fucking horrible


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:kobe


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And that right there is why this company is about to die....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Truth beats Barrett. Pyro goes crazy lol.

Sad to see Barrett in a shitty midcard feud.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BARRETT BURIED LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Pyro's going to have a fit.:lmao:lmao

Here comes the tag match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Are you fucking kidding me? Da Troof goes over Barrett?!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Classic PG insults from Kofi. He'd make The Rock his bitch.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:buried Poor Wade :buried


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh Barrett... why...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And Barret loses... fpalm


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Gay Joke, pretty cool..
> 
> Keep on with that Anti-Bullying Campaign..


What gay joke?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lulz


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WTF


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So... now can everyone accept Barrett's buried?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It feels like every time I see a match involving the participants in the IC or US title feuds, the opponents are on commentary.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

''Only a real man can pull it off.''

:hayden3


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I really hope this isn't the last time we see Cesaro tonight.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao Barrett's turn to be buried!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro should totally start winning matches with a loaded satchel.

Also, what shitty booking.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

DAT BARRETT PUSH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> Meanwhile, Barrett is still in the ring getting the jobber treatment.
> 
> Pyro must be throwing a fit right now :lmao


Damn after the match, too.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wade Barrett...open for business buying time in the ring in-between promos. OPEN FOR BUSINESS.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The fuck is the point of all those chairs and ladders.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ho ho inc said:


> AJ vs Vickie, Vickie is going to get murdered lol.


She'll probably have Tamina be at ringside to help her cheat.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Amazing. Its like the bookers had absolutely zero idea on what different stuff they could do for this show, so they just popped in an old episode of Raw from the summer. Cena/Big Show #95216, Sheamus/Ziggler #43262416...

And now we get the pleasure of seeing Vickie wrestle! Way to compete with the Texans vs Patriots, Vince. Its like he knew this episode would draw low against the big game, so he said "well, let's not even try."

Let's talk about that acting, too. Vince and Vickie-you know that local improv group that's so terribly bad that you kind of half heartedly cheer them on to not seem like you're evil but inside you're wishing for a quick death? We just got that in prime time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Barrett Burial.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:StephenA :StephenA :StephenA


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Tyrion RAGE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

four guys..


NOW HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYA..


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

.Cesaro is a such a gentlemen, he didn't want to dirty his suit lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao

Truth clean over Barrett. Save me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Barrett is a British Bitch.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmfao Faces being douchebags tonight attacking heels first unprovoked. First sheamus now kofi.

USOS BETTER WIN THIS TAG MATCH


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

wait Cody is wrestling?


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Buried Barrage


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes is back!?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Okay I like the looks of this.. MILLIONSA DOLLAS


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wade Barrett loses to Randy Orton last week on Smackdown and now loses to R-Truth tonight on Raw despite having an I.C title match against Kofi Kingston at TLC this Sunday.
:cornette:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WTF, could this show have been any worse so far?

Edit: Cody's back?!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh wow, that tag match could actually be great. Haven't seen one of those for a long time (I don't think they've even had 4 teams).

And I guess Cody's back?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Primetime players better win.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Usos are so winning that. calling it now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It's always precious to see Kofi act street.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> Pyro's going to have a fit.:lmao:lmao
> 
> Here comes the tag match.


Just hope nobody gets hurt when his tv goes flying out the window. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's back from injury? 

Primetime Players need their old music back PRONTO. And they better not get another jobber entrance.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes, back.. cool.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao this is far and away the best PPV promo of the year. Fuck you haters


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

RHODES BACK!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Of course Truth goes over Barrett because Truth is not winning this Saturday and I'm guessing Barrett beats Kofi. So yeah that's the way, in WWE's cookie cutter mind, this match had to be booked.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fatal four way tag match? I guess Rhodes is all healed up now, shame, I wanted the Rhodes Scholars to break up. :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That tag match looks absolutely awesome :mark:

Cody Rhodes is weapon X. Dat recovery.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

wait theres going to be a tag team championship match at tlc even though Goatface and Kane are already teaming with Ryback?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kofi is the most tame "wildcat" ever. So generic.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miss Raw for three months and see that nothing has change.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cody Rhodes is back! :mark


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wait, a number 1 contenders contest now when Hell No are busy on Sunday? You couldn't have saved this for Sunday, people would have liked that match.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This will be a good match. Not sure who will win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Miss Raw for three months and see that nothing has change.


It hasn't changed in years


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Its so weird not being able to watch Raw. From previous posts I have no idea what the fuck is going on :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tyrion RAGE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Just hope nobody gets hurt when his tv goes flying out the window. :lmao


pfffff Pyro's gone through about 5 TV's this year, no doubt. Between Sandow and Barrett "burials", he's spent more on TV's than most middle-aged men spend on cars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> It's always precious to see Kofi act street.


Straight comedy. They need to film a 3 minute video of him in Brooklyn during the TLC PPV. Would be gold.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So umm....why the hell are there THREE heel teams (with one of them having an injured member) and the sole face team is the Usos?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk must feel special. He can say he turned Heel in his career by attacking THE ROCK.

Like these ads.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh hey! Cody is back.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd assume Rhodes/Sandow are going to win this.

The Usos aren't relevant.
Epico / Primo are just in the tag team division to make everyone else look better.
PTP have a chance.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That perfume ad is so fucking annoying that it makes me want to punch Scarlett Johannsson.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> pfffff Pyro's gone through about 5 TV's this year, no doubt. Between Sandow and Barrett "burials", he's spent more on TV's than most middle-aged men spend on cars.


I kind of want Barrett to begin feuding with Hornswoggle just to see his reaction.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And huh, I was pretty sure Kofi was winning Sunday, this has changed things a little. See how SD goes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*David "High Power" Otunga*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just woke up from a nap, what did I miss?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wait, so...er...who are the tag team champs again? I thought Rhodes Scholars were it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The main event is going to be aj vs vickie? I'm not following it.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Silent Alarm said:


> That perfume ad is so fucking annoying that it makes me want to punch Scarlett Johannsson.


 I feel your pain, fuck knows what she's talking about half the time.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I need to hire Otunga I've been wronged, hmmm..


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Too bad that Attitude Era DVD was shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Post-Modern Devil said:


> So umm....why the hell are there THREE heel teams (with one of them having an injured member) and the sole face team is the Usos?


That is... a good question.

Where's Team Hell No? Or better yet if they don't want the tag champs wrestling, Rey and Sin Cara?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Shazayum said:


> Just woke up from a nap, what did I miss?


Wade lost and Sheamus pushed Ziggler off of a ladder.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToddTheBod said:


> I'd assume Rhodes/Sandow are going to win this.
> 
> The Usos aren't relevant.
> Epico / Primo are just in the tag team division to make everyone else look better.
> PTP have a chance.


This right here, though I wish the Uso would get used right. 

AJ's high. No one is this excited sober.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh my God. What is with this fucking AJ kid shit. Fucking a. fpalm


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

the fuck is this


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*And I didn't think she could be any more annnoying.*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ is ripped city.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh fuckin A.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shake it don't break it AJ!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The fuck was Aksana wearing?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"I'm going to break her in half"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie's been making AJ's life a living hell for the last year? :bosh 

is this bitch serious?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena/Show #67584763, Sheamus/Ziggler and AJ/Vickie will definitely save this show...

The sad thing is, people will STILL try and blame CM Punk for the piss poor rating.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Doesn't Aj hate Kaitlyn? or am I mistaken


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Man this is fucking terrible


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



That's irrelevant said:


> Too bad that Attitude Era DVD was shit.


Is it damn.. was gonna watch that tomo night.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This fucking bitch don't act like she's never seen a dick before Cena :no:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao
This is better than expected. :lol


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why is Cena hanging out with half naked dudes?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

this brazzers moment as brought to you by the WWE.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm very close of giving up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The fuck is wrong with Aksana's forehead, she looks like fucking Squidward Tentacles


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fucking Cena with that shit fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Such natural actors.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Gimmicky said:


> Wait, a number 1 contenders contest now when Hell No are busy on Sunday? You couldn't have saved this for Sunday, people would have liked that match.


Yep, would be an easy booking decision.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just when you think Cena couldn't get any cheesier


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Teddy Long special right here, playas!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow! :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

She is so annoying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena is such a fucking geek.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> Wait, so...er...who are the tag team champs again? I thought Rhodes Scholars were it.


I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!

AJ is clearly losing this. Damn she's annoying. Get a grip.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This show has been AWFUL and it's only been half an hour. Just GTFO WWE. I hope these pricks get a piss poor rating again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Pats game is about to start. Raws bout to lose a million viewers cuz Bradys drawing power :brady2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"We can't have girls in the men's locker room!" 

Dude if that were me in my towel, I would be like "Yeah come on in honey!" 

Hell, when I was in high school on a football team, girls came in and out of my locker room all the damn time! I didn't give a shit!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

we now return to As the Cena Turns...my stomach


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why do they refuse to show the fcking entrances. The USOs and PTP's entrances are great.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Doesn't Aj hate Kaitlyn? or am I mistaken


Shh, just let the friendship be restored!

#chickbusters


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

uhh i see the threads coming.. cena is gonna turn on aj and then turn heel....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



SDWarrior said:


> Why is Cena hanging out with half naked dudes?


Look at where he works...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CODY I HAVE MISSED Y. . .

WHAT THE FUCK IS ON YOUR LIP?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody is back! :mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody and Sandow :mark:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes is back already? Jesus.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

wtf rhodes :lmao

DAT 'STACHE


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Those cheapskates couldn't even give Epico and Primo a name graphic?!?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena/Show #67584763, Sheamus/Ziggler and AJ/Vickie will definitely save this show...
> 
> The sad thing is, people will STILL try and blame CM Punk for the piss poor rating.


He's not there to save it.. shit champ 

lol...


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody Rhodes with that stache!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So she's on an upper or she ate 5 boxes of lemonheads. The best elementary after school candy ever.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao Cody rockin a mustache.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes Scholars get an entrance.

Guess we know who's winning :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TripleG said:


> Oh hey! Cody is back.


"Dusty, I don't give a fuck if his kidneys are the size of basketballs, your kid better get his ass in the ring pronto, our ratings are down!"


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

cody?? holy shit... didn't see it coming


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck me the ratings for AJ v Vickie are going to be apocalyptically bad :vince3

Fucking AJ is unbearable

Sandow :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That fucking moustache..

Yeah, it appears I am right. Sandow/Rhodes going over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn Cody with DAT MUSTACHE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dunk20 said:


> "I'm going to break her in half"


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat pop for sandow.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena in dat jobber locker room


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So wait a minute, we will be having a Contenders match at a PPV?!?!?! WOW!!! What a crazy idea!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

so the rhodes scholars are winning this?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody looks ridiculous with a moustache.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What's on his face? :lmao

This is to get a number 1 contenders match? :cornette


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



SDWarrior said:


> Why is Cena hanging out with half naked dudes?


*Because wrestling is gay. *


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Usos are active on the WWE App? Probably people checking up wondering who the hell these two are.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

botch from the Mexicans


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> So she's on an upper or she ate 5 boxes of lemonheads. The best elementary after school candy ever.


Maybe she was snorting pixie sticks. That way its kind of the best of both worlds-drugs AND candy!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A #1 contenders match to determine the #1 contenders to the #1 contendership?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Not sure if this was aired everywhere or just locally, but they just aired a commercial for the Elimination Chamber featuring just the Rock. It didn't say whether he was competing or not. Just said he was making his return to New Orleans.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ/Cena stuff was cringeworthy.

Lol at 3 out of the 4 teams getting the jobber entrance. Hoping The Prime Time Players win this.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

proof no one gives a shit about Cody Rhodes, and Rhodes Scholars. People came to see Sandow. Rhodes mustache is awful.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Post-Modern Devil said:


> Those cheapskates couldn't even give Epico and Primo a name graphic?!?


I have a feeling that the company doesn't actually know that they work for them.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> Why do they refuse to show the fcking entrances. The USOs and PTP's entrances are great.


Pfff. Who needs to see tag team entrances? The WWE Universe prefers seeing a clip of the AJ and Cena Show instead.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow getting cheered(Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well okay, Colt Cabana chant...

Lawler... is the worst.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can we get more close ups on Rosa? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jesus Christ, King...just give up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Crowd doesn't give a shit because they aren't stars.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why is Rosa still with them?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

...Lawler I fucking hate you..

The grace period for me being nice to him is over.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did Lawler just say he was gonna stuff Rosa's stocking with a wooden leg?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Rhodes is the Sith apprentice... *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



down_nola said:


> Not sure if this was aired everywhere or just locally, but they just aired a commercial for the Elimination Chamber featuring just the Rock. It didn't say whether he was competing or not. Just said he was making his return to New Orleans.


Yeah, they've started advertising him for appearances after RR as well in some places.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AJ is "crazy". Did everyone forget about that already?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So there's our tables match for Sunday...So why do Rey/Sin Cara automatically qualify for a No 1 contenders match?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hornswaggle to screw Rosa...'s..team..I meant team


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Asenath said:


> CODY I HAVE MISSED Y. . .
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS ON YOUR LIP?


probably got it from eating ass without a dental dam...


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

There's eight wrestlers in the ring and the crowd doesn't care about one of them.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Well okay, Colt Cabana chant...


If was half certain I'd imagined that. Huh.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



virus21 said:


>


RIP Apollo Creed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wait Rhodes is back!!! I thought he was gone for a while?


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

my god the commentary is so bad.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> ...Lawler is fucking hate you..
> 
> The grace period for me being nice to him is over.


Same here, he's still horrible


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Lawler... is the worst.


FAIL


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vince must have been jealous of Triple H burying the entire roster last year and decided that he would one up Hunter by pulling off a burial greater than that. At least Triple H's burial was quick, painless and only took one show, this thing Vince is doing is so slow and sad to watch. :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WWE. Where commentators are unprofessional. And shit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> ...Lawler is fucking hate you..
> 
> The grace period for me being nice to him is over.


The grace period ended as soon as he came back to commentary.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fucking Titus :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

...I miss Punk


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OORA OORA OOOOOORA


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Usos better win this..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

....So uh what happened there? I don't know if I'm allowed to laugh yet.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AND THE CROWD GOES . . . . . . mild. . . . .


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why must we watch AJ/Vickie in a match... 


Anyway, OORA OORA OORA OORA!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow winning this match.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WTF is this match? They might as well have made a gauntlet match rather than this confusing crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*TITUS BARK!!!!*


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

When was the last time King actually called any of the action? I'm glad he's ok after his heart attack but he should have stayed out home.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

TITUS BARK :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Evilerk said:


> Hornswaggle to screw Rosa...'s..team..I meant team


*Hornswaggle could go ankles deep into that and Rosa wouldn't even know he's there.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Titus wearing red = Ezekiel Jackson will be future endeavored.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> ....So uh what happened there? I don't know if I'm allowed to laugh yet.


Cry deary, this should invoke crying


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao Commercial during this match and Pats vs Texans starting...ratings killers.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> WWE. Where commentators are unprofessional. And shit.


in fairness, back in the day when Lawler was making the same misogynist jokes during the AE, people thought they were fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> The grace period ended as soon as he came back to commentary.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I can't bark like that. I wish I could bark like that.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just got in from work, can anyone fill me in on what has happened so far?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NoyK said:


> Why must we watch AJ/Vickie in a match...
> 
> 
> Anyway, OORA OORA OORA OORA!


I mark for the bark.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So if winner faces ReyCara on Sunday to determine the #1 contender, this is actually a #2 contenders contest then?

Whatever, good match so far, nice to see the Usos winning, then again they're the only face team (Justin was too busy wearing a towel in the men's locker room I suppose) so whatever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Am I the only one who noticed what happened to Uso 1 or 2?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Hornswaggle could go ankles deep into that and Rosa wouldn't even know he's there.*


lol.. would rep if i could..


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Son of Dusty getting his Burt Reynolds on :kg3

It's a shame that the makeshift tag team is the only one worth watching in this entire match. Since that is the case though Team Rhodes Scholars should definitely go over.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OORA OORA OORA OORA
Still pissed off they gave them jobber music they need to bring the old theme back ~move get it get it in in~


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Listen to them talk about AJ vs Vickie as if anyone gives a fuck about that match. Cena vs Big Show? How many times have we seen that? Sheamus vs Ziggler was so obvious after the first main event was announced. I guess this falls under the slogan of "Anything can happen in the WWE". This is pathetic, and Raw once again opens horribly


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> in fairness, back in the day when Lawler was making the same misogynist jokes during the AE, people thought they were fucking hilarious.


I was more talking about the off screen laughing, talking about things that aren't to do with the match or participants in the match (computer screen dropping etc).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What?!! You mean to tell me the 2 guys who lost to Hornswoggle and Khali 3 days ago got eliminated first? Shocking...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> in fairness, back in the day when Lawler was making the same misogynist jokes during the AE, people thought they were fucking hilarious.


Well after almost a decade and half, they have gotten old


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Soulaxe said:


> Just got in from work, can anyone fill me in on what has happened so far?


Sheamus pushed Ziggler off of a ladder, Wade lost, and Vickie will face AJ later


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Soulaxe said:


> Just got in from work, can anyone fill me in on what has happened so far?


Nothing. No really.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

fucking hell. The stream I'm watching just had an ad that started with Jericho's countdown. I marked out for nothing


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> fucking hell. The stream I'm watching just had an ad that started with Jericho's countdown. I marked out for nothing


you're not alone on that..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

PTP eliminated off-screen? Fuck this.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Really WWE? Really? REALLY? During a break?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Omfg USOS! Is my wish coming true?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Three hours of RAW and they still can't fit a pinfall in a match.

No Excuse.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Blueforce7 said:


> I can't bark like that. I wish I could bark like that.


I bet Titus O'Neil is that one guy who goes to Alumni Weekend and gets trashed, tries to punch a collegiate brother or has to go to the hospital for doing something stupid.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I was more talking about the off screen laughing, talking about things that aren't to do with the match or participants in the match (computer screen dropping etc).


ah, well they just expect us all to accept that as part of the show now. The unprofessional behavior in that regard is fucking awful.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody looks ridiculous.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> Am I the only one who noticed what happened to Uso 1 or 2?


WHA' HAPPENED?!?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Holy shit, Cody's mustache :lmao
Didn't even notice.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Listen to them talk about AJ vs Vickie as if anyone gives a fuck about that match. Cena vs Big Show? How many times have we seen that? Sheamus vs Ziggler was so obvious after the first main event was announced. I guess this falls under the slogan of "Anything can happen in the WWE". This is pathetic, and Raw once again opens horribly


I actually have more interest in the AJ vs vickie then seeing ziggler vs sheamus and big show vs cena again


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

wtf is on cody's face


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh shit. I didn't even notice Cody's little stache.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Nice to see The Usos looking strong here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow is over.

Primetime Players got eliminated already?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

PTP eliminated during commercial?!?

:lmao:lmao:lmao This company.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So why does Cody have taco meat on his upper lip?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

it's just me or sandow is pretty over?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

PTPs eliminated during the commercial break? fpalm

WTF do you think it is Lawler?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

PTP eliminated during a break? Would love to see the Uso's get a little push here. Sandow and Rhodes need to be in a singles feuds.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL EVERYONE CHEERED FOR SANDOW


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Enter O JOELY NIGHT!

How's the show been so far?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Uso's looking like Samoa Joe out of shape


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Off screen elimination... Thats fucking shit for a 3hr show..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Stupidity. A 3 hour show yet they have to do that in the ad break.

Titus still can't take any moves :lol talk about being carried in the ring. Uso push?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is Cody trying to copy what Styker had? 

Cody put your mask back on cover that mustache !


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why was Lawler surprised Sandow's looking for an apprentice? HE WATCHED IT HAPPEN SEVEN DAYS AGO


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody needs to shave that shit ASAP


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



That's irrelevant said:


> Nice to see The Usos looking strong here.


It's funny. Whenever they get TV time they make them look strong. Then they aren't seen again for months.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

cheers for sandow! lmfao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Aren't the usos related to Tamina?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

wait, what the fuck? Didnt Rhodes and Sandow win the #1 contendership tournament? What the fuck happened to that? Seriously....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dammit, PTP...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's moustache chant. :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



dancer the mareindeer said:


> PTP eliminated off-screen? Fuck this.


Here's a gif of Titus dancing to lighten the mood.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> Did Lawler just say he was gonna stuff Rosa's stocking with a wooden leg?


Not very subtle on his part.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Asenath said:


> I bet Titus O'Neil is that one guy who goes to Alumni Weekend and gets trashed, tries to punch a collegiate brother or has to go to the hospital for doing something stupid.


*Why would he do that?*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL DAT CHANT


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CODY'S MUSTACHE LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck the Usos. Unless they did it for the Rock too then I have no interest in them.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Hornswaggle could go ankles deep into that and Rosa wouldn't even know he's there.*


a total genetic jackhammer:vince3


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's mustache chant! lol!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CODY'S MUSTACHE

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao So this is actually a no 1 contonder match to win a no 1 contender match.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

...

... LOOOOL That's one hell of a chant. Unexpected


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

cody's mustache


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Okay... I"ll give the crowd props for a random ass chant XD


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

There is a Cody's Moustache chant. I am about half glad I have to go to work.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's Mustache is being chanted XD


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao 

A Cody's Mustache chant.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CURLEH MUSTACHE!

IT'S MAHVELL BAYBEE


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well my stream just went down.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL @ Cody's mustache chant. Fucking smarks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So The Rhodes Scholars are the face team here, it appears.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So Raw is 3 hours yet they have an elimination during a commercial break? :lmao

"CODY'S MUSTACHE" Yes..because Cody didn't know that he had one. Great observation!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's mustache *clap clap clap clap*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's moustache :mark:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's Mustache Chant :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Epic Mustache :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lawler, Cole explains Sandow's elbow drop every fucking week. Quit being a dumbass.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Okay this show is worth to watch just because of that chant :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL That chant is the greatest.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is this because Cody was off TV for the whole of 'Movember'?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Usos are over.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> Here's a gif of Titus dancing to lighten the mood.


Thank you :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LMFAO i can tell right now the "Cody's Mustache!" chant is gonna be the highlight of the night.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Uso's getting somewhat decent reaction there


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Why would he do that?*


Because he's a 35 year old man who insists on doing his fraternity's call at any given opportunity.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The crowd cares more about a moustache than the match. Fuckin' jobbers.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is a career night for the Usos everyone agree?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Go SANDOWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes goin for the I'm Rick Rude's little bro' look... nice.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miss that elimination? Download the official @WWE App now at WWE.com/App to get #WWEActive bonus content during #RAW for free!


:no:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Un-fucking-real


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuckin' Usos were over!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

shocking victory is shocking


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Team Rhodescolars cheered like hell. I like (Y)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody looks like a gay porn performer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And that wasn't a predictable result at all...

And :lmao at Cody's moustache


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What the..I can't fap to this.


Nevermind.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd much rather of seen this match at TLC.


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I love the synths in Rhode's theme!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They missed each other! Tag team partnerly cuddling!

YOU GUYS.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is good and bad.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES Sandow and Codys mustache wins! He is a great tag partner


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody needs to bring his 'Dashing Cody Rhodes' gimmick back, that moustache would really work with it (Y)


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So team hell no have two matches at TLC? fpalm


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Hera said:


> Miss that elimination? Download the official @WWE App now at WWE.com/App to get #WWEActive bonus content during #RAW for free!
> 
> 
> :no:


:vince


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Usos need to take a page out of their old man's book now and run the Rhodes Scholars down in the parking lot


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It's the reincarnation of Rick Rude... holy shit. Crazy what one mustache can do!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OK match and it actually had a simple story to it. The Usos dominated the match and eliminated two teams with the same move and Tema Rhodes Scholars were able to sit back and come up with a way to counter the dominate move of the match and get the win.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

had enough of this shit the wwe is throwing out, every week it gets worse


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

mmm. aj looks delicious in that small animation


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I already wanna go to bed -.-


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rey/Cara vs Rhodes Scholars in a Mask vs Facial Hair match.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i hope that aj vicky match isnt longer than 2 min and i want fucking punk


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh good...Alicia Botch is gonna have a match...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena/Show and Sheamus/Ziggler are such stale matches...

And fpalm at AJ vs Vickie.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Liking Alicia's jiggle.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Monday Night Raw said:


> So team hell no have two matches at TLC? Fpalm


No, Rhodes/Sandow face Mysterio/Sin Cara on Sunday in a #1 Contenders Match.

That was a #2 Contenders Match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

what is alicia fox


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Monday Night Raw said:


> So team hell no have two matches at TLC? fpalm


I figured that might be the case.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking BOOO. Whatever. I'm not as mad as I should be because with Usos showing tonight maybe that means they'll get more of a push.

Also Rhodes mustache could seriously become something big. Imagine if he made it look like the pringles mustache? no joke I think this is a great idea. Heel Cody with evil stache


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie with that drawing power!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Two diva matches in one night? What's happening?

Missed Eve though


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes vs Bryan - Mustache vs. Beard


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Monday Night Raw said:


> So team hell no have two matches at TLC? fpalm


Nope. This match was to decide who faces Rey and Sin Cara in the no 1 contenders table match.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

John Cena vs Big Show for the 76837247th time should be a classic. :cena2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hate Alicia fox so much. Eve I hope you bury her


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Monday Night Raw said:


> So team hell no have two matches at TLC? fpalm


Pretty sure it was a number one contender match to go on to TLC and wrestle for the number on contenders of the Tag Titles.

No idea who they face at TLC though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

EVE :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wait they are faceing Mysterio and Sin Cara at TLC? Wasn't this match a #1 contenders shots? Or was this match the right to be in the #1 contenders match?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That Cody chant was awesome.

So I'm guessing the divas that AJ spoke to in the back are going to help Vickie win since AJ fucked with them in the past?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Monday Night Raw said:


> So team hell no have two matches at TLC? fpalm


vince


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh, look, another random divas match. please make this divas match last the entire length of my drive home from work.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

didn't even recognize Alicia Fox


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Quick work night for Alicia and Wade. He's gonna sweat that perm out later.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> what is alicia fox


Tweener. She isn't neither heel nor face, I wish they were all tweeners.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> Here's a gif of Titus dancing to lighten the mood.



That at least makes it a little better.

I'm amazed people remember the Usos, nevermind them getting cheers. They clearly weren't going to win though.

And... diva's up next. Are they trying to drive the last 50 people watching over to the Pats game?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> what is alicia fox


and why


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I still laugh at the Zamboni.

How the fuck did that fan get a blow up Austin in the arena :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cole reminds us that we're in AJ's home state, just in case you actually thought that she was going to get one over on Vickie tonight.



Monday Night Raw said:


> So team hell no have two matches at TLC? fpalm


No, Scholars are facing Mysterio/Cara.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> No idea who they face at TLC though.


Rey and Cara...I dont know how the fuck they worked that, but whatever.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

will read the results later, will more entertaining than watching this utter shit.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Whats the recap? did i miss something?????


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The WWE has a THREE hour show, and they still don't show entrances, miss pinfalls, and recap things that happened 20 minutes before..

You seriously can't make this stuff up..


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> That Cody chant was awesome.
> 
> So I'm guessing the divas that AJ spoke to in the back are going to help Vickie win since AJ fucked with them in the past?


I don't think Kaitlyn would help Vickie ever.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd kill to hear the glass shatter one more time during Raw


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Watching these old clips in the break doesn't help....


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> and why


:lmao


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So how long till we see the shield?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ergh. I hate Slammys


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just got in from work. Is Cody back in full action or what then? 

'Stache is amazing I thought he'd shave it before he came back.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Mark Henry shall return at Slammys calling it now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol Cody's really reminding me of Jake Gyllenhaal from Brokeback Mountain with that mustache, am i right?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

zero reaction -_-


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Slammys already? Time really flew by this year.

I forgot eve was divas champion


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> and why


This thread improves everytime the NikkiSixx account posts.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Eve doing the Madison Rayne wave.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



WTF352 said:


> So how long till we see the shield?


I would be quite happy for them to ruin all three 'main events' and powerbomb everyone involved, Ziggler aside.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

At least they didn't cut Eve's entrance :yum:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Eve looks good to me :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lawlers tees get more hideous every week.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh yeah, eve is so over, guys. unk2


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shut up King you perv.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Alicia fox with DAT JOBBERS ENTRANCE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I actually appreciate Alicia's unintended tweener role. The one thing I've always hated about wrestling, for the most part, is that heels must only associate with heels and faces have to smile and hold hands with other faces. If I'm a face, I'd hate the fuck out of AJ.

Eve with the GOAT weave.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I dig Eve's theme


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Slammys already? Time really flew by this year.
> 
> I forgot eve was divas champion


You're not the only one. I forgot Eve was even employed.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Eve thinks she's Madison Rayne with that wave geez.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I really like Eve. I can't say the same about Alicia.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Apparently I have learned to tune Lawler out. 

He made a horrible joke about a wooden leg that I completely missed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miss Piggy being Jealous of Eve with her looks and wrestling ability


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They left all the reaction for the match before.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Green Light said:


> Eve looks good to me :mark:


Damn right


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hate this show. I'm going to bed.

RAW IS BORE.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Almost botched the rana.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I feel bad for The Rock having to comeback.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

muppets have twitter accounts? what in the actual fuck?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

wait a minute, that's not Justin King


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

THROW THE LADDER AT HER, EVE

GET HER A BODY BAG


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Awesome22 said:


> I feel bad for The Rock having to comeback.


You know you don't HAVE to watch?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat Northern Lights suplex


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

what are they chanting?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TripleG said:


> Apparently I have learned to tune Lawler out.
> 
> He made a horrible joke about a wooden leg that I completely missed.


congratulations man, very impressive feat right there. no seriously, i envy you.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck, they're actually wrestling! I guess this is 'cause of the focus group?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They should chant "EVE'S MUSTACHE'


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Black-ref again for the divas match. I wonder if it's a part of his contract or something.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

When was the last time Alicia actually won a match?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yeah the wooden leg joke made no sense lol.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Save us unk :heyman


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Green Light said:


> Dat Northern Lights suplex


Fcking beautiful! She executes it to perfection


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL @ prestige associated with the Divas title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So that just happened.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I've never seen such a dead crowd.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is so.. Slow?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



dancer the mareindeer said:


> Black-ref again for the divas match. I wonder if it's a part of his contract or something.


different one


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did Cole just say that the Diva's title comes with prestige? :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

and the crowd goes wild.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao Eve


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

thought that was a Shield attack at first :lmao


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I presumed Alicia Fox had left a couple of months after her short reign :lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> You know you don't HAVE to watch?


Just like Vince doesn't HAVE to make terrible TV, but he still does.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Eve da GOAT.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was quick. Good lord eve is hot


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

No wheelchair? unk2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Eve and Alicia are beautiful but they will be never be believeable Women Wrestlers in my eyes, but WWE thinks that body images is everything.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Eve doing the same thing Maryse did once. They sure like to recycle.

CM PUNK! Now I am happy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Mark Henry shall return at Slammys calling it now


:mark:

Nice photo op.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

she's stealing Melina's gimmick? Is this seriously happening right now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ohhhhhh. No wheelchair for Punk?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

He looks bangable all vulnerable and shit.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I wanted punk in a wheelchair so fucking badly with heyman pushing the chair. That would have been gold


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck Lawler and Cole piss me off on commentary, bunch of wankers!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk selling that injury like a champ.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

dammit no wheelchair


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OUR SAVIOR! :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I said this earlier, but it needs to be repeated. I hope that CM Punk is going to do commentary


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk's selling that knee like a champ. And dat GTS hat


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hope the Shield crash the Stones' concert.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Let it be known that Punk is sharing a quarter-hour with a horrendous divas match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

No wheelchair unk3


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

YES PUNK PUNK
BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY PUNK IS HERE KANG


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

where is the wheelchair?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Finally Punk. Where you been asshole


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> she's stealing Melina's gimmick? Is this seriously happening right now?


Tara is already doing that


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TheAverageGuy said:


> That was quick. Good lord eve is hot


Are you talking about the match, or what you were doing during the match?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



pewpewpew said:


> different one


Really?

...




...huh. arker


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Could be COMPLETELY wrong here but was that a Raven's hat Punk had on?

Edit: Nope Completely wrong


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

unk !!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hopefully Zack Ryder didn't teach Punk how to walk with crutches.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Could be COMPLETELY wrong here but was that a Raven's hat Punk had on?


GTS hat


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> YES PUNK PUNK
> BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY PUNK IS HERE *KANG*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> she's stealing Melina's gimmick? Is this seriously happening right now?


Not Melina's gimmick. Remember when Maryse attacked Eve backstage and posed with the title with her knocked out? That's what she did now, but this time she was not the victim.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NoyK said:


> Punk selling that injury like a champ.


selling actual surgery... he's a genius..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shield Punk Ryback D-Bry
Can't wait
Can't wait


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No wheelchair!!! I am disappoint


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Could be COMPLETELY wrong here but was that a Raven's hat Punk had on?


It's his GTS hat, to go with his GTS shirt, and maybe wristbands. Never seen him wear the hat before.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



virus21 said:


> Tara is already doing that


since when did Divas have gimmicks? unless of course they were a mouthpiece or valet for a male wrestler.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

YES! PUNK! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



pewpewpew said:


> different one


*I thought one black ref had to die before another black ref can be introduced. #TWD*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Over the last 2 years, I don't think I've ever been so down on a wrestling product ever. Man, this is hard to watch.

Atleast Punk is here to save part of the show.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So we've had a sobriety test and a lie detector test

Inb4 some jobber comes out and orders Punk to take Blood test, IQ test, STD test etc :vince


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

dem cheers for punk + the 1 guy booing him :lmao :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Touchdown Pats. :brady2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I find it funny that they said Cena had the same injury (storyline wise) and he (Cena) didn't even miss a week. Punk has a real knee injury (the same injury they gave Cena and he is on crutches and is out of the main event at TLC.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Blommen said:


> since when did Divas have gimmicks? unless of course they were a mouthpiece or valet for a male wrestler.


Knockout. They actually have gimmicks.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh c'mon look at him... how am i supposed to hate him now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh boy. Now we get to hear Heyman referred to as a walrus for a few weeks. Thanks Miz. You utter bastard.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

zero crowd reaction


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CM Punk getting more cheers than any face


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *I thought one black ref had to die before another black ref can be introduced. #TWD*


This black ref shall be known as T-Dog from now until he is replaced by another black ref. Then he's just not acknowledged at all.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk should be in a wheelchair being pushed around by Paul Heyman.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Heyman flashing the title like that always makes me chuckle.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This entrance will be as long as Taker's


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BE A STAR, LAWLER....call heyman a walrus! :StephenA


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

388 awesome days


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk's merch is looking more and more like Cena's. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing that hat.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jeeze, not much of a reaction to Punk.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk should be in a Wheelchair come on WWE!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Come on Punk. We need you on commentary! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



DwayneAustin said:


> So we've had a sobriety test and a lie detector test
> 
> Inb4 some jobber comes out and orders Punk to take Blood test, IQ test, STD test etc :vince


*You know an AJ pregnancy test is happening bi-weekly backstage right?*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"with no signs of slowing down" Except you're on crutches with a knee injury...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's the truth,Truth


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

First the 'prestigious' Divas championship, and now the 'sport' of wrestling...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hm... think Punk's a little off... I count 386


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

IMO, Punk is top five all time on the mic.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dinobot said:


> Wade lost and Sheamus pushed Ziggler off of a ladder.


fuck, lost to who?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Shazayum said:


> fuck, lost to who?


Truth..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk with that tweener reaction


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dem' _Feed Me More_ chants :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

At what point exactly in that beatdown did Ryback even touch Punk's knee?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> Over the last 2 years, I don't think I've ever been so down on a wrestling product ever. Man, this is hard to watch.
> 
> Atleast Punk is here to save part of the show.


This Summer was worse.

Cena / Show as the lead feud.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *You know an AJ pregnancy test is happening bi-weekly backstage right?*


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Shazayum said:


> fuck, lost to who?


R-truth


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

He's been injured and is on crutches. How is this going to help him get booed?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So he injured his leg by getting slammed through a table...on his back? Ok.
So WWE acknowledges his legit injury/surgery but kayfabes how he was injured? Ok.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Heyman on the mic :mark:


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Paul "da heat" Heyman


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat cheap heat


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:heyman da GAWD.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*FUCK YO' LEG INJURY!*

jk


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Only nine years since the last Devils cup Heyman, not that bad.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Heyman with the local cheap heat. It's not like the Devils were that bad. He should have mentioned the Nets leaving.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Great promo from Punk/Heyman.



Shazayum said:


> fuck, lost to who?


He lost to R-Truth with Kofi and Cesaro on Commentary.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

stunt double like The Rock, actually I believe Rock does most of his own stunts


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Paul Heyman putting those chants over like a boss


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Heyman breaking kayfabe in before THREADS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OH SHIT SON


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Paul Heyman with DAT YIDDISH


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cheap heat lmao. Wow at Heyman firing shots at the rock.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yes! Start building Punk Vs. Rock.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh lmao...Heyman, the Devils are a solid hockey club. Using them to get some hometown heat isnt going to really get much of a reaction.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Heyman is the best thing since sliced hymen. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"STUNT DOUBLE" :heyman


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So this will become a "I'm here , you're not" storyline with Punk vs Rock. Oh joy


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Cheap heat lmao. Wow at Heyman firing shots at the rock.


Yeah it's almost like Punk and Rock are gonna have a MATCH soon or something. Weird, wild stuff for sure.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

If the speed of this thread & stability of the forum are any indication, compared to prior weeks, this RAW is going to get a terrible number.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Heyman is the best thing since sliced hymen. *


Nice.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

He killed it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I can *tolerate* Punk so much more now.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> IMO, Punk is top five all time on the mic.


:bosh

No. Top 15? Maybe.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

kayfabe, why doesnt Ryback come out and annihilate Punk? I always wondered that tbh.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They're already hyping Punk / Rock.

It's good that Punk / Ryback didn't happen, as Ryback would of lost again completely killing his persona. He would then be an unstoppable beast...who was beat three PPVs in a row.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CM Punk is selling that injury well.

Now if only he could learn how to sell tickets. :troll


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn i can't wait until the Punk/Rock feud starts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"Come strip me right now" unk

Inb4 Amber B posts "SURE" :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Amber B wants to strip Punk...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

We still got 2 hours of this left :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"Come strip me right now"

Punk talking to Amber, I see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

God Heyman is just fucking gold


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'll do it Punk it's been more then 30 days time for you to be stripped


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Heyman is the best thing since sliced hymen. *


sliced hymen...interesting concept.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Good to see they're starting to build Punk/Rock now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Tempting fate there Punk


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> :bosh
> 
> No. Top 15? Maybe.


Easily the best in WWE right now and it's not close.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm sorry but I'm tired of Punk's promos.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk all night on commentary? That would be good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Borias said:


> Punk all night on commentary? That would be good.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

See WWE, was that so hard? 

Let the heels get their promo in and not have 2 to 12 people interrupt them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Queen Akasha said:


> So this will become a "I'm here , you're not" storyline with Punk vs Rock. Oh joy


Probably. Cena/Rock all over again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

piss poor promo...and I'm a big Punk fan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"More exciting than anything you could imagine"

I fucking hate this guy :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

6 man TLC with pinfall and submissions? God thats gonna be such a cluster fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Great another recap


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

RAW IS RECAPS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

If Vince has a single ounce of mercy for us in his body, he will put Punk on commentary at TLC


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Awesome promo from both Punk and Heyman. Two of the best mic workers in the company right now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Pinfalls? Okay. I'm guessing Rollins and Bryan become the tables bitch for the teams, going through at least a table each.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

At least he didn't call him Dwayne :Rock

And did Cole say The Shield vs. Hell NoBack was the main event? Ryback carrying the company :mark:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I'll do it Punk it's been more then 30 days time for you to be stripped


last tite defense was on 30th october


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How many times are they gonna recap this?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Punk is the best thing in the WWE right now imo, not even close.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did they just recpa something that just happened less than an hour ago?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i hate you lawler


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

No Punk on Commentary? unk3


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> Easily the best in WWE right now and it's not close.


that's not really a notable accomplishment. They have no good guys who can work the mic in the company right now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yes let's replay R-Truth's entrance from earlier in the night.

#3Hours


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> "More exciting than anything you could imagine"
> 
> I fucking hate this guy :lmao


How fucking bad must your imagination be for that to be true


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



PhilThePain said:


> CM Punk is selling that injury well.
> 
> Now if only he could learn how to sell tickets. :troll


:lmao :lmao :lmao

At least if you have sex with Punk you'd know that there would be no one watching...:troll


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

DAT DIVA MUSIC

:lmao


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So does Ryback even wrestle anymore? He should have crashed that also.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> Easily the best in WWE right now and it's not close.


You said all time. Not who is on the roster right now.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh my god, imagine the shield doing a beatdown on AJ :mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hate the generic music for the diva matches.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> We still got 2 hours of this left :lmao


this might sound fucked up but whats the tv show or movie is that from that boy shooting himself?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A TLC match decided by pinfall or submission fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd love to shoot the motherfucker responsible for that shitty theme they always play for a divas match.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

dafuq's dat divas match song


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Heyman is the best thing since sliced hymen. *


WHY did I google it...WHY. enaldo


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

To all the Punk haters. See how bad the main events are when he's not involved?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Time to steal the show Dolph!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just tuned in. Did I miss anything worth a shit?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It's seriously only been an hour? God this show has dragged.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol at WWE acting like Ziggler/Fella and Cena/Show is special when they've done both matches a million times.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> DAT DIVA MUSIC
> 
> :lmao


DAT CHIPETTES JAM


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Isn't that Divas match song AJ's theme?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> that's not really a notable accomplishment. They have no good guys who can work the mic in the company right now.


Okay.

You're proving my point.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TripleG said:


> Did they just recpa something that just happened less than an hour ago?


they do it all the time like we are fucking idiots who forget everything even though we saw it an hour ago so they recap it 87 times 


i quit.. gonna fast forward through the show tomorrow
good night


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I´m watching this because I live in europe and I´m an insomniac....what´s your excuse?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Blommen said:


> Oh my god, imagine the shield doing a beatdown on AJ :mark:


Watch a Sasha Grey flick instead..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Clique said:


> Just tuned in. Did I miss anything worth a shit?


No


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I swear if they cut back and Ziggler is in the ring already..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

My god I hope Punk gets a high profile Match at Wrestlemania this year. Him vs Rock vs Cena or Him vs Brock
The guy deserves at least one WM main event


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hope I get enough recaps since ive missed the 1st hour.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Inb4 Dolph eats a Brogue Kick followed by a beatdown from The Shield on Sheamus :vince2


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Jim Force said:


> I´m watching this because I live in europe and I´m an insomniac....what´s your excuse?


Because it's a chore


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> lol at WWE acting like Ziggler/Fella and Cena/Show is special when they've done both matches a million times.


But tonight Ziggler is finally gonna gain the upperhand on Sheamus in their best of 700 series.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Only one hour has passed? 

:shaq


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

what ever happened to rey mysterio


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Monsanto commercials :favre


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I fucking hate Kid Rock.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Clique said:


> Just tuned in. Did I miss anything worth a shit?


Not at all.

Dolph promo
R Truth won against Wade :fpalm
Sandow and Mustache Cody won 
Eve vs Alicia


Vickie will wrestle AJ fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> My god I hope Punk gets a high profile Match at Wrestlemania this year. Him vs Rock vs Cena or Him vs Brock
> The guy deserves at least one WM main event


CM Punk vs Floyd Mayweather Jr. is that good for you?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> The opening 3 minutes to Raw was probably the most entertaining 3 opening minutes I've seen in the past 6 months. Ziggler is that awesome, to me. His facials, his mannerisms, his delivery, all terrific. His facial expression after he says he's gonna be the lump of coal in Cena's stocking, that sly glare to the side...just great. He comes off as actually BEING the character he portrays. What a shocking concept. He seems like he really does think he's as great as he says he is.
> 
> Fuck off anyone saying that sounded scripted. You want to hear scripted? The Sheamus/Big Show interaction sounded like they were reading off a fucking teleprompter. And once AGAIN Ziggler looks like a chump. What else should I expect from this fucking company.
> 
> It was worth it for the Ziggler promo alone, though, since at least he looked great during his solo 3 minutes. The rest...junk.


I hope they'll do the right things with him once WHC, I hope...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The fucking divas song sounds like the opening theme for a Jap Anime about school girls


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Clique said:


> Just tuned in. Did I miss anything worth a shit?


*Not really Clique. Show v. Punk to main event tonight. Ziggler v. Sheamus also. Rhode Scholars won a match to compete for the number one contenders slot against Rey Rey and Cara at TLC. 

And anything you did miss will certainly be recapped ad nauseum I'm sure. *


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What exactly is the point of all these tables, ladders and chairs on the entrance? Isn't that just the set for Sunday?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So is Big Show being in a chairs match at TLC tradition now?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Clique said:


> Just tuned in. Did I miss anything worth a shit?


No, it's like we've been in a timewarp to the awful shows in the summer with Lawler's unbearable commentary, illogical booking seemingly on the fly, filler matches, forced promos, unnecessary recaps and embarrassing skits. Literally the only thing of note to happen in that hour is that Cody Rhodes has grown a mustache.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol Monday Night Football using Raw's theme just noe.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!

Finally something actually good in the show.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This match has a lot of potential.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> But tonight Ziggler is finally gonna gain the upperhand on Sheamus in their best of 700 series.


Don't speak too soon.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler selling that push off the ladder.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



jonoaries said:


> Monsanto commercials :favre


They suck


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck this match. Seen it a bunch of times and I already know the conclusion. I''m going to watch Adventure Time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Easily the worst roster WWE has had in years. I'm not including the fuckery of 2006 when everyone was out due to staph infections and dat new wellness policy.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I fucking hate Kid Rock.


Same here


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lets go Ziggler chants


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD (how to job)


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

JESUS CHRIST JUST TURN DOLPH FACE ALREADY.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So, let's see if Vince has completely forgotten everything about being a promoter. If Dolph is made to look weak against Shaemus, they have no idea how to sell the event between Cena and him.. at all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> What exactly is the point of all these tables, ladders and chairs on the entrance? Isn't that just the set for Sunday?


*Just trying to sell that terrible PPV. It's kinda like the week before the Royal Rumble somehow every wrestler ends up in the ring throwing each other over the top rope as Raw goes off the air.*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> What exactly is the point of all these tables, ladders and chairs on the entrance? Isn't that just the set for Sunday?


AJ will use them all to destroy Vickie tonight.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphs lower back seriously just looked untanned, not taped up


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



wkdsoul said:


> Truth..


well if that isnt bullshit i dont know what is


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Pasab said:


> I hope they'll do the right things with him once WHC, I hope...


Ziggler entertains me in any case, but it'd be nice to have some good booking for a change...

Typical WWE 2012, though. Start the proper booking once the guy has the title instead of months before to build him up. IF that even happens.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:cole3 redeeming himself by saying money in the bank briefcase correct this week.

Lets hope he can call Dean by the correct name as well.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did I just see a trollface sign? Awesome!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cue Lawler: Listen To The Fans Chanting 'Let's Go Sheamus!'


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Doesn't that ensure a face winner for every award?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ziggler is the bad guy cause cena injured himself... but sheamus is the good guy cause he injured dolph... dat logic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck this match. Seen it a bunch of times and I already know the conclusion. I''m going to watch Adventure Time.


A much better decision


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WWE why are giving Ziggler a injury to help Cena or, to make the fans think Ziggler will one leg can't beat Cena, and he wins in the end?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Bet those Slammys won't be rigged at all :cena2


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Lets go Ziggler chants


:troll Listen to these fans chant "Let's Go Sheamus"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Let's go ziggler!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Shazayum said:


> well if that isnt bullshit i dont know what is


but but but but R-Truth did win.... 

another notable FUBAR booking move, i'm sure creative are using the aces and 8's dartboard with faces on in the office.

THE "FEUDMAKER"


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dunk20 said:


> AJ will use them all to destroy Vickie tonight.


If only


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*I bet PTP come out during every commercial break just to be pinned during another match for Vince's amusement. *


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Pongo said:


> ziggler is the bad guy cause cena injured himself... but sheamus is the good guy cause he injured dolph... dat logic


B A Star :cena3


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I admire 3MB for trying to use twitter and tout to get noticed every week. Don't think anyone in the company even realises though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> lol at WWE acting like Ziggler/Fella and Cena/Show is special when they've done both matches a million times.


I know, right. Plus Ziggler and Show have lost to Cena and Sheamus in like 90 percent of those matches. Orton/Del Rio is up there too.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WWE - Where faces are super strong bullies, and heels are sympathetic underdogs


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



parry316 said:


> If only


Right. That's unfortunately doubtful.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

that moon on the little caesars commercial freaks me out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm loving that stoned moon in the PIZZA TIIIME commercial.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck off anyone who says Daniel Bryan has it rough in the Fed for his bad booking for the past 6 months. Ziggler has been booked poorly for YEARS now and he's still managing to get over, too, and he's gone on losing streaks a HELL of a lot worse than Bryan. I don't see Bryan eating Brogue Kicks and RKOs week in, week out for the past 24 months. Dolph has, and he's STILL managing to get over. That's a LOT more miraculous.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Back from the break, heel has the face in a headlock....what a twist!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HEEL IN CONTROL AFTER COMMERCIAL. SHOCK.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> Ziggler entertains me in any case, but it'd be nice to have some good booking for a change...
> 
> Typical WWE 2012, though. Start the proper booking once the guy has the title instead of months before to build him up. IF that even happens.


They have a jewel in their hands and they can't fucking polish him properly. If he was taller, things will be different, typical WWE spirit.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I do wish we'd get a different set of adverts every time. I must have memorised the Sky Movies and PS Vita ads word for word.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So the great action is during commercials... fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I wish Raw was a person so I could kick it to death.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

All I want to know is what the hell was that supposed to be on Cody Rhodes face?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

These are the kind of matches I skip when watching Smackdown. I like Ziggler but I rarely end up watching his matches, not through any fault of his own but just because they are always so fucking formulaic and predictable. It's painfully obvious that this show is going to end with Cena and Sheamus standing tall in the ring and Ziggler and Big Show on the outside retreating and yelling at them.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



pinofreshh said:


> that moon on the little caesars commercial freaks me out.


I thought I was the only one...I hate that moon.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LMFAO. am i hearing this right? "let's go ziggler! ziggler sucks!"

parents are letting their kids say this?? :lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

let's go ziggler, ziggler sucks.... whaddaff...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Since we were showing you more ads of shit you don't want to buy, we couldn't show you all the heat of the match (which is the entire point), so let's recap it now instead.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Blood!!111!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"What's Billy Gunn doing in my ring DAMMIT" :vince3


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

they couldn't stop showing aguero

I hope they now repeatedly over and over show RVP's free kick

OOOOOHHHH ROBIN VAN PERSIEEEE


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What is that on Dolph's lower back? Or is that just untanned skin?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> Fuck off anyone who says Daniel Bryan has it rough in the Fed for his bad booking for the past 6 months. Ziggler has been booked poorly for YEARS now and he's still managing to get over, too, and he's gone on losing streaks a HELL of a lot worse than Bryan. I don't see Bryan eating Brogue Kicks and RKOs week in, week out for the past 24 months. Dolph has, and he's STILL managing to get over. That's a LOT more miraculous.


*must spread reputation around before giving it to KO Bossy again*

100% agreed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> I wish Raw was a person so I could kick it to death.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lol Ziggler getting the Cena treatment "let's go ziggler ziggler sucks" except the adults are chanting for lets go ziggler and kids chanting ziggler sucks.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LMAO at the inversed Smark/Mark dynamic going on.
"Let's go Ziggler"
"Ziggler Sucks!"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

At this point, now I'm just waiting for AJ's ass.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

We have ziggler chants from the non blind fans that see the fuckery surrounding ziggler and how he's actually face in all this


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> All I want to know is what the hell was that supposed to be on Cody Rhodes face?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Until they said something I thought his nose was busted


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat Bret Hart turnbuckle bump


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> I do wish we'd get a different set of adverts every time. I must have memorised the Sky Movies and PS Vita ads word for word.


Don't think many companies would want to pay to have adverts during this shit tbh....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> What is that on Dolph's lower back? Or is that just untanned skin?


Looks like some bandage that slipped up over the trunks.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did you all know that Ziggler was in the Spirit Squad? Musta missed that one...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lawler basically saying Shit or Bust for Dolph


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I don't get why WWE wants to do Cena/Rock II so bad at WRESTLEMANIA

Rock/Hogan II wasn't NEARLY as big in 2003 as opposed to when it was an actually happened in 2002.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> I wish Raw was a person so I could kick it to death.












That´s better...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

damn when i watch this shitty show one thing i"ve to say thank you tna 

for making me proud to still a " wrestling fan " .....

fuck you wwe ... kids company !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Uh...did Sheamus just Hulk up? I mean, the facials, the punches...


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

You just know wwe has shitty faces when the heels get cheered.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus caught him. What a shocker


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Crowd: Lets go Ziggler
Lawler: Lets go Sheamus chants.

FUCK!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OH MY GOD, HE CAUGHT HIM IN MID AIR!!

I have never ever seeen that in wrestling before.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So Ziggler is basically a heel with a lot of redeeming qualities? The only heelish thing about him is his hair.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Come on Ziggs.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This forum is more entertaining than the crap WWE gives us.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler, you rule.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Amazing move from the top rope


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

GOOD GRIEF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Nice running top rope facebuster. Ziggler is awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ever Ziggler/Sheamus match seen that spot I think. Still not tired of seeing it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shit, that X-Factor looked sick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



blur said:


> This forum is more entertaining than the crap WWE gives us.


Been that way for a while


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

didnt know Dolph wanted Sheamus to suck him off, lol


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Holy shit. Cole with a relevant sports reference.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

F YOU SHEAMUS!!! Why did he kick out to that? They kill the momentum!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That top rope facebuster was SICK. 

Would of been awesome if Ziggler got the win there...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Holy crap, that was a sweet spot.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

God damn sheamus fell a little wrong

LOL COLE WITH PACQ COMMENT


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"Sheamus looked like Manny Pacquiao when he hit his head on the mat"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I'll give Cole that one :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Seemed like they were talking a lot after that top rope spot..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

'Thank God he's Irish.'

What?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> I don't get why WWE wants to do Cena/Rock II so bad at WRESTLEMANIA
> 
> Rock/Hogan II wasn't NEARLY as big in 2003 as opposed to when it was an actually happened in 2002.


I guess because it was such a box office success, they may believe they can have similar success again even though we know they most likely won't. I personally don't want to see it again.


Damn, what a move from the top!


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"IT HAD TO BE INSTINCT" yeah..that's what it was michael. Instinct...instinct.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn looked like Ziggler drove Sheamus' head into his crotch instead of the mat.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Now the Ziggler have the injury I change my pick for sunday WWE will have Ziggler go over..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Please say we get a kick out of no where for Ziggler.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



blur said:


> This forum is more entertaining than the crap WWE gives us.


How can you say that during this great match?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why does Cole act like the Cloverleaf is new everytime Sheamus does it? It's been in his arsenal basically ALL YEAR.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol "Shaemus looked like Manny Pacquiao when he hit.the mat"


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Very nice match here.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What an shite raw


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToxieDogg said:


> 'Thank God he's Irish.'
> 
> What?


Seems we're the non-racist replacement for the ol' hard-headed Samoan gag.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I wonder if someone is getting the word to Vince that the MNF game is turning into a blowout. :vince3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I swear if someone slapped Sheamus really hard, you'd think he got 3rd degree burns. Look at how red his face is.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus wit dat no-sell


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And Sheamus no sold it like a motherfucker.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What just happened?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck sake. They can't make Ziggler look good for once can they?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lmao Ziggler looks like a geek again even after attacking Fella with a chair.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OMFSDJKLFJDS DAT BROGUE-CHAIR SELL :lmao

why does kermit the frog have twitter? fpalm


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Excellent DQ. Bout time they remember heels don't NEED to lose. At least Shea-moose is selling.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did Zigler just no sell that kick or did he dodge?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Decent ending I suppose.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I am enjoying this match.

Have we all considered we might like Raw better if we didn't log on to kvetch about the show?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Faces do not sell. They are like spoiled brats.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ah good, a kick to a chair bit. Wholly unexpected.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Decent match, it's just too bad I've seen it 20 times already.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sheamus used Brogue Kick
It wasn't very effective


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler looking like a pussy again!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Why does Cole act like the Cloverleaf is new everytime Sheamus does it? It's been in his arsenal basically ALL YEAR.


:cole1 But it's so innovative for the celtic warrior


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*The Muppets fucking rule*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Ziggler looking like a pussy again!


How?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Zigler just no sell that kick or did he dodge?


He dodged. The kick hit the chair instead.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Ziggler looking like a pussy again!


I would have loved to see Ziggler take out Sheamus with that chair to at least look somewhat strong but there goes WWE making Ziggler look like a geek.... AGAIN.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sigh...just when the match was starting to get really good...DQ finish. I get that they can't have either guy look weak going into the PPV, since one is a WHC match and the other is taking on the #1 guy in the company...but come on.

Kermit tweeting...I admit, that's really gay.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Asenath said:


> I am enjoying this match.
> 
> Have we all considered we might like Raw better if we didn't log on to kvetch about the show?


It has been considered and sadly proved wrong.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Zigler just no sell that kick or did he dodge?


He dodged.

And wow, AJ/Vickie being saved for one of the latest things in the show fpalm


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why this muppets stuff?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie to win in a squash match.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I think the Brogue only knocked the chair out of Zig's hands. It didn't connect.

Was really hoping for a superkick counter like Orton got.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Zigler just no sell that kick or did he dodge?


Dodge


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuckin muppets always taking up screen time just to shill their crappy movies :Rock


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dinobot said:


> :cole1 But it's so innovative for the celtic warrior


FROM OUT OF NOWHERE!!1


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jesus the fucking Muppets? is the product directed at 3 year olds now?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph better go over Cena sunday....


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

god damn this diva match music is fucking dreadful, the other one they had was a lot better


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Muppets are the best part of this Raw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Pacquiao should be glad that he got knocked out of a world where shit like RAW tonight exists, even if it was only for a couple minutes.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Nevermind...sheamus aint sellin shit


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Asenath said:


> I am enjoying this match.
> 
> Have we all considered we might like Raw better if we didn't log on to kvetch about the show?


I initially started logging on here BECAUSE I wasn't enjoying Raw.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *The Muppets fucking rule*


Hell yeah


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Asenath said:


> I am enjoying this match.
> 
> Have we all considered we might like Raw better if we didn't log on to kvetch about the show?


Been there, done that, doesn´t change anything.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Ziggler looking like a pussy again!


*Ziggler looked very smart that entire match actually. Even avoiding that Brogue Kick was pretty great. I'm pretty sure he's going over Cena Sunday.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Queen Piggy giving Kelly Kelly the screw face last year was pure gold.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



David Banner said:


> Jesus the fucking Muppet's? is the product directed at 3 year olds now?


You don't know anything about the Muppets do you?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



David Banner said:


> Jesus the fucking Muppet's? is the product directed at 3 year olds now?


Has been for a while...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> FROM OUT OF NOWHERE!!1


Submission maneuver to the skull!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



David Banner said:


> Jesus the fucking Muppets? is the product directed at 3 year olds now?


The Muppets are more adult than what Raw is usually like


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> The Queen Piggy giving Kelly Kelly the screw face last year was pure gold.


*:lmao absolutely!*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i wanna bang the shit outta the asian girl on the dance central commerical.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



SDWarrior said:


> You don't know anything about the Muppets do you?


You don't remember how pathetic it was when the Muppets guest-hosted Raw do you?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Asenath said:


> I am enjoying this match.
> 
> Have we all considered we might like Raw better if we didn't log on to kvetch about the show?


I get pissed whether I'm on the forums or not. I'm just here to talk wrestling over all. Just so happens the product is absolute shit right now so overwhelming negativity is just going to be the norm until the product improves... hopefully.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Ziggler looked very smart that entire match actually. Even avoiding that Brogue Kick was pretty great. I'm pretty sure he's going over Cena Sunday.*


Kiss of death. Take the logical conclusion to a match and reverse it, and that's what the Fed will do. Ziggler will probably lose after slipping on a banana peel and going through 5 tables, or something ridiculous.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



pinofreshh said:


> i wanna bang the shit outta the asian girl on the dance central commerical.


:ass


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lack of Shield makes me a sad mark.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just ate some bacon. It was good.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ziggler outpopping of sheamus was brutal


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And here to describe what one feels like while watching RAW, Shoenice:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WTF :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS FUCKERY LOL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToxieDogg said:


> You don't remember how pathetic it was when the Muppets guest-hosted Raw do you?


:lol Those of us who are defending the Muppets now are the same ones who were defending it then.

Khali and Hornswoggle, on the otherhand, I will NEVER defend.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

sexual innuendos?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BRAZZERS LOGO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm sure vickie is tight of you know what I mean


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToxieDogg said:


> You don't remember how pathetic it was when the Muppets guest-hosted Raw do you?


*That show was extremely entertaining actually.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Khali raping Vickie.:lmao


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Good performance by Ziggler tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Good Lord...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Eat your hearts out Triple H & Trish.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:wilkins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It isn't that funny Cole & Lawler.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Brazzers photostop in 3, 2, 1


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Expect to see that with a brazzers logo shortly. :/


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Brazzers for ya right there.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

FUCK YOUR FAMILY SHOW


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

God... fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie likes the three way scretching lol.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is a family show :vince3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Nostalgia said:


> Fuck sake. They can't make Ziggler look good for once can they?


I know you don't like Daniel Bryan, but his MITB reign and Ziggler's is looking mighty similar. I don't think it's anything personal against either star, I just don't think WWE knows how to book the briefcase holder. They think winning the belt after a losing streak will instantly propel someone to stardom. Contrary to what really needs to happen of course. Guys need momentum if they are going to have a good title reign. Swagger, Bryan, and now Ziggler will show that. 

Hopefully Ziggler ends up with a good reign despite the booking right now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OH MY GOODNESS :vince2


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They need more funny stuff like this and not that cheesy shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Just ate some bacon. It was good.


It's probably not important, but I did try to rep you for this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I kind of want to see a Khali/Hornswoggle tag team, if just for a few weeks. That would be... interesting.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL WTF? I glance away for a second and Khali is raping Vickie while Hornswoggle watches?


Dumbass show. WWE is trash.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Tamina totally isn't interfering in that AJ/Vickie match. Not at all.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

PG will rest in peace soon, let's hope.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Being a family show is 3/4 of thier problem


----------



## english-ice (May 31, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie wont be "tight" after the great K had been behind her..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

My man Hornswoggle was going to get his tho.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hornswoggle...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's more innovative than Khali has ever been in the ring.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"This is supposed to be a family show." - :vince


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Hambuganomics said:


> Tamina totally isn't interfering in that AJ/Vickie match. Not at all.


At least we can count on Match Quality not doing a run-in.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> Kiss of death. Take the logical conclusion to a match and reverse it, and that's what the Fed will do. Ziggler will probably lose after slipping on a banana peel and going through 5 tables, or something ridiculous.


*Perhaps. I just don't see WWE putting Cena in contention for the B title. I don't think it's going to happen. Normally Ziggler would be laying in the middle of the ring knocked out like he is 99.9999 percent of the time against Sheamus. But that didn't happen this time.

I have hope! *


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh the epic promo again



Green Light said:


> Fuckin muppets always taking up screen time just to shill their crappy movies :Rock



rton:austin2:cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dean Ambrose "LOOK AT ME!!!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

He's just...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Look at the state of these fuckheads.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why does Dean Ambrose look drunk? He even sounds drunk too. lol.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I like how they added their names to this video. Makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

No ****, how big is Khali's dong?

THE SHIELD. Cue the "LOOK AT ME" joker line.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat Shield :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn Roman Reigns is a terrible actor. Heaven forbid he puts a little emotion and character in his voice.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Soooo Kane tries to fight 3 guys and punches with one hand :StephenA


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

My body is ready.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dunk20 said:


> PG will rest in peace soon, let's hope.


And the majority of the show will still suck


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Randy Orton took advantage of a defenseless Brad Maddox? What'd he do, sodomize him or something?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What the hell is this garbage?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's what rapists say....they should scrap that.

But Rollins though..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Shield!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rollins, just look pretty and get an inner monologue if you need one.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The way Seth Rollins whispered "each other" was extremely homoerotic.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> He's just...


Rollins stole Kaitlyns hair though


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Roman Reigns sounds so chill every time he speaks.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That Shield promo would have been so much better if Rollins didn't talk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> *No *****, how big is Khali's dong?


:StephenA2


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Shield? The future jobbers more like...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Reigns needs to end every sentence with "Chico" and chew on a toothpick... *


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat reaction for Del Rio


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ambrose is just pure gold on the mic... but most likely they'll try Reigns first because he has that "look".


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

another ADR squash match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yeah Rollins and Ambrose and that other dude coming in as a group is still a bad idea.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Okay I just saw the shield again...I think I remember their names now


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The Shield has a 2002 home video camera that's been dropped a time too many


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> That's what rapists say....they should scrap that.
> 
> But Rollins though..


You're gonna have to stop or I'ma choke on this bacon, shitttt

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LMFAO did anybody notice that everytime seth talked dean would look at him like dude STFU:lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I think he held the o even longer than he usually does.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Who wants to bet that The Shield will actually bring a sword to the match and just start stabbing people and the night will end with The Shield holding Rybacks beheaded head.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> No ****, how big is Khali's dong?
> 
> THE SHIELD. Cue the "LOOK AT ME" joker line.


What the...


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

family guy is more entertaining right now :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ricardo is so awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dunk20 said:


> Rollins stole Kaitlyns hair though


I'd still jump on his head.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And the crowd couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rollins seems out of place in this group, his eyes are no threats, he looks childish even when trying to force his voice.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ambrose murdered it. Enough said.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I really like Rollins, and I actually don't think his Shield promos have been at all bad, but he does _sort of_ come across as the weedy kid hanging out with the bullies so he won't get beat up, doesn't he?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Del Rio? AND ANOTHER Ad?!

Yep I'm going to lay down in my bed now, the possibility of falling asleep is even higher.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Who else thinks the Raw theme song sucks?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rollins just doesn't have a heel voice


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Who wants to bet that The Shield will actually bring a sword to the match and just start stabbing people and the night will end with The Shield holding Rybacks beheaded head.


Lets hope.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie segment..


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Alberto Del Rio just might be the most stale character on the show. And that's saying something... because this is the same show that features John Cena, Kofi Kingston, Sheamus, and a bunch of other really stale motherfuckers.

He's THAT stale.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Commercial free Smackdown? The fuck is this!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

If his opponent is actually Zack Ryder... :lmao


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Falkono said:


> The Shield? The future jobbers more like...


Pretty much. JOB Squad 2012.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Sigh* time for the obligatory random meaningless Del Rio squash match to make him look strong and more vicious than ever.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Who wants to bet that The Shield will actually bring a sword to the match and just start stabbing people and the night will end with The Shield holding Rybacks beheaded head.


BOOK.

IT.

BOOK IT!

(Y)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



David Banner said:


> Damn Roman Reigns is a terrible actor. Heaven forbid he puts a little emotion and character in his voice.


I was just thinking Seth was the worst of them actually, he sounds so monotone.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Del Rio up next, that's a sure fire way to get viewers to return from the commercial break :argh:

You can tell from his smile that he's going over again too. At least he can't make the show much worse tonight.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CM Punk hosting The Rock's movie The Game Plan??? Love the build for this


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It's funny that CM Punk hosts a movie starring The Rock.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rollins looks and sounds like someone's prison bitch (sorry Amber)


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A commercial free Smackdown? Pass.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



> Mick Foley ‏@realMickFoley
> Heading to #Smackdown in Bridgeport tomorrow, specifically to pass an iconic Foley offensive move down to s current @WWE Superstar.


wonder who he talking about. 

Guess I am not missing anything right now. This game is lopsided but still better than RAW I bet


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



blur said:


> another ADR squash match


It's rinse/repeat with him every week. Squash a low-card face and job to the main event face. Notice in the last couple of weeks he's lost to Orton, Cena, Sheamus and this week it will be Ryback. Then he beats Sin Cara, Santino, or Ryder in record time to "get his heat back."


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CM Punk hosts the Game Plan? Starting dat feud.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Shazayum said:


> well if that isnt bullshit i dont know what is





Y2-Jerk said:


> Who wants to bet that The Shield will actually bring a sword to the match and just start stabbing people and the night will end with The Shield holding Rybacks beheaded head.


Sword = Borks TAT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Because 6000 calories wasn't already enough Hardee's/Carls Jr?*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Hawksea said:


> Pretty much. JOB Squad 2012.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TripleG said:


> Dean Ambrose "LOOK AT ME!!!"


Just need that maniacal Joker laugh and threatening that as long as injustice continues, people will die.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Rollins looks and sounds like someones prison bitch (sorry Amber)


No need to apologize. His voice was never his strong point. Ever. Still would, though...he doesn't need to speak.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Clique said:


> It's rinse/repeat with him every week. Squash a low-card face and job to the main event heel. Notice in the last couple of weeks he's lost to Orton, Cena, Sheamus and this week it will be Ryback. Then he beats Sin Cara, Santino, or Ryder in record time to "get his heat back."


Yup. That's because they have absolutely no idea what to do with him. They probably won't have a program for him until after the Rumble.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jango should be a pretty great film.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> No need to apologize. His voice was never his strong point. Ever. Still would, though...he doesn't need to speak.


He looks like the sort who'd cry afterwards.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Magsimus said:


> If his opponent is actually Zack Ryder... :lmao


Or Santino.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



dancer the mareindeer said:


> I was just thinking Seth was the worst of them actually, he sounds so monotone.


Roman's just as bad why do you think he doesn't say anything except one or 2 words at a time?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

God damnit the stream I'm watching keeps playing the old Nickelback theme in between ad breaks, thought I had heard the last of that awful song


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So has Fandango been ditched? 

It's been about a month now of no vignettes. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It SHOULD be "Introducing the Personal Ring Announcer of Ricardo Rodriguez...Alberto Del Rio!"


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:ryder1 Woo woo woo
:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

holy shit


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ryder burial :lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol is ryder for real


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Zack Ryder wrestling a singles match?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It is Ryder :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ryder still has that Jersey trash gimmick, yet Jersey Shore is over.

I can't.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh look


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I think Ryder has a chance guys


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*:lmao Ryder... I'm surprised they are showing his entrance.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol at Bro still being on the roster.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL He's fighting this prick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ryder...

:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Clique said:


> It's rinse/repeat with him every week. Squash a low-card face and job to the main event face. Notice in the last couple of weeks he's lost to Orton, Cena, Sheamus and this week it will be Ryback. Then he beats Sin Cara, Santino, or Ryder in record time to "get his heat back."


It's funny how people complain about Kofi being stale when Del Rio has been coasting for months.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao My god. 

I can't. I just can't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Haha god damn it is Zack Ryder.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm SO SHOCKED that it's Del Rio vs Ryder :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WWE trolled the fuck out of Ryder. That was funny. Not for him I bet.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh yeah, time for another boring Del Rio match.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ChickMagnet12 said:


>


:lmao You fucking called it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Magsimus said:


> If his opponent is actually Zack Ryder... :lmao


(Y)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> So has Fandango been ditched?
> 
> It's been about a month now of no vignettes. Not that I'm complaining.


They ran them last week. prob debut at Rumble now.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Zack Ryder jobbing to Del Rio for the 53718395922th time?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Magsimus said:


> If his opponent is actually Zack Ryder... :lmao


.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

#PrayForRyder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Robbie E would clown the hell out of this hamster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ryder still still has that Jersey trash gimmick, yet Jersey Shore is over.
> 
> I can't.


To be fair Ryder was doing the gimmick before that show even started.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Haven't seen Amber not talk about her fascination with guys on the roster in any thread (wwe/tna)

That being said this is an obvious squash or Zack Ryder will magically win with interference


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is the same guy that had a U.S title match against Dolph Ziggler at TLC last year. Now hes Del Rio's lunch tonight. Oh how the mighty have fallen. :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


>


Someone send him that on Twitter...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> So has Fandango been ditched?
> 
> It's been about a month now of no vignettes. Not that I'm complaining.


I'm actually looking forward to Fandango, because Curtis can make it work, but I'd be fine with them ditching it if they just pushed him as Johnny "Let's Get Weird" Curtis.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> No need to apologize. His voice was never his strong point. Ever. Still would, though...he doesn't need to speak.


Promo should have gone like:

Ambrose: I'm Dean Ambrose
Reigns: Roman Reigns
Rollins: I'm Seth Rol-
Reigns: Did someone tell you to speak?
Rollins: Sorry Roman
Reigns: You gon' get it hard tonight


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I watch raw for 2 minutes and turn it off. Missing it for 2 weeks has completely made me lose interest in the product. ):


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Because 6000 calories wasn't already enough Hardee's/Carls Jr?*


you can't go wrong with an cookie ice cream sandwich


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Inb4 ADR wins


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Zack Ryder gonna squashed by Del Rio for the 53718395922th time?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ryder>>>>Ryback


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I can't believe we're seeing this match again. God knows how many times Del Rio has defeated Zack Ryder this year.



Jingle Flocka Bells said:


> I watch raw for 2 minutes and turn it off. Missing it for 2 weeks has completely made me lose interest in the product. ):


I thought you'd be going crazy for your Ambrose....


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh dear another Del Rio squash :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Evilerk said:


> you can't go wrong with an cookie ice cream sandwich


I need that shit.

Wrap it all in bacon and that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ricardo with dat clapping


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



David Banner said:


> Roman's just as bad why do you think he doesn't say anything except one or 2 words at a time?


Hm you might be right, though at least they know to keep his mic time short, it doesn't make his seem as bad. Thankfully Ambrose is doing well enough to make up for both of their weaknesses. 



wkdsoul said:


> They ran them last week. prob debut at Rumble now.


I hope they replay the Ernest Miller debut.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Its a once a month thing now "use Zack to give Rio heat"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What does bacon taste like?

Does it take like pomegranate?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Zack Ryder is the Magikarp of the WWE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ADR needs to quicken some of his transitions... no way Ryder shoulda been on that rope like that for that long. Just not believable.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I need that shit.
> 
> Wrap it all in bacon and that


And deep fried


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

someone update me...who won Ziggles/Sheamus? I'm assuming sheamus?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> What does bacon taste like?
> 
> Does it take like pomegranate?


Tastes like bacon brah, what do you think this is!?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm actually looking forward to Fandango, because Curtis can make it work, but I'd be fine with them ditching it if they just pushed him as Johnny "Let's Get Weird" Curtis.


I'd be fine with them just running glorious glorious NXT Redemption recaps in lieu of everything we've seen tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> What does bacon taste like?
> 
> Does it take like pomegranate?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> someone update me...who won Ziggles/Sheamus? I'm assuming sheamus?


Sheamus via DQ.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> someone update me...who won Ziggles/Sheamus? I'm assuming sheamus?


Yep on a DQ


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Zack Ryder is the Magikarp of the WWE.


When do you think he'll become Gyrados?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> someone update me...who won Ziggles/Sheamus? I'm assuming sheamus?


DQ. Dolph with dat chair


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

King more interested in gravy than the match, such is commentary in 2012


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

German suplex always a treat to see miss the days when Benoit and Angle would do them every match


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ryder might win this guys


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



virus21 said:


> And deep fried


Is that some sort of sick joke?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They should call Del Rio the Jobber Killer. this guy just destroys them huh.

Have they mentioned Punk at all tonight?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> someone update me...who won Ziggles/Sheamus? I'm assuming sheamus?


Sheamus by DQ. Ziggler hit him with the chair. And when Ziggler went to hit Sheamus again, Sheamus kicked it in his face...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



wkdsoul said:


> Yep on a DQ


couldve been worse, I suppose.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Worst top rope axe handle in the business baby!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Textbook German suplex


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

In all seriousness. Wasn't this match on last week? Or was that Santino and Del Rio?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm shocked this match is still going on.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just remember, kids:

Alternatives do exist, you just have to give them a chance.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> What does bacon taste like?
> 
> Does it take like pomegranate?


It tastes like heaven.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tastes like bacon brah, what do you think this is!?


I'm "muslim" brap. Even thought I'm really not. We can't have bacon.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> What does bacon taste like?
> 
> Does it take like pomegranate?


Tastes like chicken.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ugh, Cole, its not an arm breaker, its an arm BAR. Cross armbreaker...what a terrible sounding name for a move. Couldn't they call it like...the Tijuana Trap or something at least related to Del Rio's character?

I also think Del Rio just landed on his face.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Del Rio is clearly hungry for a shot at the Internet Championship!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Zack Ryder is the Magikarp of the WWE.


Gyarados after dat heel turn?......


Nah.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Takertheman said:


> When do you think he'll become Gyrados?


Never. He'll be released before then.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is that some sort of sick joke?


And wrapping a damn ice cream sandwich in bacon isn't? People deep fry everything. Suck fucks


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Del Rio has somehow mastered the art of being simultaneously great and unbearably tedious.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait you guys, wait. 
There's a chance wwe realized adr is sucking dick and are gonna push ryder


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Speaking of jobbers I had to step out for a sec, any 3MB sightings?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Zack Ryder is such a gigantic ham
He needs some acting classes


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> They should call Del Rio the Jobber Killer. this guy just destroys them huh.
> 
> Have they mentioned Punk at all tonight?


Yep. Him and Heyman has a promo before.. I'm really injured, and i'll be healed to face the rock fuckers.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> couldve been worse, I suppose.





Nostalgia said:


> Sheamus by DQ. Ziggler hit him with the chair. And when Ziggler went to hit Sheamus again, Sheamus kicked it in his face...




or not...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can anyone summarys the raw for me please
Just got on


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well, I didn't see that finish coming...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And not a single fuck was given that day


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

bad camera angle


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

EVERYONE TALKS TOO MUCH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Thank god that was over. Ryber is horrible in the ring.

Ricardo!!!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WOAH I DID NOT EXPECT THAT


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jobbers gon' job.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Piss poor camera work... and just a stupid stupid match. What a waste of time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

TAP! TAP LIKE THE BITCH YOU ARE!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WWE should just release Ryder. They're never going to take him seriously.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yay, another win for Del Rio that means nothing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> I'm "muslim" brap. Even thought I'm really not. We can't have bacon.


Halal.. is it meat you're looking for?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Never mind. Forget what I just said.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> They should call Del Rio the Jobber Killer. this guy just destroys them huh.
> 
> Have they mentioned Punk at all tonight?


*He and Heyman had a really good promo. No wheelchair though... for my loss :hayden*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



nikola123 said:


> Can anyone summarys the raw for me please
> Just got on


nothing


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Didn't even watch the match.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What a terrible second hour.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That match wasn't as big a squash as I was expecting. It was a closer matchup than the Pats/Texans game has been so far, at least. :brady


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So Del Rio is losing on Wednesday.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Del Rio really has zero direction right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This match was WAY longer than the typical Rio/Ryder matches. Man that was boring.

Watch Rio look like Ryback's bitch this Wed and back to squashing Santino next Mon.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

and to nobodys great surprise Del Rio wins again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Haha and theres the monthly Del Rio planner coming into play, destroy jobber, then lose to top face.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well, at least Big O got some face time on raw again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ryback on Main Event? That's my Wednesday sorted


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> I'd be fine with them just running glorious glorious NXT Redemption recaps in lieu of everything we've seen tonight.


I'd be content with them releasing a 10-disc NXT Redemption DVD with bonus features galore and the promise of more NXT Redemption as well as the re-hiring of Maxine. Content, I say!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Superstar of the year: Chris Jericho or Dolph ZIggler

Ah who am I kidding this year is Ziggler


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They are trying way too hard to get people interested in their app.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i thought raw last wk was really good. almost 2 hrs in tonight and it has been absolute crap


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What exactly are they doing with Del Rio? They have him job to the likes of Sheamus and Orton only to have him squash guys like poor Zack Ryder the next week.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> Del Rio has somehow mastered the art of being simultaneously great and unbearably tedious.


(Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ skipping to the ring. Cena must of gave her a mean pipe.:lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ryder still has that Jersey trash gimmick, yet Jersey Shore is over.
> 
> I can't.


His gimmick is not based on Jersey Shore.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WWE? RawActive? Slammy's? Twitter?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Surely CM Punk is superstar of the year!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can she please trip and fall flat on her face just once?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why is Del Rio amused? He is getting eaten by "The Ryback" on Wednesday. :vince2


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This song is so fucking gay. Holly fucking shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

DAT DIVA MUSIC


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Finally someone entertaining to watch AJ, skipping down the hallway drools...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ's bouncing titties :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Who actually gives a shit about their app?

Oh, side note - Next week will be a year since Kane came back! He returned at the SLAMMYs last year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

You know i actually liked AJ when she was the gamer geek on NXT talking about playing XBox, this 12 year old skipping shit is retarded.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Man, I wish they'd have Ryder get an upset win over Del Rio. They wrestle each other a million times, seems like the underdog would get a win at least once.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a japan exclusive anime of the wwe divas using that stupid ass theme they have


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

2 hours of nothing so far.

That backstage Shield promo was from Smackdown btw, wasn't new.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie to win after interference


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So Slammys ar .up to the WWE Universe? John Cena wrestler of the year huh.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> DAT DIVA MUSIC


:lmao


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Words can't articulate how retarded AJ looks skipping around. Terrible fucking actor, fuck off AJ.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

We NEED intense feuds, this show is so bad so far. Only thing i enjoyed was CM Punk/Heyman segmant. (Well, kinda enjoyed Ziggler/Sheamus, good wrestling)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



parry316 said:


> AJ's bouncing titties :mark:


Or lack there of. :troll


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Tamina is screwing AJ here.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> Can she please trip and fall flat on her face just once?


Nah, she's gonna pull a Brooke Hogan and trip while standing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> AJ skipping to the ring. Cena must of gave her a mean pipe.:lol


*Well we know if it were Titus she'd be pushed to the ring in a wheel chair... that would be funny as fuck actually. Vickie pushing her.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> Ugh, Cole, its not an arm breaker, its an arm BAR. Cross armbreaker...what a terrible sounding name for a move. Couldn't they call it like...the Tijuana Trap or something at least related to Del Rio's character?
> 
> I also think Del Rio just landed on his face.


It's times like that when he would be better just saying 'What a maneuver!' instead.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



checkcola said:


> Man, I wish they'd have Ryder get an upset win over Del Rio. They wrestle each other a million times, seems like the underdog would get a win at least once.


The underdog is long lost in today's wwe unfortunately.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



parry316 said:


> AJ's bouncing titties :mark:


Dude, she's got two bug bites...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I swear, Del Rio's career the past 6 months has been nothing but rehab matches. Job to Sheamus, 4 weeks of rehab matches to build him up to...a loss to Orton. And the cycle goes on.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Has anyone come up with the joke of calling Indiana Jones "Fedora the Explorer" yet?

What


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

oh well at least Del Rio will get eaten by wide crack .


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie should Lie Cheat and Steal to get this win


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Well we know if it were Titus she'd be pushed to the ring in a wheel chair... that would be funny as fuck actually. Vickie pushing her.*


DAT WHITE CHICKS REFERENCE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



SDWarrior said:


> Dude, she's got two bug bites...


On her ass, thanks to John Cena.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



checkcola said:


> Man, I wish they'd have Ryder get an upset win over Del Rio. They wrestle each other a million times, seems like the underdog would get a win at least once.


Exactly. That would give Del Rio and Zack Ryder both involved in a program at the moment but we'll just have to keep watching the same squash matches with no real meaning to it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> So Slammys ar .up to the WWE Universe? John Cena wrestler of the year huh.


I know, its just a fucking popularity contest letting the fans vote, its no real indication of who was the superstar of the year.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

FEED ME MORE


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

RAW Active is always fixed. The Daniel Bryan vs Kane poll proves that.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The ring to spontaneously combust during the next match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

THE RYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK will win everything at the slammys
Even Diva of the year


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToxieDogg said:


> It's times like that when he would be better just saying 'What a maneuver!' instead.


Sadly, I agree with you. Its pretty bad when its better for the commentators to just feign ignorance or flat out say nothing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Rock is hosting Monday Night Raw? :Rock


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is that some sort of sick joke?


I'm afraid not.

Fried Oreos









Fried butter









And best of all...

Kool Aid









Don't it just make ya feel warm and fuzzy inside?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

DOWN GO THE RATiNGS. DOWN GO THE RATINGS.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

hometown girl? She wins.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I wonder how AJ feels about her character when comparing it to her hero Lita. Embarrassing shite that skipping


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

THAT ASS. :mark:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I don't think they new AJ was from NJ until he said it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

the only diva pop in the last five years :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Well we know if it were Titus she'd be pushed to the ring in a wheel chair... that would be funny as fuck actually. Vickie pushing her.*


:lol

Should be Titus new gimmick.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

RAW would be so much better if JBL replaced King. Something even that simple makes a world of difference.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> Has anyone come up with the joke of calling Indiana Jones "Fedora the Explorer" yet?
> 
> What


uwotm8


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LIKE SHOOTING STARS WE'RE GONNA LIGHT UP THE SKY


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn, I was hoping Vickie would come out to 'Viva La Raza'


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie coming out to Andre the Giants theme music.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Snap into a Slim Jim! Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Eulonzo said:


> Or lack there of. :troll


i think i see 2 puppies noses trying to peak through that shirt


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kane and AJ would make a perfect couple Kane just setting something or someone on fire and in the backround you can hear Ajs theme light it up would be awesome.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Match featuring the hometown star. We all know who's winning this one. :vince2

I'll go with Tamina interfering to help Vicki win.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

GO VICKIE! (rock)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jesus would they please give Vickie a fucking theme already? so fucking awkward how she just shows up walking down the ramp.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

There are also Deep Fried Mars bars :lmao

Oh I wish I was joking.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

so we're almost a month into this "managing supervisor" role that Vickie has...Is it safe to assume this title isnt as "temporary" as Vince said it was?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Uhhh..


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ belongs on nicktoons or whatever the fuck they call it these days


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BRAD MADDOX TO REF


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ive basically missed the 1st 2 hours. Why is Vicki facing AJ?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Maddox?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They don't have a fucking ref?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

there's no fucking ref?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> i think i see 2 puppies knoses trying to peak through that shirt


It's because it's too tight, which is also why her ass looks so good in it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Even the refs don't want to be apart of this shit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Maddox!!!!!

Oh and great Vickie some music ffs.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BRAD MADDOX! NEVER FORGET.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How shocking


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

maddox? wow, seriously didnt see that one coming!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Brad fucking Maddox!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*And Raw just got PRETTIER! :mark:*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat Brad Maddox


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol Maddox. Screwjob in place.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

THE MADDOX YES!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MADDOX!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

GET A REF OUT THERE GOD DAMMIT


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MADDOX :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol, Randy couldn't even put Brad out for even one Raw.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao

How the fuck did Maddox get back his job as a ref?! Should've been fired for gross misconduct!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It's...It's Brad Maddox!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Maddox :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

wait...how the fuck does this guy have a job? This company doesnt know how to tell a story at all.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Maddox gonna fist AJ's crotch. :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy shit its the GOAT


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dunk20 said:


> hometown girl? She wins.












That means she's jobbing.


Brad Maddox now? The eternal deus ex machina is back to get the writers out of another jam.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> There are also Deep Fried Mars bars :lmao
> 
> Oh I wish I was joking.


I like deep fried oreos.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lol this guy.

Low blow to AJ and roll up.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> THE RYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK will win everything at the slammys
> Even Diva of the year


What's hilarious is this forum would vote Ryback superstar of the year and The Shield as tag team of the year if they could.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Jingle Flocka Bells said:


> uwotm8


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> There are also Deep Fried Mars bars :lmao
> 
> Oh I wish I was joking.


Who the fuck eats Mars bars? Let alone deep fried (ugh)


Hey look is Brad Mad-dox


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This crowd :lol


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> There are also Deep Fried Mars bars :lmao
> 
> Oh I wish I was joking.


Snickers is the best. I've had quite a few over here in NZ. Deep fried ice cream is also an option.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MADDOX!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MADDOX THE G.O.A.T RETURNS
IM MARKING OUT BRO
WINTER OF MADDOX 2012 ROLLS ON


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is spectacular TV........................


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hurry up Maddox ya daft cunt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Of course he can't. He's a referee.
Jersey will forever be the Matt Hardy of the East Coast.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Thank God for wine.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Legit loling here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yeeeeah, thank God I have Monday Night Football to switch too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



jonoaries said:


> Who the fuck eats Mars bars? Let alone deep fried (ugh)
> 
> 
> Hey look is Brad Mad-dox


How dare you sir.

Mars bars are fucking delicious. Deep fried? I don't know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie's hips though!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I wonder what the focus group thinks of this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This looks like the kind of crowd that'd start up a nice "TNA" or "change the channel" chant around this time.

Eh nevermind, this is AJ's hometown right?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

and people blame Punk for poor ratings


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol, how does this guy have a job as an official? fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Moto said:


> Thank God for wine.


I think you mean to thank Dionysus


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

this gonna be hard to watch... so i won't


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Holy fuck Vickie...












I never thought two women wrestling in a ring could be less attractive, but here we are...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



CamillePunk said:


> Maddox gonna fist AJ's crotch. :mark:


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



jonoaries said:


> Who the fuck eats Mars bars? Let alone deep fried (ugh)
> 
> 
> Hey look is Brad Mad-dox


Americans, DUH!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> Of course he can't. He's a referee.
> Jersey will forever be the Matt Hardy of the East Coast.


:lmao repped.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Man, I was hoping for an epic spear. -.-


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I like how AJ matches go the same way as Cena matches.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Vickie has learned nothing from Eddie's ghost about wrestling. NOTHING!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This should have ended 4 minutes ago.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Taking up valuable mid card space..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I keep expecting Vickie to scream 'I'm MELTING!' after ever time she laughs. Don't quite know why.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Brad Maddox about to lose a testicle.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

When is Bryan coming on so I can turn on something worthwhile


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

VICKIE WINS


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> I wonder what the focus group thinks of this.


I can only assume focus groups are living that Brad Maddox appreciation life. Prettiest Diva for sure.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did AJ just touch her ass as she looked at Brad? :mark:


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Brad Maddox character is Mac from "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia", only if he decided to become a WWE superstar by any means whatsoever.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MADDOX WITH THAT NO COUNT OMG
THIS IS AWESOME CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This makes me long for the days of real Women's Champions. Like Harvey Wippleman.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Technically, Vickie pinned AJ clean without any interference :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What a predictable, shit finish.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

dat Maddox screwjob.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

okay, so i was hoping for a tamina interference. that was terrible. fpalm


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck this. 

Also, the stream is with an AUTO STANDBY on that won't go off.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well that was pointless.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> That means she's jobbing.
> 
> 
> Brad Maddox now? The eternal deus ex machina is back to get the writers out of another jam.


I love it when I'm right.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

You screwed brat! You screwed brat!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Good job Vickie stretched that leg muscle earlier...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That murderous look...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Anyone else absolutely love how AJ spreads her legs wide open everytime she pins someone?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cue Cena


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is AJ hispanic or Asian or...?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And she throws a tantrum....what a face.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Stop this shit now.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Put Lawler through the table! :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I think she's on the blob..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shouldn't Cena be out here? What kind of a useless boyfriend is he?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

She should be throwing that shit at Vickie, not the air.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Give that bitch some elephant tranquilizer (Cena's dick will do).


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lolwtf


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So annoying.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Intervention, bath salts addict >>>>


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao wtf


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ's temper tantrum is fucking pathetic. The shrieking is just unbearable. 

Monday Night Football engaged full time.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

God I fucking hate this midget bitch. Fuck off.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i dunno if i should've laughed so hard after she slapped the bell ringer :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*:lmao @ her acting like a 12 year old *apropos as a motherfucker btw* that has her cell phone taken away.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I have a feeling that AJ's pussy would taste like caramel and feel like shark skin.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ's screaming just made my dog bark.

OKAY WHAT THE FUCK DID JUSTIN ROBERTS DO TO ANYONE?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wow... AJ's a sore loser.

She needs to take lessons from Cena on no-selling losses. :cena2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lord god almighty save us from this fucking shit Hunter :hhh


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao the slap.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This bitch needs to get the fuck out.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ gonna put Ryback through the announce table
just you watch....


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

SHE'S NUTS! NUTS I SAY!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And the Oscar for worse acting in a shit programme goes too....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

She's gonna go have some angry sex with Cena.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Um.

Datslap.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What is this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm tired of Aj's crazy gimmick. I hope this character arc ends soon.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Is AJ hispanic or Asian or...?


Shes Hispanic I believe.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Slapping the Ring Announcer for no apparent reason at all :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh calm the fuck down, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That tantrum reminded me of this:







Damn this show is meme heaven tonight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How fucking dare her?! Roberts is a good guy!

He's still recovering from the tie incident too!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I guess Cena was still too busy talking to half naked men.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Riveting stuff there.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ throwing dat tantrum. Bitches better find her binky, stat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And they're trying to make her a sympathetic character?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TripleG said:


> I have a feeling that AJ's pussy would taste like caramel and feel like shark skin.


wtf?!?!? lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL at wwe who thought it was AJ instead of Bryan getting over


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I kinda feel bad for homeboy that got slapped. I would of had to call up Shanika to handle that bitch if she did that to me.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



jonoaries said:


> Intervention, bath salts addict >>>>


She's going to go eat Vickie's face :jay2


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Strictly in regard to kayfabe, why would AJ give a FUCK if she lost the match? She still got her hands on Vickie all she did was get rolled up for a three count.

The WWE has still yet to explain why the outcome of ANY of these random put together matches matter.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That is one mighty big indentation a.j has!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

She needs some of that Cena dick..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And they said Daniel Bryan had anger issues. LoL


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

somebody get the poor girl back to the the kitchen it seems to much time away has sent her nuts .


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

If that was me my reflex would've kicked in :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I don't think Cena and AJ had sex. 

AJ's been on the rag since July 25th.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm not surprised that AJ lost. IDK why, but Vince hardly has wrestlers go over in their hometown.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LMFAO at the ring announcer getting his shit slapped 

:lmao This dumbass company


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"I'm just so mad that I lost a meaningless match that was randomly thrown together at the last minute! And I'm not even a full time diva competitor!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Borias said:


> She's gonna go have some angry sex with Cena.


The best kind of sex :cheer


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

They should bring Jacqueline back just to call AJ a psycho bitch before kicking her ass


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



CamillePunk said:


> AJ's screaming just made my dog bark.
> 
> *OKAY WHAT THE FUCK DID JUSTIN ROBERTS DO TO ANYONE?*


:lmao CP, I'm with ya man, he's an angel.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I like to think that AJ freaks out like this after bad sex.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sums up AJ


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ did it for da Bryan..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



CamillePunk said:


> AJ's screaming just made my dog bark.
> 
> OKAY WHAT THE FUCK DID JUSTIN ROBERTS DO TO ANYONE?


seriously dude, aj is a fucking asshole.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I would love to see Victoria (Tara?) come back and give AJ the Widow's peak


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena should've came out and given her an Attitude Adjustment. I would've marked...:cena3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



SP103 said:


> I don't think Cena and AJ had sex.
> 
> AJ's been on the rag since July 25th.


*Cena is absolutely a "crimson tide" guy... ya hurr me?*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That motherf***ing b**** slapped Justin Roberts? WHAT DID HE EVER DO TO HER??
IM A ROBERTS MARK AND IM MAD


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Flo Rida sucks.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

more screaming...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Flo Rida what a cunt


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CENA, SHUT UP & GET AJ HER BINKY!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

John Boy in 3...2...1


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I don't think anybody knows anymore.....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena please put your dick in her mouth SO THE BITCH CAN SHUT UP


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ sounds like she's constipated.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Stall_19 said:


> I like to think that AJ freaks out like this after bad sex.


It would make it good sex if she was that wild the entire time. (Y)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena wants some angry fucking. It is always best when there is a little fire in the oven.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Bryan's greatness is a double edged sword. He's so awesome he got AJ over and WWE mistakenly thought she got herself over.

This shit has been the result. Curse you Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This fucking bitch is stupid.
Someone must have put a parental block on Facebook.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I need the shield to save me from the injustice of AJ's voice.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"you are wrecking the place."

That bucket she threw was irreplaceable. Good thing John stepped in


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well that was anticlimactic.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena will now teach AJ to treat everything, good or bad, as a meaningless joke, thus completing her babyface ascendancy.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That was a fun skit, and now we get Kofi Kingston again


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Flo Rida sucks.


Damn right.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd sell my soul for Austin to stunner AJ at the Raw 20th anniversary


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena touched her boob!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just what I need. More JOEY THE WILDCAT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*:lmao now she's acting like she was raped and the jury refused to convict the guy. *


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sure you want to enter into a relationship with her now John?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

JOEY THE WILDCAT is back. He's so unpredictable man.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9wUJBfvTL4


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kofi Kingston:fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



SP103 said:


> I don't think Cena and AJ had sex.
> 
> AJ's been on the rag since July 25th.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

finally cesaro


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

We need those damn Dudleys back to put AJ through a table.

Bubba's back in that trance! :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> :lmao CP, I'm with ya man, he's an angel.


he obnoxiously announces Cena's name longer than anyone else. Thats reason enough to slap him if you ask me.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Cena is absolutely a "crimson tide" guy... ya hurr me?*












MY GOD KING, WHAT'S GARNET DOING IN THE WAR ZONE?!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Paging Dr. Shelby!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I want to see AJ get buried so bad right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I wanna hear Cesaro say "AJ is a dumb fuck" in 5 different languages.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro vs Kingston. Sweet. I will watch this, then back to the crack and bath salt addicts of intervention.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

no plz not kofi.. i'm already tired.. oh cesaro, thank god


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is Cena being punished? This story is so bad, im watching the game and its halftime and I tune into AJ acting like that. Imagine everyone else seeing that.

Cesaro :mark: wish he had a better entrance music. Doesnt really start with a bang. Cheap heat is heat


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's right ladies, act like a 13 year old girl who had her phone taken away and a man will comfort you.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is Cesaro the only wrestler with no knee pads on his actual knee caps? Kind of odd, right?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



WallofShame said:


> Bryan's greatness is a double edged sword. He's so awesome he got AJ over and WWE mistakenly thought she got herself over.
> 
> This shit has been the result. Curse you Bryan.


Daniel Bryan should have his own wrestling show...the whole company would be over instantly


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



HHHGame78 said:


> Cena touched her boob!!


*and he didn't feel a damn thing. *


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

god fucking dammit. i'm pissed that they book aj like this. the chick has a knack for in-ring talent, yet they book her into matches and promos where she looks like a moron. her match last week with tamina was good up until the rollup. she's got potential to be good, but this is just fpalm

i can't.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What the fuck did he just say?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro with dem puns


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So are Ambrose and Co gonna beat up Maddox? I mean, it would make sense.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I should save these Cesaro promos so I can watch them when I want to fall asleep.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Criticise the country AND the city you're in.

Cesaro cheap heatin' like a pro.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Justin Roberts is trending. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd love to hear Jeff Hardy's thoughts on AJ.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ heel turn at tlc

btw how awesome is cesaros theme


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

they're really setting the stage here for a swagger return. "NO AMERICAN HAS BEATEN HIM WHILE HE'S BEEN CHAMPION"


make it more fucking obvious, vince. Please.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Go get him Joey.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> I'd love to hear Jeff Hardy's thoughts on AJ.


... ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> Is Cesaro the only wrestler with no knee pads on his actual knee caps? Kind of odd, right?


He took Cody's place after Cody found out about knee pads.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> The best kind of sex :cheer


There's no such thing as a "best kind of sex" when it comes to Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just in case we haven't exhausted every single possible match up, let's have Kofi/Cesaro again! :vince2


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lawler calling Kofi one of the best higgh flyers ever.... ffs king.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *and he didn't feel a damn thing. *


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shut up Lawler. Kofi is one of the greatest highflyers. I dont even see him as one.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Flo Rida sucks.


Agreed. Motherfucker sucks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Who didn't play with dinosaurs as a kid? I miss my T-rex now..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I don't know if I could deal with a crazy chick like that. At first it would be great because of angry, crazy sex. Make that bitch smoke a cigarette after and she don't even smoke. After a while though I'd finally have to tell her that she has problems and need to be in a mental hospital somewhere.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ok that was a funny pun by Lawler: "Look what's trending, that's a slap in the face"
Comes out once in a while I guess.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

they are selling the shit out of this tlc ppv. the buys are going to be through the roof (sarcasm)


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> There's no such thing as a "best kind of sex" when it comes to Cena.



It really looks like he's trying to blow raspberries in that picture. :bosh


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

someone shut Lawler up


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> There's no such thing as a "best kind of sex" when it comes to Cena.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This show is so hilarious that I can workout, watch a crappy Monday night football game, christmas shop online, and rip on monday night raw at the same time for three hours


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Noticably less fcks being given about kofi tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

O look... another ad... jesus christ.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


>


hahahahahahahahahahaha wtfffffffffff hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Now we all know what Cena was doing backstage that time last year, he was practicing his kissing.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why does Cesaro still tape his thighs if he isn't using the rugby gimmick anymore? To help his opponents lift him? :L


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Elswhere: http://www.tout.com/m/1brbw1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> There's no such thing as a "best kind of sex" when it comes to Cena.


I was more talking about Angry Sex in general. But you are right sex with Cena when he kisses like that would be pretty bad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



PowerandGlory said:


> they are selling the shit out of this tlc ppv. the buys are going to be through the roof (sarcasm)


Hey maybe they can do like film studios and have it in 3D to make up for the lose


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Not sure if pepperoni, or Antonio Cesaro's areola's :hmm:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol @ that rape commercial


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> I don't know if I could deal with a crazy chick like that. At first it would be great because of angry, crazy sex. Make that bitch smoke a cigarette after and she don't even smoke. After a while though I'd finally have to tell her that she has problems and need to be in a mental hospital somewhere.


That's actually why I'm a little interested in the storyline to be honest. Cena looks like he's realizing how he's stuck with a psycho bitch right now, the "breaking up" promo could be amusing at least.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


>


:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"Can Kofi climb back in it. When we return live to _Raw_."
Cole is riveting as ever.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Jingle Flocka Bells said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha wtfffffffffff hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhaahahahahahahaha


I know right? Aksana only has 4 fingers!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Why does Cesaro still tape his thighs if he isn't using the rugby gimmick anymore? To help his opponents lift him? :L


I think Regal or someone said on commentary that he tapes his thighs so he can wipe the sweat off his palms during his matches on the tape.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Based on what I read in the raw and smackdown sections, I'm convinced that these shows are booked by half the people on this forum. The rest is booked by Bleacher Report.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

SAVE.US.:russo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



dancer the mareindeer said:


> That's actually why I'm a little interested in the storyline to be honest. Cena looks like he's realizing how he's stuck with a psycho bitch right now, the "breaking up" promo could be amusing at least.


Yeah. She's either going to completely turn on him, or she'll go completely psycho and they will play up the "is Cena to blame for this" thing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And theres the obligatory heel having the face in a rest hold when coming back from commercial.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Osize10 said:


> Based on what I read in the raw and smackdown sections, I'm convinced that these shows are booked by half the people on this forum. *The rest is booked by Bleacher Report.*



Totally explains why WWE has shitty WRITING 8*D


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

DID YALL SEE THAT??


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

can this show get worse this is without a doubt one of the worst years in wrestling history absolutely nothing worth watching has happened.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MAN! Cessaro is freaky strong!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> Yeah. She's either going to completely turn on him, or she'll go completely psycho and they will play up the "is Cena to blame for this" thing.


Sounds like the potential storyline that was supposed to happen between Cena and Mickie years ago


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh my god. I'd love Cesaro to toss me around like a rag doll.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

see what


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh my god. I'd love Cesaro to toss me around like a rag doll.


Get in line.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm becoming a Cesaro fan.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fuck you, crowd. Give Cesaro vocal fellatio right fucking now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Blommen said:


> MAN! Cessaro is freaky strong!!


Man, that was awesome. (Y)


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Would anyone ever guess that there was a awe ppv for $50 this sunday?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Someone kill Lawler


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Now we all know what Cena was doing backstage that time last year, he was practicing his kissing.




:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

spinebusta


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Boring chants!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

'Boring' chant...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh my god. I'd love Cesaro to toss me around like a rag doll.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Elswhere: http://www.tout.com/m/1brbw1


I'll take 3 hours of this next week please! At least it's entertaining.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

there r actually people that have jobs such as creative control? 2 hrs and 20 minutes in and i feel like im watching an 8 yr old playing with his wrestlers


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That fucking crowd has the nerve to chant boring during a Cesaro match but not during a divas match?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Did I miss the Cesaro uppercut?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I am starting to think that Cesaro is the strongest wrestler currently in WWE. i mean the shit he does as far as deadlift and just with pure punctional strenght is sooo impressive, much more so than Ryback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*How heterosexual of Cesaro to not shave his legs.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Love Cesaro. He and Ziggler are the best things about the Fed right now, IMO. I've been following Claudio more closely since the Summer and have really been enjoying him. That waistlock suplex was awesome, its been an eternity since I last saw one.

I think that they should rename the Mute button the Lawler button.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Antonio Cesaro looks eerily similar to Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh my god. I'd love Cesaro to toss me around like a rag doll.


Sounds like something for the TUMBLR sexual confessions page.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

if nothing else tonight, this show's been a solid wrestling show tonight


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I want a sitcom where Cesaro solves everyday problems using a combination of items from his satchel, and European uppercuts.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Did I miss the Cesaro uppercut?


Yes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cole and Lawler putting that referee over! He'll be in the main event soon!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro can't be beaten by Americans.

Ghanians pretending to be Jamaicans are an entirely different matter thoough.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WOW


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

God I absolutely love Cesaro


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What a catch by Cesaro :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> I want a sitcom where Cesaro solves everyday problems using a combination of items from his satchel, and European uppercuts.


That's what these 3 hour RAWs should be. (Y)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Punter said:


> Antonio Cesaro looks eerily similar to Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cesaro is a treat to watch wrestle. Respect the man


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

hip-hop Dean Malenko won.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

cesaro has it all and its just a matter of time till big things come
he impresses me more than any ryback shit


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS GREAT.

I'm LOVING Cesaro these last couple weeks! Fucking christ!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wow, what a sick catch on that backbreaker.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Osize10 said:


> Would anyone ever guess that there was a awe ppv for $50 this sunday?


I know its ridiculous, i ordered almost every ppv back when they was 32$ but now Jesus they're just too damn expensive for what the product is like now. Back in 2004 when good feuds were going on and the product was actually good it was 32$ now that its shit its 50$ lol go figure.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just give Cesaro both belts and let Wade Barrett do something better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Nice counter. Ceasro won clean. Should let him unify the titles.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro is freaking awesome.
Cannot believe I didn't like this guy at one stage.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro:mark: the only heel to be able to win clean. Guy is fucking awesome. Needs a new finisher though lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:cool2

Showing the WILDCAT who's boss.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

EXCELLENT ending. Claudio just does nothing but impress. He and Ziggler, best things in the Fed right now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro is a future main eventer. He has it all IMO. He'll shed this limiting gimmick at some point. Even with it, he shines.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> I want a sitcom where Cesaro solves everyday problems using a combination of items from his satchel, and European uppercuts.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hm, so I suppose Barrett will continue his jobbing streak at TLC against Kingston. 

Happy for Cesaro though. Didn't impress me on the mic at all, but as usual he's very impressive in the ring.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is how you do a heel... let him be better. Let him win. All he really needs, is a bit of a twist on his character to connect better.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm really starting to like this guy. Too bad his character is so generic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That Neutralizer looked as homoerotic as hell in slow motion :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

cesaro continues to impress me every week.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That catch was fucking awesome. (Y)

I can't @ people not being fans of him when he does amazing things like this in his matches.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Man I hope this doesn't mean R-Truth is winning at the PPV.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fucking really? MIZ TV only started a month ago and I'm already fucking sick of it....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wait. They're booking a heel strong? In the midcard? WHAT THE FUCK?

Well done Cesaro! Awesome to see.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Just when you think this Raw can't get any worse...... :miz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

You da man, Claudio.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

are we getting Miztv every week or something?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro just caught 212 pounds jumping off the turnbuckle, rotated it, and set it on his knee. Yes, he may be the wrestler with the most pure strength.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow mic time :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

sandow ziggler db and cesaro, the real future!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Eulonzo said:


> That catch was fucking awesome. (Y)
> 
> I can't @ people not being fans of him when he does amazing things like this in his matches.


And it's something new every week. He's a goddamn machine.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Cesaro:mark: the only heel to be able to win clean. Guy is fucking awesome. Needs a new finisher though lol


I wish he'd use the Uppercut as his finisher.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miz TV with Rhodes Scholars? Sounds like a strange segment.

Why do they not have Ryback/Hell No/Shield doing anything?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can't believe he won clean... I guess they're done pushing Kofi, don't worry you'll get another chance.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

PIZZA TIIIIIIMEEE!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MIZ TV should be every few weeks, or maybe even once a month, like how Edge & a few other peoples talk shows were.

You didn't see Edge do his talk show every week,


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro wrestles and is booked like a boss. Love it!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro is a fucking world beater. Strongest a heel has been booked in a while.

EDIT: Oh nevermind, forgot about him losing to Truth in 2 minutes.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm beggining to like Cesaro's in ring work. The guy is really impressive. Not as good as the G.O.A.T Brad Maddox, but still good


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'd have no problem with Cesaro pushed up to main event status in 2013 at all. He can go in the ring, has the strength and given the right content and more of a character/better gimmick, he'll be better on the microphone. Big things for this guy.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This show needs Team Hell No or it will be a complete waste of time.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A clean finish over a face champion who's defending his title against someone else at the PPV? No run-in? Not a DQ? Don't give me hope like that!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Cesaro:mark: the only heel to be able to win clean. Guy is fucking awesome. Needs a new finisher though lol


He should bring back the Ricola Bomb. He was calling it the Cesaro Bomb in FCW, so it's not like it'd be a copyright thing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MIZ TV!?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

3MB ARE GETTING TATTOOS!!!

http://www.tout.com/m/o4l1r0


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Great showing by Cesaro! Although, lack of "The Shield"...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



blur said:


>


Lol, is that Cesaro?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Magsimus said:


> Miz TV with Rhodes Scholars? Sounds like a strange segment.
> 
> Why do they not have Ryback/Hell No/Shield doing anything?


Team Hell No was outpopping some of the top faces.

Can't have that now can we. :vince


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> And it's something new every week. He's a goddamn machine.


He's quickly becoming an IWC favorite. I really hope they don't turn on him like they have with Punk.

Personally, I don't care what the IWC thinks-Ziggler and Cesaro=money.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'd have no problem with Cesaro pushed up to main event status in 2013 at all. He can go in the ring, has the strength and given the right content and more of a character/better gimmick, he'll be better on the microphone. Big things for this guy.


I agree, but this is WWE as you know. They'll have him job to Cena in under a minute and ruin his career somehow.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Balls. This cunt.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Moz tiem


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

DAT SUIT.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Another "Yo Mama" joke incoming.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



RyanPelley said:


> I wish he'd use the Uppercut as his finisher.


Is the uppercut basically a signature?

I hope they add the uppercut as a catch finisher or catch signature in WWE 14 like how the RKO is, that'd be cool to just interrupt Gabriel's 450 Splash with an uppercut. :mark: Just imagine


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can't tell if Miz botches his attire on purpose or not.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Call of Duty Black Ops 2 in a list of best games of the year?

That list is invalid. Sorry WWE.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cesaro and Khali have saved this Raw so far


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That suit... I actually want it


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, is that Cesaro?


yup


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Miz is terrible as a face. *


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

IB4 a mustache joke.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WHERE THE FUCK IS RYBACK I WANNA GO TO BED


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Mustache chants!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"The beardo and the weirdo" fpalm Miz had to turn all his comebacks into childish jokes.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

this has to be one of the worst talkshow segments in wwe history... seriously does anything in the past even come close to envoking this kind of apathy?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What a zinger, Miz....


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

CODYS MUSTACHE. LOL


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Pipers Pit > Highlight reel > Peep Show > Carlito's Cabana > VIP Lounge > Miz TV

Yep.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

SAVE_US.SANDOW


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Beardo and the Weirdo? Dafuq?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wow, why does Cody have porn-stache?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Jesus Christ, I'm just now seeing the mustache up close. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Aw crap Miz is doing comedy...

Is Cody bringing sleazy back? Good God does he look like Joey Ryan.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

cody's mustache is laughable.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody should touch the mustache right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody mustache chant again.:lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What the f*** is the moz wearing. He looks like a goddamn gigolo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"Best friend" lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody looks like Ron Burgandy


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat suit is friggin awesome!


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

codys mustache
oh my god hahahahahahaha


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Chaos-In-Motion said:


> SAVE_US.SANDOW


Co-Signed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I didn't catch that mustache earlier.

:lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WTF is that on Cody Rhodes' face?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow with the good insult to start things off... And the fucking awful response by Miz. He is just terrible.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miz looks like a bad waiter.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Detective Rhodes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Cesaro and *Khali* have saved this Raw so far


That segment may have been funny, but no. :lmao


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow's delivery never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Miz is terrible*. *


*fixed


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's Moustache chants? :lmao


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That moustache ages Cody so much.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody Rhodes looking like that there politican.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL @ codys MUSTACHE


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's mustache is so over! Can't wait to see it go over Zack Ryder.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A big shout out to the wonderful registrants of this forum who claimed the Miz as a face was good idea


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Rhodes looks like a porn star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

what the fuck is up with the hitler stache


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Really Miz... can't we have a mature face for once. This is pathetic junk.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody Burying Miz


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Looks like a Dirty Sanchez mustache...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shea


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody looks like a Super Troopers extra.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

cody's lisp. :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody and Sandow are great together. Just have them shiv Miz while they're out there, and I'll love them forever.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's looking like a Fred Armisen hispanic character with dat mustache.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's one awesome suit on The Miz.

''Cody's moustache'' chants are hilarious.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow is a fucking star


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> I didn't catch that mustache earlier.
> 
> :lol


They chanted "CODY'S MOUSTACHE!" earlier during their match. :lmao


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miz' gimmick is Jay Leno doing the opening monologue


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Gay Jokes are funny! 

BE A STAR!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow has some great facial reactions.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Mustache you a question..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BE A STAR: Make gay jokes, get cheered.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes' mustache is the most over superstar in the business.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

GAY JOKE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Gay jokes Miz... Just fucking quit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I would enjoy a Rhodes-Sandow-Kane team. Team English majors.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ooooh, a gay joke. edgy Miz, watch out you don't cut yourself.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I mustache you a question...but I'll shave it for later


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I moustache a question?...oh boy


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ok, Miz as a face is awful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is it just me or is there a patch of hair missing from Cody's stache on the left side?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL. sandow wit dat real world burial


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HA HA GAY JOKE

Face transformation complete.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How ironic is it that my watching Monday night raw is more forced than this entire segment


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's mustache. Ages him by about 20 years.

Miz, you're spectacularly poor.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Every time Miz says "really", I just have to switch the channel.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



pinofreshh said:


> cody's lisp. :lmao


I still can't hear it.. :sad:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Another Pacquiao joke?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miz is the worst Babyface ever. Just the worst.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This segment is priceless based on Sandow's facial expressions alone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This actually is good so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's one Pacquiao joke too much 

Be fucking original Miz fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ouch...two weeks in a row Miz is just taking a verbal raping from the heels...last week Punk, and now Cody AND Sandow...god damn, son.

And of course, Miz is so badly outgunned its sad.

Hey Miz, that joke was funny when Cole made it AN HOUR AGO!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO Miz. Oh god he's gold right now

Codys mustache could be the biggest thing in wrestling I swear to you! Have it grow a little thicker and he's good to go


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



The Sandrone said:


> Rhodes' mustache is the most over superstar in the business.


Not as over as Otunga's mug.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wow a Pacman knockout joke. I was expecting them to use that bit on the RTWM

Sandow is killing this


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

''I didn't ask for your irrelevant opinion'' 

Sandow's so fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody pulls off that Clark Gable shit well I think....God I hate Miz....ugh


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I can't stop staring at Cody's mustache.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



kobra860 said:


> Another Pacquiao joke?


#topicalhumor


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



JEKingOfKings said:


> 3MB ARE GETTING TATTOOS!!!
> 
> http://www.tout.com/m/o4l1r0


I love these guys...

At least Sandow and Cody are there.. Miz is dragging the whole thing down with this childish bullshit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Every time Miz says "really", I just have to switch the channel.


Really?

REALLY?

... REEEAAALLY?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

i really hope the miz's gimmick is supposed to be tongue in cheek. he cant be this bad


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol at the people who thought face miz was a good idea, what the fuck kind of weak ass joke was that? "hit the ground harder than pac... in the 6th" what the actual shit?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Has tonight's program been a little racier than usual?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OOHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

First time seeing Cody with his mustache. Give him a freaking briefcase and he'll be set.

I thought Miz could be the face of company but man do I hate him as a face so far.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can't wait until Miz watches the show back and sees that Cole already did a Pacquiao joke


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody getting buried


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TripleG said:


> Gay Jokes are funny!
> 
> BE A STAR!!!


mudflaps


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damn. Miz hitting where it hurts.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Start watching Marty Jannetty's Facebook for a reply.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

SILENCE :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena is always conveniently there. Forgot RAW starts at 8 15 now for Canadians.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

can del rio find some space for miz in his monthly routine?


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

and i thought i couldnt hate miz anymore,LOL how wrong was i


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HONEY BOO BOO makes it's way in


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Damien Sandow: "Thank You"

Miz buried again :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HE DID NOT just take a shot at honey boo boo. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

#stabmiz


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I agree, Ted Dibiase and Hardcore Holly totally outshined him.

:ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

And Cody just told the hard truth...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A little more fur on that lip and Cody can be the next coming of Rick Rude.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

To be fair to Cody, Ted DiBiase was the Marty Jannetty of Legacy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody's facial hair more over than The Miz.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Good shit. Loved that promo


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

2 weeks of Miz getting ripped and being clueless about it.

Seriously....Jay Leno ladies and gentlemen


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I always forget how good Cody is on the mic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

'Honey boo boo-esque trash TV'

Cody just pwned that segment. :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Hey guys...tune into Monday Night Raw to see The Miz do his best John Cena impression!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

2 in the pink
1 in the stink?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

............................................. i just cant


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lol he said Honey Boo Boo


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

2 in the pink 1 in the stink?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Worst WWE interview EVER!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy man. Miz is reminding me of Jericho. Miz is doing great tonight.

Sandow was awesome too "SILENCE!"

Pink & The Stink


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Pink and the Stink. You're killing me Miz, you're really killing me.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miz I believe they call that team Shocker


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ok...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That guy headlined a Wrestlemania.

And won.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That was good. Pink and the Stink? NO.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

attack from behind please


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Stache works for Rhodes, it's the most interested I've EVER been in Rhodes.
It's like he's found himself.
Honey Boo Boo reference. LOL. 
Pink and the Stink!? FUQ? Shocking!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Thought Miz was going to do a goldust impression for a second there


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody went off. Who told him to grow that 70s porn star mustache tho?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

STAGE 5 CLINGER


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

... Miz does realize that pink and stink is porn slang for double penetration, right?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

srsly?

miz just go away


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I actually feel sorry for kayfabe cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Aaaaand a Cody's moustache chant to end the segment. That was actually pretty good.

Miz is a great face, he sure as hell can work the crowd far better than face Seamus can. He just needs to cut back on these really awful Cena-esque jokes that seem to be forced on every WWE face.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Shield get involved with the main event


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Face Miz can GTFO


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What the hell Miz?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Geez, I could not for the life of envision that Miz would be THIS bad after a face turn.

He's BAD.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cody and Damien were great in that segment.

Miz was extremely fpalm


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

He just call them a vagina and asshole?!?!?!?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ happy again that quick? :lmao

Cena must of gave this bitch the best five mins she ever got.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ, you can join me tonight instead of Cena. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

THE FUCK ARE THE FUCKING SHIELD.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat AJ/Show continuity


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

FUCK this shit


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is this show really going without the greatest of all time?....oh hell I've seen it all now. What a company!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

In their early career, Janetty did most of the in ring work. Oh well, it's a moot point.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That was quite possibly one of the worst segments I've seen...well, since last week.

I forgot to mention Sandow and Rhodes earlier, as well. Claudio, Ziggler, Sandow and Rhodes=money.

Miz as a face...good fucking lord, I need a drink.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

So THIS is Miz as a face? He's still being a massive dick though?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena wants to call it quite with AJ so bad


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena dont want none of that shit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Great Miz tv. He and Sandow play well off of one another.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Instead of "Marty Jannetty of the team" they SHOULD say "the Jim Neidhart of the team." Because Marty at least held a piece of singles gold after the Rockers broke up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena all of a sudden playing the "i dont want you" card, for apparently no reason. Good work WWE. Thanks for letting us know why he's avoiding her like the plague.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It's funny Miz. Because you're both a pussy and and asshole.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

seriously cant believe miz headlined a wrestlemania.just shows how the wwe has gone down hill


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Good interview segment. Crowd was into it.
Team Mustache = ratings


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The Miz was great, suck it haters.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> THE FUCK ARE THE FUCKING SHIELD.


Been asking myself that all night. They'll probably attack Cena at the end of the show or something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lmao just the way Sandow said "Thank you" was hilarious.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rhodes owned that segment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Loved Sandow in that MizTV segment. One of the best characters and on the mic currently in WWE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Australian said:


> seriously cant believe miz headlined a wrestlemania.just shows how the wwe has gone down hill


Well really if you put it that way it has gone way up hill since then considering The Rock headlined the following :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Pink and Stink? Yeah that's a porno.*


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Here Cody got himself a new gimmick, MUSTACHE


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> Cena all of a sudden playing the "i dont want you" card, for apparently no reason. Good work WWE. Thanks for letting us know why he's avoiding her like the plague.


Herpes stays forever


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Team Rhodes Scholars look so much more legit with Cody's mustache.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Sandow is absolute gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Shazayum said:


> The Miz was great, suck it haters.


I'm a Miz fan (and have been wanting him to turn face for ages), but that was not of the good.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I TUNED IN ALL NIGHT TO WATCH DANIEL BRYAN GOD DAMNIT...WHY IS THE WWE TROLLING ME?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Ziggler Claus said:


> Cena all of a sudden playing the "i dont want you" card, for apparently no reason. Good work WWE. Thanks for letting us know why he's avoiding her like the plague.


Well he's already nailed her and now he's done with her. He's like Christian Troy on Nip Tuck, fucks em then throws em out the door after.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yo, anyone made a gif from vince dancing earlier yet? If not one needs to be made. 


I would also like to request a mustached cody rhodes smiley


Thank you


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Blommen said:


> Been asking myself that all night. They'll probably attack Cena at the end of the show or something.


Where is the injustice in that? At this rate we are going to get a big cluterfuck of an ending with Sheamus coming down to attack Big Show. The Shield thinking of it as an injustice and attacking Sheamus, then Ziggler comes out to attack Cena whilst Team Hell No and Ryback run out.

:russo


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Australian said:


> seriously cant believe miz headlined a wrestlemania.just shows how the wwe has gone down hill


Funny how people forget how long he was irrelevant as a heel. He's doing great as a face so far.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh, and for anyone that didn't get it, Pink and stink is a slang for gay sex.
You know. To go along with his earlier gay joke


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Shazayum said:


> The Miz was great, suck it haters.


Thank you!

It was a fun segment, much better than Miz/Punk (where Punk was just too butthurt to make it work).


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

2 in the pink 1 in the stink = The Shocker. An absolute classic


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> I TUNED IN ALL NIGHT TO WATCH DANIEL BRYAN GOD DAMNIT...WHY IS THE WWE TROLLING ME?


He'll close the show in a segment with Kane, Ryback and The Shield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Osize10 said:


> I TUNED IN ALL NIGHT TO WATCH DANIEL BRYAN GOD DAMNIT...WHY IS THE WWE TROLLING ME?


He's having Brie Bella for dinner tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> Oh, and for anyone that didn't get it, Pink and stink is a slang for gay sex.
> You know. To go along with his earlier gay joke


Erm no it isn't..


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Cody's mustache was more over than anything on the show


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ZIGGY!!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A divas division of 8.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



jonoaries said:


> Yo, anyone made a gif from vince dancing earlier yet? If not one needs to be made.
> 
> 
> *I would also like to request a mustached cody rhodes smiley*
> ...


This


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I totally just fell asleep for an hour. Anything happen of note?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Where is the injustice in that? At this rate we are going to get a big cluterfuck of an ending with Sheamus coming down to attack Big Show. The Shield thinking of it as an injustice and attacking Sheamus, then Ziggler comes out to attack Cena whilst Team Hell No and Ryback run out.
> 
> :russo


I think they've already established the shield is being less than consistent with their definitions of injustice so it probably won't stop them from sending them down to the ring, sadly.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler ahh yeah


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat photoshop christmas hats on divas pic.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



David Banner said:


> Lmao just the way Sandow said "Thank you" was hilarious.


It was like..."THANK YOP"

Cody and Sandow were terrific in that segment. Two weeks in a row now that the heels have just slaughtered Miz on the mic. Hehehe Miz sits at home watching Youtube videos of himself main eventing WM27 when he used to be relevant. That shit has to sting.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

any chance we get a shocking ending to raw involving the shield to hype the ppv? maybe a new member etc


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



lunchbox001 said:


> Funny how people forget how long he was irrelevant as a heel. He's doing great as a face so far.


*If by, "great" you mean, "terrible" then yeah I agree. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

3 times for Ziggler? I hate when they have wrestlers come out 3 times.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

another ziggler match?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler on commentary. Nice.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Zig zag again


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Sandow and Rhodes are gold, and even though her current role of weird and stupid storyline after storyline seems to have no end, I'm still happy to a certain extent that the WWE is at least practicing some form of continuity in the AJ character by having her overdo it on the affection yet again. I count that as a positive..


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

did i travel back in time? or ziggler is on my screen again?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler to tease another cash-in.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I totally just fell asleep for an hour. Anything happen of note?


Not much really


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> I always forget how good Cody is on the mic.


I feel like that was sarcastic.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Come on Shield :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I totally just fell asleep for an hour. Anything happen of note?


Cody Rhodes has a porn stache and it fits like a glove.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph on commentary... interesting

was that girl crying?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Geez, I could not for the life of envision that Miz would be THIS bad after a face turn.
> 
> He's BAD.


The Miz should never be a face. He's terrible and is going to have to turn back heel sooner rather than later.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

MizTV is awesome and here's why. Since Miz is a face, he is now interviewing heels, who rarely get to showcase their talent on the mic. Miz is holding his own and also making the heels look good and get heat. I think he's doing his job perfectly...Except for a couple of lame jokes, but give it time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LMAO THAT GIRL!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I just love coming on here and seeing that a lot of people actually still absolutely hate what I enjoyed. If you ask me that promo was good all around. Who gives a shit if cole alread said a pacq joke? Miz made it work. He was doing good that whole promo

Back to the show WAS A GIRL JUST CRYING BECAUSE CENA ENTERED?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That little white girl cried at Cena coming out:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao dat girl crying


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Lol that fucking girl crying over Cena.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena sucks so much he makes kids cry. :lmao:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



PowerandGlory said:


> any chance we get a shocking ending to raw involving the shield to hype the ppv? maybe a new member etc


when you count Brad Maddux, that'll make 5 if so.

Yes, It's obvious Maddux is a member.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How does Cena not roll his ankles in those shoes while he's in a match? I don't get it.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ziggler to cash in?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Little girl crying about the upcoming 5 moves of doom.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler on commentary to make Cena vs Big Show match number #403 actually interesting. Good move.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What are the odds that the Shield are going to run a train on AJ to close out the show? That will make Cena pay attention to her.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



blur said:


> :lmao dat girl crying


:lmao I see her being held in the same esteem as that Miz girl.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

INJUSTICE TIME. PLEASE. I BEG YOU.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

OMG they turning Cody face aint they.....?
I know they gonna do it!!! Aww damn


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



> Come on Shield :mark:


:mark:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



sonicslash said:


> MizTV is awesome and here's why. Since Miz is a face, he is now interviewing heels, who rarely get to showcase their talent on the mic. Miz is holding his own and also making the heels look good and get heat. I think he's doing his job perfectly...Except for a couple of lame jokes, but give it time.


The concept works, Miz in the role doesn't. He's not a strong enough face presence to let the heels shine (especially since he's a natural heel himself). Someone like Jericho or Christian could pull it off much better.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The big slob vs JEEEEOOOOOOON SHEEEEEEEENAAAAAAA


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao at that girl crying


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

IT'S THE BIG SLOW!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Cena making more girls cry than the Beatles. *


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I bwush yo mouf like Co gate!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Where was Orton tonight?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Shield beat both up and Ziggler cashes in would be crazy


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Someone needs to gif that girl asap.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> What are the odds that the Shield are going to run a train on AJ to close out the show? That will make Cena pay attention to her.













JUSTICE!!!


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Miz gives me a headache, by far the worst segment of the night (yes including divas).


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler about to cash in after this match


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Dolph on commentary... interesting
> 
> was that girl crying?


Ziggler stole her girlfriend and converted her to a Bisexual.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TheAverageGuy said:


> I just love coming on here and seeing that a lot of people actually still absolutely hate what I enjoyed. If you ask me that promo was good all around. Who gives a shit if cole alread said a pacq joke? Miz made it work. He was doing good that whole promo
> 
> Back to the show WAS A GIRL JUST CRYING BECAUSE CENA ENTERED?


Yep, not sure what these IWC'ers are watching. Miz/Sandow have good chemistry in their back and forth.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Worst Rivalry of the year.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Nostalgia said:


> Ziggler on commentary to make Cena vs Big Show match number #403 actually interesting. Good move.


i'm expecting the worst


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That girl was still crying from having to suffer through MizTV :vince3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How has Show not been down long enough? I could name 5


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I love the Big Gold Belt so much. It's ridiculously more impressive than the WWE title


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Time for the same spots again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I feel like that was sarcastic.


:lol No, not at all! I usually think about his character or in-ring work (or how much he can get it) first before I think about how good of a speaker he actually is. Especially compared to how he was when he first debuted as basically a WWE videogame CAW.

He doesn't get enough mic time, but he always makes the best use of the time he gets.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I want to see that little girl bawl her eyes out if Cena ever turns heel!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Inb4 The Shield attacks Cena but gets buried


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I thinking they are building up to the point where Cena verbally destroys AJ like he did with Eve.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> What are the odds that the Shield are going to run a train on AJ to close out the show? That will make Cena pay attention to her.


= RATINGZ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Have we seen this match before? I don't know. It seems SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fresh and unique!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

unk2
Colt cabana chants


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

stop it with the let's go cena, cena sucks.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

AJ comes out anyway! :russo


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao @ Show acknowledging Cena sucks chant


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> What are the odds that the Shield are going to run a train on AJ to close out the show? That will make Cena pay attention to her.


#AJALL


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Which has the greater odds of actually occurring? This match ending in a clean finish or Sarah Palin publicly announcing her abortion on national television because she's carrying President Obama's baby?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Daniel Bryan makes a match against Big Show feel like 4 stars compared to this giant manhug of a match


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well gee, look at those tables, ladders, and chairs conveniently set up at ringside. I wonder if they'll be used.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

boring


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> I love the Big Gold Belt so much. It's ridiculously more impressive than the WWE title


Because it looks like an actual legitimate title and not a spinning toy.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

why are there colt cabana chants?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cut the bullshit, Ziggler. Name one time this year he's beat someone with a sleeper. Oh brother...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WASTELAND


----------



## RichardRude (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Is Big Show wearing the boots that Saddam Hussein gave to Sgt. Slaughter?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

in b4 "OH MY GODD, CENA HAS HIM UP!!!!!!!!"


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

did big show just do a dick slip :O


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This match started a bit early for a main event. Either they're planning to let these two have a 20 minute classic, or something is happening to end the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I always love how Cena fails to lift up super heavyweights early in the match when he's fresh yet at the end when he's wore out and tired he can do it.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mister Hands said:


> WASTELAND


The Hobbit :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Still not over that girl crying over Cena coming out.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



NikkiSixx said:


> #AJALL


I'd be more interested if Sandow and Rhodes were involved.

#AJPINK&STINK


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



DwayneAustin said:


> :StephenA Inb4 Lawler goes crazy that Cena can lift Show


Incoming :vince2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



PowerandGlory said:


> any chance we get a shocking ending to raw involving the shield to hype the ppv? maybe a new member etc


when you count Brad Maddux, that'll make 5 if so.

Yes, It's obvious Maddux is a member.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WHERE'S THE FUCKING SHIELD?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



David Banner said:


> I always love how Cena fails to lift up heavyweights early in the match when he's fresh yet at the end when he's wore out and tired he can do it.


WHAT AN INCREDIBLE FEAT BY CENA!!! 

Remember, he's NEVER lifted a super heavyweight before :vince2


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> in b4 "OH MY GODD, CENA HAS HIM UP!!!!!!!!"


Exactly. How many times are we supposed to be surprised by this?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> This match started a bit early for a main event. Either they're planning to let these two have a 20 minute classic, or something is happening to end the show.


Seems like right now it's 19 minutes of Cena trying to climb the Big Show, then an AA, pin, then Ziggler walks in the ring and eats a brogue kick


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I thinking they are building up to the point where Cena verbally destroys AJ like he did with Eve.


Cena did that because Eve just turned heel, AJ's a face ...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



ToxieDogg said:


> I'd be more interested if Sandow and Rhodes were involved.
> 
> #AJPINK&STINK


Now we're getting somewhere!
...somewhere..
Sleeeeazzzy. 

Throw in TNA's Joey Ryan for good measure!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Didn't see that crying girl! 
Is it gif worthy? :mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



WallofShame said:


> 2 in the pink 1 in the stink = The Shocker. An absolute classic


Mae Young?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



nikola123 said:


> did big show just do a dick slip :O


*Big Show can't slip his dick anywhere.*


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Have they forgotten that Ryback, Kane, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns are supposed to be the main event of a PPV this Sunday?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I hope the G.O.A.T Brad Maddox returns for one last segment


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Eulonzo said:


> Cena did that because Eve just turned heel, AJ's a face ...



eminem sucks


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Incoming...:cole1 : We've never seen Cena do that before!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Headliner said:


> Still not over that girl crying over Cena coming out.


Quite possibly the best facepalm gif ever. STEVE HARVEY! Makes me want to watch Kings of Comedy again.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Great to here that Clot Cabana is backstage tonight.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



x78 said:


> Have they forgotten that Ryback, Kane, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns are supposed to be the main event of a PPV this Sunday?


Actually if I'm being honest, I think everyone has forgotten that.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

SAVE US GOAT


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

The STRENGTH of Jawn Seenah!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Whoa!....Where did Cena learn the move dropkick?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ziggler saying good things on cena.. what a bad guy


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Osize10 said:


> SAVE US GOAT


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



blur said:


> eminem sucks


:troll


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Looks like Raw has been pretty good. Havent seen much complaining on here tonight.

Have they even mentioned the Shield and their match. I fucking hate Big Shows spear.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

@ColtCabana: don't miss raw tonight


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

People wonder why Big Show isn't perceived as some colossus because he fuckin works like the complete opposite of one.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Looks like Raw has been pretty good. Havent seen much complaining on here tonight.
> 
> Have they even mentioned the Shield and their match. I fucking hate Big Shows spear.


Cole said it would be the main event then it was never mentioned again.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> @ColtCabana: don't miss raw tonight


4th member of the Shield


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Zigs said INJUSTICE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Dinobot said:


> Whoa!....Where did Cena learn the move dropkick?


He leveled up.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Big Show is so terrible, he's terribly terrible. Slobbery bastid


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Colt Cabana member in The Sheild, called it first 

EDIT:


Mikecala98 said:


> 4th member of the Shield


damn u beat me to it


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> @ColtCabana: don't miss raw tonight


Scotty Goldman returns?!?!?!?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Someone please end this match.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



LKRocks said:


> @ColtCabana: don't miss raw tonight


... no fucking way..


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

No way Cena can come back after this beating so far.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler saying "injustice".. coïncidence?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

If this goes to a fucking overrun...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Why the hell does Big Show look like he's hurting more from the Bear Hug than John Cena?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Bryan better be in bed with Brie right now...only explanation for this travesty


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



HHHGame78 said:


> Zigs said INJUSTICE!


:mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well the Brawler did say Cabana was backstage and the crowd seem to know the rumours as there have been chants all night.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler brought up ''injustice'' on commentary. Hoping The Shield interfere and destroy Cena.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cena doesn't know how to take a bump or some shit anymore. Always lands on his ass so awkwardly


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler-"both guys are great athletes, I'd love to get in the ring with John Cena no matter what his condition."

This is the HEEL folks...Dolph, you're so far above this company.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



checkcola said:


> Why the hell does Big Show look like he's hurting more from the Bear Hug than John Cena?


Indigestion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh no, is Cena going to make a come back?!?! I'm not sure!!! /sarcasm


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

O SHIT COLT CABANA DEBUT


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



BHfeva said:


> Colt Cabana member in The Sheild, called it first
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> damn u beat me to it


that quote isn't on his twitter anymore


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



That's irrelevant said:


> Great to here that Clot Cabana is backstage tonight.


Punk is on crutches. Someone had to carry his bags.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:cole1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> Indigestion.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Osize10 said:


> Bryan better be in bed with Brie right now...only explanation for this travesty


That's probably why this show has had more positives overall than a normal Raw-no Bryan clogging it up with shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Eulonzo said:


> Cena did that because Eve just turned heel, AJ's a face ...


Even so, AJ is going to irritate Cena with her antics.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

yeah, sick of both cena and the Big slow.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dolph putting Cena over on commentary is strange to hear.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Alot of face talk
Zigs face turn?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Short outs. 
Short shorts. 
Short cuts out. 

Jeebus Cole. Your mouth just farted on National Live TV


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Don't let me wait that long!!! COME ON!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Amber B said:


> Punk is on crutches. Someone had to carry his bags.


:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler putting over the competitors in the match -- even his opponent! What a concept!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That's a finisher. I'm sorry. If you don't plan on ending the match with a move like that, then don't even use it. Not on a fuckin Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Big show climbs on top rope > does shooting star press > mind = blown


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How many times are we going to hear Ziggler praise Cena's determination?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"Nobody in Cleveland wins."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Big Show always lands on his fucking side when he misses that vader bomb, fucking pussy.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> That's probably why this show has had more positives overall than a normal Raw-no Bryan clogging it up with shit.


fpalm


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Mikecala98 said:


> that quote isn't on his twitter anymore


I didn't know about the quote, was just listening to Colt Cabana chants by the crowd.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Borias said:


> Dolph putting Cena over on commentary is strange to hear.


Dolph doesn't sound very heelish.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

"I'm hoping the Browns go to the Superbowl."
:ti


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> That's probably why this show has had more positives overall than a normal Raw-no Bryan clogging it up with shit.


This show...positives?

What????


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

John Cena kicks out of everything.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



KO Bossy said:


> That's probably why this show has had more positives overall than a normal Raw-no Bryan clogging it up with shit.


You spelled gold wrong.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

People started asking about it and the tweet vanished. Spoilers maybe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What a surprise


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

5 Knuckle Shuffle looks faker and faker everytime I see it


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Wow. I'm so happy The Score moved Raw to 8:15 PM instead of the regular 9.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ziggler :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can't wait for Wrestling Jesus to rant on this abomination of a show.


This makes WCW's end look like the attitude era.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

How many fucking times do we have to see the same spots over and over again?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What a surprise people


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Thank fuck


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cena STILL doesn't know how to land a five knuckle shuffle and make it look like it hit.

SHIELD IN THE HOUSE


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The Shield!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cena just made Vince's night.

:vince


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Its de shield


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Nostalgia said:


> Ziggler brought up ''injustice'' on commentary. Hoping The Shield interfere and destroy Cena.


(Y) About time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Fucking splooge.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



un_pretti_er said:


> fpalm


Facepalm me all you want, Bryan is one of the WORST things in this fucking company.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

there attacking cena lol thier gonna get buried nxt month


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

SHIELD TIME

WHERE'S COLT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Rumors that The Shield would be there? 

Haven't they been there every shoe since they debuted?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:mark: The Shield


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I love the headbutts that Reigns does. Homage to the Samoan roots


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ZIGGLER IS THE FOURTH MAN BY GAWD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I WANT A LADDER


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I can't @ that one guy coming in late. What type of tomfoolery? :lmao


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat Hell No :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

*Ambrose please don't choke that motherfucker with a tie whatever you do!*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Team Hell No with the biggest pop of the night, reduced to the same exact role they've had the past three weeks.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Daniel Bryan and Ambrose going at it. I'm overjoyed.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kane you have two hands!!!

You have two hands Kane!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

BOOOOO

WHY SHEAMUS AND NOT RYBACK


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL they put Rybacks sidetron on early


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Yep Cena's winning on sunday


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

lmfao @ the table breaking when show just sat on it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:russo


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Oh good, Ryberg... fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

BAI GAWD KING IT'S BREAKING DOWN IN JERSEY


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

DAT POP


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

RYYYYYYYYYYBACK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I can't @ that one guy coming in late. What type of tomfoolery? :lmao


Guess he was taking a shit then looked at his watch "Oh shit its time!" *pulls up pants and runs to the arena*.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ryback certainly takes his precious little time :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FUCKING RYBACK SO HYPE :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Kane :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Pretty good shot with that ladder by Ryback


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

HERE COMES RYBACK!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm starting to get the feeling that the Shield only exists to put Ryback over.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



jonoaries said:


> Kane you have two hands!!!
> 
> You have two hands Kane!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

IT'S A PIER SIX BRAWL


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

yep, thank you wwe, thank you for squashing your future talent with that piece of crap talentless hack


----------



## AliMMA83 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This reminds me so much of the good ol' days.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Well at least we got one cool thing with Ryback throwing the Ladder at all three Shield members.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Look out for what?!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Reigns going toe to toe with Ryback :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

CHAOTIC ENDING


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

da fuq? Raw ends 2 mins early?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This is a very 90s retro ending.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL did Ryback seriously knock them all out with one ladder???


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

REALLY? A FUCKING AD?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That was so close to being a fun ending, ruined by the worst commentary.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

WTF. REALLY.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOOK OUT


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Embrace the fuckery


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Badass ending


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

THEY CAN'T JUST CUT OFF LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

This show....THIS SHOW! I can't even....I just can't even


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Where is the injustice in that? At this rate we are going to get a big cluterfuck of an ending with Sheamus coming down to attack Big Show. The Shield thinking of it as an injustice and attacking Sheamus, then Ziggler comes out to attack Cena whilst Team Hell No and Ryback run out.
> 
> :russo


:busta


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOL what a stupid time for a ad


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

:lmao this is what tables ladders and chairs are about when noone is using them really just s big brawl. Then him screaming Lookout. Cole is funny


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Look out! LOOK OUUUUT!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

What an epic end.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Awee.. fuck you Cabana for tricking me


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Ah I miss the old brawl endings. Shame they were as paired up as they were tho.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

and at the end of the day the only one who looks like a loser is dolph


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Botch by Ambrose. Bah gawd he sucks.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Shit ending. I wanted someone standing tall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That felt like an Attitude Era-like ending


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Really... Ambrose has IT. People might have ridiculed those of us impatient before him, but he just has something there that screams "special". And it isn't just the look... it's the mic skills, the little body language movements he does... I really hope he gets his due.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Royal Rumble this Sunday on pay-per-view!!!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Holy SMOKES Ryback's pop was nuts.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Strange that Raw underran.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It's not an ad you dumbfucks :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Much better sell of the ppv than their recent go home endings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Excited for the Royal Rumble......


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

that was the ending or there's still 15 minutes?


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That was the worst table bump I've ever seen.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ah there's Ryback..Vince must have finished with him for tonight


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Jotunheim said:


> yep, thank you wwe, thank you for squashing your future talent with that piece of crap talentless hack


... Ryback is ALSO future talent. If anything this put all of them over, Ryback, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Bryan, Ziggler & Sheamus.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



123bigdave said:


> Botch by Ambrose. Bah gawd he sucks.


What was the botch?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

It was decent for a clusterfuck of a brawl.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Cole is awful. "This is what tables, ladders and chairs is all about" 

No one used any of those elements, apart from Ryback briefly with a ladder. 

And what are we 'LOOKING OUT' for!?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

ugh. finally something truly exciting in the show and they cut it short.

THAT is the injustice! three hours of fuckery, and three minutes of awesomeness cut short.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

I'm still laughing at Coles "LOOK OUT"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Cool ending.

Other than that, that may have been the most uneventful RAW I've seen in ever months weeks. This was the go home show to a PPV.

The go home show. To a PPV. And it was 99% filler. Relatively dull filler, too. Incredible. 

I usually find some highlights of the show and hell, even last week's was decent. But aside from that fun little ending and a decent Kofi/Cesaro match I don't think anything happened.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!

LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion*

Dat Ambrose beating Cena down and scream in his fucking face.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion*



Takertheman said:


> Strange that Raw underran.


Think about all those people that didn't get entrances tonight.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

That blair witch project video by The Shield was epic as shit though.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm still laughing at Coles "LOOK OUT"


Same, I think that was the most hilarious ending to a show I've ever seen.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> :lmao this is what tables ladders and chairs are about when noone is using them really just s big brawl. Then him screaming Lookout. Cole is funny


Yep. This was one of those endings that NEEDED JR shouting at the top of his lungs IT'S BREAKING DOWN IN JERSEY or BYGAWD THIS IS A PIER SIX BRAWL. 

Cole is awful at selling big moments.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Can someone make a Cole meme. :lmao still laughing at that ending. He acts like Ryback was tossing shit left and right


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Good chaotic end to RAW. I'm actually somewhat excited for TLC now. Decent show overall.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Great raw imo. Developed a lot of fueds. Every one iirc that is gonna be at TLC was developed a little bit tonight. Poeple need to relax. it was a great raw and the first great raw in...a long time.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

LOOKOUT GUYS.

THE SHOW ENDED!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Pretty good for a go home show. When Cole was shouting 'lookout!' I was waiting for someone to go through a table or something


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Dat Ryback pop was crazy. Looking forward to TLC.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

Do Shield/Ziggler/Show vs Kane/Bryan/Fella/Cena/RYBACK on Smackdown. Nobody cares about the stip between Fella and Show.

(Actually that probably wouldn't be a good idea because Shield shouldn't wrestle until the PPV. Do it on the following Raw.)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion*



Clique said:


> Cole is awful at selling big moments.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

WallofShame said:


> That blair witch project video by The Shield was epic as shit though.


If "epic" means: "embarrassing due to too much gayness" then yes, yes it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryback didn't fucking DESTROY enough. God he's so hype I LOVE IT

Highlights of tonight

Usos getting good offense and eliminating PTP/Colons
Cody Rhodes mustache
Damien Sandow/Miz. Especially Miz
Antonio Cesaro match
AJ going fuck crazy
GOAT Brad Maddox
Vince walking in on Vickies 3 way
Ziggles being shown off tonight. Show the world kid
Punk/Rock hyping begins
RYBACK FUCKING RYBACK :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

For all this... I just have a sinking feeling Sheamus will win. Ziggler will lose with a chance Cena is holding the WHC at the end of the night. Rhodes and Sandow job to Mysterio/Sin Cara. Then of course... the shield losing to Ryback.

I'd love to be wrong and Sheamus gets beaten... Ziggler cashes in then beats Cena for a much needed push. Rhodes and Sandow to win... and of course, Brock to be the sword and destroy Ryback. He should not have been pushed this fast. He just doesn't belong in the ME level.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WallofShame said:


> That blair witch project video by The Shield was shit though.


Fixed.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Holy shit, is Cole still employed? He is the fucking worst.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

good thing I only watched the last 5 minutes of the show. Seems like its only good part judging by the results. Nice to see the show end even steven. Except that fool Ziggler

Oh Noes The Shield attacked Cena they going to get buried soon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Ryback didn't fucking DESTROY enough. God he's so hype I LOVE IT
> 
> Highlights of tonight
> 
> ...


Oh? You like autofellatio as well?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That ending was awesome. We need more brawls like this. I enjoyed some of this RAW.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Ryback didn't fucking DESTROY enough. God he's so hype I LOVE IT
> 
> Highlights of tonight
> 
> ...


Ryback Fucking Ryback you say... :vince


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> For all this... I just have a sinking feeling Sheamus will win. Ziggler will lose with a chance Cena is holding the WHC at the end of the night. Rhodes and Sandow job to Mysterio/Sin Cara. Then of course... the shield losing to Ryback.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong and Sheamus gets beaten... Ziggler cashes in then beats Cena for a much needed push. Rhodes and Sandow to win... and of course, Brock to be the sword and destroy Ryback. He should not have been pushed this fast. He just doesn't belong in the ME level.


So you think the faces are going to win every single match?


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*

A couple of things...first, what is with Cody and that porn star mustache? It's pretty cool though lol. Second, I'm beginning to like Ziggler a bit (especially Cesaro, he can really work). Third, Raw has me looking forward to TLC. It wasn't great, but it wasn't too bad. Then again, I didn't watch every minute of the show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> TheMarkHenry ‏@TheMarkHenry
> What up?Yeah it's me still alive,I'm pushing to come back but that don't mean it will happen.Shield is pissing me off.Ass kicking is my job.


-


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

We need 2 hour RAW, it would be much better if it was 2 hours..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Loved the ending, loved the 4 way tag team match. Wasn't really feeling anything else but am waiting patiently for Vickie to be fired. Why have her as GM if Vince has to constantly show up to book matches or overturn her decisions?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> So you think the faces are going to win every single match?


This is the WWE... I expect the worse now. That way when it's routinely delivered I'm not as dismayed at the idiocy.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Terrible show overall but cool ending.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That Miz Tv segment was to kill time lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The camera man was on speed or something.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> That Miz Tv segment was to kill time lol


They could have cut that Miz TV crap that nobody cares about and actually had the brawl last longer.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol i cant imagine how fucking shit raw would be if cena were to get injured right now... raw needs to go back to 2 hours no one wants to watch a bunch of jobbers for 3 fucking hours


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

A few thoughts from tonight's Raw...

The disgusting booking of Barrett continues, why am I still surprised by this shit?

I was a bit disappointed Punk didn't go all out with a wheelchair, Bret Hart circa 97 style. Good promo nonetheless though.

Ziggler looked very good on both the mic and commentary, hoping for a huge career making victory for him this Sunday.

Not sure how I feel about Sandow being a tag team guy again, I was really enjoying his search for an apprentice. 

Cody Rhodes' mic work is better than I remembered. #KeepTheMustache

Miz is still the worst babyface in the world.

Antonio Cesaro is really impressing me, how he so easily caught a 200 plus lb man in mid air was unbelievable. He appears to be one of the very select few they're booking correctly. An early favourite for Money in the Bank?

I didn't like how *RYBACK*, Hell No & The Shield weren't on the show AT ALL until the very end, aren't these guys supposed to be main eventing the next PPV?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Miz is the fucking WORST.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I didn't like how *RYBACK*, Hell No & The Shield weren't on the show AT ALL until the very end, aren't these guys supposed to be main eventing the next PPV?


It was a good thing. That way they are fresh to the crowd. In turn they get bigger reactions. Plus coming out at the end is the main-event.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The ladder spot was cool. I enjoyed some of the wrestling. AJ is going down her usual path again. Miz TV was good. Cody may be onto something with the facial hair. Little things can build heat, sometimes. 

Cole, yes, was the weakest part of the show. Big Show was really bad wrestling Cena. He just looks old and tired.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I didn't like how *RYBACK*, Hell No & The Shield weren't on the show AT ALL until the very end, aren't these guys supposed to be main eventing the next PPV?


The point is to get the crowd expecting Ryback but saving him for the very end. It seems to be working because the house almost came down. He's also wrestling on Main Event and is main evening the PPV so it makes sense to not have him wrestle 3 tv shows in one week.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JY57 said:


> TheMarkHenry ‏@TheMarkHenry
> What up?Yeah it's me still alive,I'm pushing to come back but that don't mean it will happen.Shield is pissing me off.Ass kicking is my job.
> 
> -


Mark to come back and squash everyone? :mark:

Cody's mustache really fits the team. He properly looks like a politician.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Decent RAW. Highlights were Rhodes,Sandow and the ending IMO. I'm not even sure who is gonna win on Sunday between The Shield n Hell No/Ryback.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think we should refer to them from now on as simply Team Hell NoBack


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I think we should refer to them from now on as simply Team Hell NoBack


I preferred Team RyNo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Mark to come back and squash everyone? :mark:
> 
> Cody's mustache really fits the team. He properly looks like a politician.


Someone please reopen the Hall of Pain


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I preferred Team RyNo


GORE!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Antonio Cesaro is really impressing me, how he so easily caught a 200 plus lb man in mid air was unbelievable. He appears to be one of the very select few they're booking correctly. An early favourite for Money in the Bank?


Eurgh, I hope not. As a huge fan of his, I truly hope not. Nothing signifies a long string of cackhanded booking like that goddamn briefcase. I'd hope they just let him keep doing what he's doing until he runs out of midcarders to deadlift to his level, then bam, world title feud with Bryan.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If we can fire a guy for making a 10-year old rape joke, can we fire a guy for comparing your wrestlers to a finger in the butthole?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy shit at Antonio's ring work and that end spot in the match, DAMN. Sheamus always intense and good segment by Miz and the Rhode Scholars. Missed a good portion of the show that I am gonna catch up on a little later.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Raw is simply horrible right now...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Raw is simply horrible right now...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> If we can fire a guy for making a *10-year old rape joke*, can we fire a guy for comparing your wrestlers to a finger in the butthole?


Holy crap, the somewhat awkward phrasing made that sound like something much worse than it actually is.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


>


And millions of people are doing just that... hopefully the WWE gets the damn message.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dolph opening the show was pretty awesome. Are people still saying that he can't talk and his promos sound forced? Alright, whatever. Just don't see the point in Sheamus coming out and pushing him off the ladder.

Stealing cars and attacking people unprovoked. Be a star.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> And millions of people are doing just that... hopefully the WWE gets the damn message.


Well hopefully the people who do won't come into this thread and start bitching about it. 



Mister Hands said:


> Holy crap, the somewhat awkward phrasing made that sound like something much worse than it actually is.


Haha reading it again, it does sound a tad wrong!


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

That was some of the worst camera work I've ever seen. So much zooming in and out, quick cuts, shaking. It made me sick. Ruined what could have been a great segment. WWE should use the hard camera more, it's a powerful tool.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


>


tonight was the first night i've done so. family guy was pretty funny tonight.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> That was some of the worst camera work I've ever seen. So much zooming in and out, quick cuts, shaking. It made me sick. Ruined what could have been a great segment. WWE should use the hard camera more, it's a powerful tool.


They did that on purpose to create a "chaotic feel" to the brawl. I agree they did over do it a tad too much. They could have cut back some.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Highlights:

The first 3 minutes that had the Ziggler promo
Ziggler's work against Sheamus
Claudio being a beast and putting on another awesome match
Sandow and Cody's mic work on Miz TV
Punk and Heyman's promo
Very limited Daniel Bryan presence


Lowlights:

The rest of the show


So that was...what, 25 minutes I enjoyed this week? Better than the usual 5 minutes, but this show is in serious trouble. Aside from Ziggler's growing as a character, and Cesaro/Sandow/Cody continuing to work their way up the roster, everything seems so fucking stale right now. The Shield are pretty cool, but its been the same thing for weeks now. Its alright, but doesn't feel like it has the impact they're expecting. Its not monumental or must see, just "pretty good". Sheamus, Miz, Cena and fuck, especially AJ are so terrible right now. Big Show is in this perpetual lull, but I at least am finding him tolerable (his promo was really subpar tonight, though). Vince and Vickie have awful chemistry together. It felt like such a "same old shit" show-we got so many matches we've seen a million times (Ziggler/Sheamus, Show/Cena), and then the fuckery with Brad Maddox in the atrocious AJ vs Vickie match AT THE 10PM QUARTER. This show is so empty right now. The days of the can't miss Raw are long gone.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I enjoyed Raw tonight and enjoyed the ending even more. The fact that they were all saved for the ending made the reaction bigger and it paid off as Ryback got a huge pop. I've been against Ryback and saying how the "Feed Me More" stuff is piped in a lot, but that crowd legit jumped and popped for Ryback. 

The Shield continues to get booked strong and wanting to fight Ryback, not making them look like cowards by running off. THAT is how you book believable heels. The entire ending was just great fun. All out chaos with a hot crowd. Loved it.

Other parts of Raw:
- Dolph Ziggler continues to shine, opening the show with a good promo and putting on a great TV match with Sheamus.
- Antonio Cesaro continues to shine. His strength is unreal.
- The four way elimination tag team match was nice, and the crowd was great for it.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Clique said:


> They did that on purpose to create a "chaotic feel" to the brawl. I agree they did over do it a tad too much. They could have cut back some.


Guess it just wasn't my taste. Took me out of what was going on.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Well hopefully the people who do won't come into this thread and start bitching about it.


You aren't understanding this. People such as myself don't bitch for the sake of bitching-I personally WANT the product to get better. The attitude of "well if you don't like it, don't watch, if you do, don't complain." How is the product going to get better if the fans just swallow the bullshit they spoon feed us?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*What Happened After The Show*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1210/558647/mark-henry/



> - Thanks to WrestlingINC.com reader @sethgutt for sending this in: After RAW went off the air, the babyfaces gained control and cleared the ring, leaving Dolph Ziggler. Ryback nailed Ziggler with Shell-Shocked, and Sheamus followed up with a Brogue kick. Daniel Bryan hit a flying headbutt, Kane hit the chokeslam and John Cena finally nailed Ziggler with the AA to end the show. There was no post-show dark match.


:lmao @ Ziggler


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Highlight of the show besides Cesaro was the Shield promo they re-aired. Ambrose is a fucking god.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: What Happened After The Show*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1210/558647/mark-henry/
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao @ Ziggler


Good choice have Ziggler take the finishers. He makes guys look so good. Hats off to him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: What Happened After The Show*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1210/558647/mark-henry/
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao @ Ziggler


LOL wow...will be quite sad if he gets buried at TLC.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Massive Last Minute Re-Writes At Tonight's RAW*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1210/558644/wwe-raw/



> There were massive last minute re-writes of tonight's episode of RAW by Vince McMahon. According to a source, Vince kept going back and changing his mind during the show. While there are those who believe that the changes are due to him striving for perfection, the end result was a big mess that has splintered the direction of a few storylines. The ratings from last week are likely the motivation for Vince creating chaos over the script revisions.They came in today on draft 2. The last draft that went out was number 9. After that draft, they just stopped counting as the show was live.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler is such a punching bag. He pretty much has to win at TLC.

Vince doing many drafts isn't new. He always panic like that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Clique said:


> They did that on purpose to create a "chaotic feel" to the brawl. I agree they did over do it a tad too much. They could have cut back some.


What took me out of it was the realization that except for Ziggler (who was promptly waylaid and turned into a chump by Sheamus AGAIN), I have zero emotional investment in any of these feuds or characters. Thus, I don't care about any of them, what they're doing or why they're fighting. It was just random, meaningless shit happening without purpose.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler is such a punching bag. He pretty much has to win at TLC.


Booking101 is on his side, so hopefully.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> And millions of people are doing just that... hopefully the WWE gets the damn message.


This. I just want to watch a good pro wrestling program, and right now, Raw is not that. And I don't think it's the 3 hour episodes, I think it's jus that WWE is doing a terrible job with what they've got.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> This. I just want to watch a good pro wrestling program, and right now, Raw is not that. And I don't think it's the 3 hour episodes, I think it's jus that WWE is doing a terrible job with what they've got.


Or what they got are doing a terrible job with their tv time. Raw won't ever get better until the next guy after Cena takes center stage. Scary thought, when you consider that guy probably isn't even on the roster.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Massive Last Minute Re-Writes At Tonight's RAW*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1210/558644/wwe-raw/
> 
> 
> 
> > There were massive last minute re-writes of tonight's episode of RAW by *Vince McMahon*. According to a source, Vince kept going back and changing his mind during the show. While there are those who believe that the changes are due to him striving for perfection, the end result was a big mess that has splintered the direction of a few storylines. The ratings from last week are likely the motivation for Vince creating chaos over the script revisions.They came in today on draft 2. The last draft that went out was number *9. After that draft, they just stopped counting as the show was live*.


Stupid old man needs to be put into one of these


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

> There were massive last minute re-writes of tonight's episode of RAW by Vince McMahon. According to a source, Vince kept going back and changing his mind during the show. While there are those who believe that the changes are due to him striving for perfection, the end result was a big mess that has splintered the direction of a few storylines. The ratings from last week are likely the motivation for Vince creating chaos over the script revisions.They came in today on draft 2. The last draft that went out was number 9. After that draft, they just stopped counting as the show was live.


Not like it showed at all...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Massive Last Minute Re-Writes At Tonight's RAW*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1210/558644/wwe-raw/


I've felt Raw has been that way for months... there is no sense of planning to anything.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The ending to the show wasn't that bad IMO. I think they should do more chaos scenes like that, but I wanted to see Ryback wreck more.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

dolph ziggler is a fucking god...that is all 

oh, and he better win that ladder match at tlc or im going to be really pissed . it's his time now ! #nextworldchamp #showoff


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Just came back from RAW. Was a decent show but I was disappointed to see Ziggler get destroyed at the end. Don't know how it came off on tv but crowd was great for everything but the Eve vs Fox and Cesaro vs Kingston matches.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is the first time in a while I didn't even watch one second of Raw, did anything noteworthy happen that is worth going back and watching on youtube or whatever, or am I right to be indifferent about missing it?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I was almost hoping that Dolph wouldve cashed in tonight, wouldve made Sunday very interesting...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

killacamt said:


> I was almost hoping that Dolph wouldve cashed in tonight, wouldve made Sunday very interesting...


Seemed like a possible setup. Shield attack Cena... then surprisingly put Show through a table; Ziggler cashes in (righting the injustice of Ziggler having to defend his MITB). However, I figured you'd need another RAW to explain the fallout before the ppv, thus, just lame fantasy booking. ho hum ho hum.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank goodness for PVR. Dont think I would have made it through 3 hours of that tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I missed almost all of Raw but that ending was worth it lol. Sucks how they barely advertised the 6 man tag match. Was awesome seeing Roman going toe to toe with Ryback showing he is the muscle of the Shield.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Anybody else notice that off screen high five that Alberto Del Rio did, that the camera just caught as he exited "his" BMW?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

stadw0n306 said:


> Decent RAW. Highlights were Rhodes,Sandow and the ending IMO. I'm not even sure who is gonna win on Sunday between The Shield n Hell No/Ryback.


there is no way in hell Ryback loses. I mean, fuck, I'd love to see him come crashing to earth, but It's not gunna happen.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fenice said:


> *Just came back from RAW. Was a decent show but I was disappointed to see Ziggler get destroyed at the end. Don't know how it came off on tv * but crowd was great for everything but the Eve vs Fox and Cesaro vs Kingston matches.


Didn't make it on TV, it ended with them all just brawling in the ring.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Didn't even watch. I've got the replay on in the background and I've heard nothing that would implore me to turn around.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So did anything happen noteworthy on raw?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> So did anything happen noteworthy on raw?


Rhodes has a mustache, and reins had a toe to toe war with ryback.

thats about it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> So did anything happen noteworthy on raw?


Watch the brawl at the end and if you haven't seen it yet The Shield's promo (it's in the OP of this thread). 

Kofi/Cesaro and Sheamus/Ziggler are alright TV matches. If you have a lot of free time catch those. Punk and Heyman did a little promo on stage but nothing special.

I missed the first hour but was told nothing happened.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> This is the first time in a while I didn't even watch one second of Raw, did anything noteworthy happen that is worth going back and watching on youtube or whatever, or am I right to be indifferent about missing it?


Excellent mic work from Sandow and Rhodes on MizTV this week and Cody Rhodes had a funny mustache.

Other than that, missable.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

The brawl, the energy in the arena, the energy by Cole and King, it all brought back memories of a time long since passed. This is what I remember as a kid in the late 90s and early 2000s. It reminds me of when the McMahon-Helmsley regime would be beating down their enemies only to have The Rock come running down the ramp and turn the tide. Or Austin coming down to destroy The Corporation.

Am I comparing Ryback to either one of them? No. But what happened tonight, The Shield, etc., gives me hope that the energy still exists.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

It was a nice change.

When reigns was going toe to toe with fucking ryback, it was nuts.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

Imagine if JR was there.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

I also enjoyed that ending. Was fantastic imo. Had that old school feel I used to know and love.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

I have to say RAW this week had a lot of moments that were actually funny. AJ going crazy and slapping Justin Roberts, Cody Rhodes mustache, Brad Maddox being such a douche and his awesome facials, and that segment with Vickie, Khali, and Horny.

The only geniunely good parts were the Punk/Heyman promo and the Miz TV segment. The wrestling was pointless as usual.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That's how you end a show. It was great.


----------



## iamnotanugget (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

If only the rest of the show was as great as the ending.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

It was nice to see, but WWE always try harder when they are in the big cities because they know the crowds will shit on what we normally see week by week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

The only thing missing tonight was a reason for me to give a shit.

The brawls that you refer to had engaging storylines built around them, as well as enigmatic, once in a lifetime characters and classic angles. That was a huge part of what was going on. 

Tonight was just...some regular guys duking it out (minus Ziggler, but he wasn't really involved). A giant mishmash of meaningless storylines with zero consequences and a crisscrossing of characters whom I have no emotional attachment to or personal interest in (again, minus Ziggler), redoing matches, angles and feuds we've seen about a thousand times before, to the point where any novelty has been stomped into the ground and shat on. In other words, the only thing that it had in common with the big McMahon-Helmsley/Rock or Austin/Corporation brawls that we all loved from Attitude was that there were guys in the ring fighting to close a show. All of the psychological factors-emotion, intensity, surprise-any sense of depth, anything engaging to make me feel connected to what was going on...all of which would be present during a brawl from Attitude...completely non-existent during a pathetic 2012 attempt at recreating one iota of that magic.

So yeah, the brawl wasn't terrible or anything, but there was nothing about it that made me invested. Hence, I didn't care about what was going on, and I didn't care about the segment.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Not an awful show. Couple of good matches make me a satisfied viewer. The Vickie shit needs to stop though, she has become intolerable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Things I liked about the show: 

- Good heel promos. Ziggler's at the beginning was great, despite being ruined by the appearance of Sheamus & Big Show. I wish they hadn't done that and just let Ziggler's words carry the opening and be done with that. Punk's was great as expected. Team Rhodes Scholars came across well on the stick too. The Shield gritty shaky cam vignette was MUCH better than their first attempt at a promo they did. Very creepy and unique in presentation. 

- The Four Way tag was simple, but effective and it is nice to finally have a sense of rankings & depth within the tag team division. I still feel like the division is missing that one crown jewel for the division to really center around like Beer Money was for TNA or Edge & Christian was for the early 2000s WWE or like The Kings of Wrestling became for ROH. Just throwing some examples out there. Actually, I would much prefer a Kings of Wrestling run than what they are currently doing with Cesaro. Physically he is great and they are booking him decently, but the character is weak sauce for me. 

- The closing was wild and crazy which was a nice break from the norm. They did something very cool with Ryback when he threw a Ladder to hit all three members of The Shield. That was a nice visual and the type of cool stuff WCW would do with Goldberg that worked. 

What I didn't like: 

- Vickie Guerrero/AJ/Cena shit continues to bug me, surprise surprise. When they called AJ Vs. Vickie "A Main Event" I rolled my eyes so far back I thought they might stick that way. 

- Sheamus and Big Show clogging up the works, especially in the opening segment. Also, the no contact claus in the contract seems pointless when it was signed just 9 days before the PPV. That isn't really enough time to do a whole lot with it. Steve Austin & Triple H did the same gimmick once, but they played it up for weeks, probably about a month. 

- The Cena/Show main event was the same damn match we've seen a million times. 

- And of course a lot of the same problems that I have been having with the 3 Hour Raws in general, IE, the constant recapping, having to listen to Cole & Lawler, and the show just feeling like it is dragging out too long.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

Cole and the cameraman ruined it for me.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

Its was great then turned into hilarious. Need to watch it again.

*just watched it again :lmao Lookout Lookout!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Terrible show. Needs less shit and more D Bry wrestling


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

No big deal to me.

Guess I'll sound annoying and like a whiner but the whole show sucked hard, as usual.

In my opinion.

Ending was the best part of the night, but not enough to make up a horror show.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

I really enjoyed the ending of RAW tonight, took me back to the Attitude era for a bit. I loved it as it was a nice change from the usual way they end RAW, or Smackdown, with one guy staring down the other guy, or Cena celebrating in the ring. 

They've got to end more RAWs like this.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

I don't understand what about this show resembles the attitude era, unless big show sitting on a table and then passing out is considered extreme?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Show sucked hard as usual.

I try and try and try to get into it but I just can't.

Other than the ending, I just hated it.

The Punk/Heyman segment was alright, but to be honest these fucking zombie ass crowds drain the life out of _me_. Segments like that don't have the steam or the heat they used to because of the horrific crowds.

And I have a feeling this is going to be a running joke now with AJ and her homestate of NJ. She has the weirdest shit happen to her each time they're in NJ. To the point where it seems like an intentional act by the writers now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

It was nothing special to me..Probably because the brawl was missing that one guy who when you hear their music you just feel the whole complexion of the brawl is gonna change ala Stone Cold or The Rock..

Honestly, it felt like the typical pre-Rumble brawls WWE normally does


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

Thank God they didn't show this burial.



> - Thanks to WrestlingINC.com reader @sethgutt for sending this in: After RAW went off the air, the babyfaces gained control and cleared the ring, leaving Dolph Ziggler. Ryback nailed Ziggler with Shell-Shocked, and Sheamus followed up with a Brogue kick. Daniel Bryan hit a flying headbutt, Kane hit the chokeslam and John Cena finally nailed Ziggler with the AA to end the show. There was no post-show dark match.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/1210/558647/mark-henry/#ixzz2Eivkjc8M


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

My man Zig-Zag-Zig-Allah deserves better..My god :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Best show this month.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

By the way WTF was with Cole and his random yelling?

God, JR is needed FUCKING NOW.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

This is how rock and cena should of ended up last raw before mania last year it sells it alot better


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*



Osize10 said:


> I don't understand what about this show resembles the attitude era, unless big show sitting on a table and then passing out is considered extreme?


After I saw that I thought why is going through those tables seen as damaging? Cant believed Show just passed out from that weak move.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ nothing new. even though some guys/girls win or have great times in their home state, there tons of others who get screwed & destroyed upon. Didn't watch the show (except last 5 minutes) but I knew they were going to screw AJ Lee again, once I saw they were in NJ. She probably get screwed on Sunday too in the pre-show since Brooklyn is right next door to New Jersey.

At least hey let Trish end her career on high note in her home town winning the Women's title. Happy for that


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

That is true.

:vince3 ejaculates screwing people over in their hometown.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*

LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!

Look out for what? Everyone was in the ring.

But yeah Ryback got crazy chants and a great pop at the end.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Ziggler-Sheamus match was amazing. Del Rio needs to stop doing the same routine of squashing either Ryder or Santino every other week.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

AJ losing to Vickie in her hometown - gotta love Vinny Mac. :vince

What were they chanting during the Miz TV segment?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

codys mustache


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Last Five Minutes of Raw Tonight*



StarzNBarz said:


> LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!
> 
> Look out for what? Everyone was in the ring.
> 
> But yeah Ryback got crazy chants and a great pop at the end.


"Fuck, there's like 10 seconds left and my shitty commentary hasn't done this segment justice at all... *LOOK OUT LOOK OUT LOOOK OUT!*"


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't understand why you people keep watching if you are only going to complain about it by the end of the night and talk about how shit the show is every week. I enjoyed last week and I enjoyed this week just as much, I think TLC will be a good PPV. I enjoy the product and will continue to watch it week in week out. Looking forward to the Ziggler vs Cena match and the Shield vs Hell No/Ryback match. Cesaro was awesome tonight I see big things for him. Anyways overall, good show enjoyed it can't wait for more Raw next week!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW "*LIKES*"
-Decent opener with Ziggler and Sheamus. Ziggler getting mic time is so cool to see. Their match was perhaps the match of the night. I saw an entertaining bout and Sheamus continues to be a workhorse on RAW. Didn't want to see Ziggler lose so glad it ended with a DQ.

-Happy to see Team Rhodes Scholars become the new Tag Team Title contenders in the Fatal 4 Way match. The match was decent as well. Cody has a new mustache. Stop the presses!

-Nice promo from Heyman and Punk. Nothing much new though.

-Good match between Antonio Cesaro and Kofi Kingston. These two work well together. I like the finish of the match too.

-Not sure what to make of Brad Maddox helping Vickie but at least it's consistent to see performers lose at their hometown. Glad Vince made that trend continue. I thought the Vickie/Hornswoggle/Khali/Vince segment was funny due to his "And this is supposed to be a family show" comment.

-Miz TV segment was not bad either. Everyone shined in this interview segment. Lol at the crowd for chanting "Cody's Mustache". That was the chant of the night.

"*DISLIKES*"
-Eve Torres and Alicia Fox. Already knew who was winning. 

-Alberto Del Rio and Zack Ryder. Already knew who was winning. Ryder's a jobber. We get it.

-The main event between Cena and Big Show was very slow-paced. My mind was drifting away. I liked how it ended though as I still don't understand who SHIELD is working for. 

The show was okay. Not the best way to get us excited for TLC. But it is what it is.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

This show would have come off pretty damn good if it was compressed into 2hrs... *sigh*


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Haven't been keeping up with the thread, how much rage was there over truth beating barret?

Also, Truth/Kofi to win at TLC and unite titles.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't mind the show this week. I got to fast forward this week so I watched what I wanted. Makes the show 20 times more bearable.
But this week it seriously wasn't bad like it has been. 
I just LOVE the fact that Dean F'n Ambrose is on my tv screen finally! 
And for him to be a main focal point to the show is what I expected but it feels amazing to see!

I loved that Miz TV segment! Rhodes and Sandow had me cracking up pretty hard. They work well together. 
I hated the mustache at first, but throughout the show it grew on me. :lmao:lmao 
It definitely fits him well while being part of Rhodes Scholars.

For some reason I like Brad Maddox. I do not know why.:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Is it me or the last 2 months of RAW sucked?
What the hell is happening to this show?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> I don't understand why you people keep watching if you are only going to complain about it by the end of the night and talk about how shit the show is every week. I enjoyed last week and I enjoyed this week just as much, I think TLC will be a good PPV. I enjoy the product and will continue to watch it week in week out. Looking forward to the Ziggler vs Cena match and the Shield vs Hell No/Ryback match. Cesaro was awesome tonight I see big things for him. Anyways overall, good show enjoyed it can't wait for more Raw next week!


i just complain about how shit it is but i dont watch it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Decent show. Ziggler on the mic was good, Miz TV was good, the tag match was good (loving the extra attention these days), Ziggler/Sheamus always delivers, the ending was good because it was just chaos, 3 feuds came together and nobody got the upper hand. I really like that they interwove the feuds going into TLC, basically teasing Ziggler or Cena cashing in at TLC. 

I do think Reigns was supposed to sell more to Ryback at the end.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder how they'll sway Ryback away from the Punk feud in time for the Rumble. I mean kayfabe speaking, why would Ryback just forget about the guy that screwed him out of the title the last two PPV's and move on to someone else? Especially when he's clearly still owed a title match after TLC.

They'll have to make it a Raw title match with Roman having some part in his loss. Then he continues with The Shield while Punk goes for The Rock.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

nice ryback pop.is it just me or did sheamus come out to his titantron?


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> I do think Reigns was supposed to sell more to Ryback at the end.


Yeah.at least sell it a little goddammit.lol


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sandow was over as hell tonight.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I need a pic of cody's stache.

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryback still the most over babyface on the show. unk2


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> I do think Reigns was supposed to sell more to Ryback at the end.


Yes, that was damn funny, it looked like Reigns going to beat Ryback alone. :lol

Show overall was good and entertaining for me. I give it 9/10


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

A$AP said:


> I wonder how they'll sway Ryback away from the Punk feud in time for the Rumble. I mean kayfabe speaking, why would Ryback just forget about the guy that screwed him out of the title the last two PPV's and move on to someone else? Especially when he's clearly still owed a title match after TLC.
> 
> They'll have to make it a Raw title match with Roman having some part in his loss. Then he continues with The Shield while Punk goes for The Rock.


Or the sword comment really does refer to Lesnar (and if Shield is aligned with Heyman and Punk that would make sense), and Lesnar costs Ryback the match at TLC. Lesnar/Ryback feud into Mania, taking Ryback's mind off of the title.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I missed Raw last night. How was it? Would it be worth my time to watch it later today, or are there any specific matches I should fast forward to?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best ending to a RAW since 4/2 with BROCK & RAW 1000 when Punker owned Rocky. 

THAT mustache & Brad "THE GREAT" Maddox were the definite highlights for me.

GothicBohemian check out Sheamus vs Dolph, the 4 way tag, Cesaro dominating and owning Kingston, & maybe not the entire main event (Cena vs Show), up till where the finish blows up and all hell breaks loose. 

If you dig Rhodes Scholars or Miz, then watch their segment right before Cena/Show. That should cover it. If I named anymore, well, might as well say watch the whole show. It was a solid RAW.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

^ Thanks. I may as well just try and make time for the whole thing later. At the least I'll definitely take a peek at Cesaro/Kingston and Sheamus/Dolph matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

(Y)

Cesaro is so legit. Must see.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

I watched a clip of the brawl at the end of RAW and I really don't see the fuss. It wasn't awful, but it was nothing special either. The standards have obviously dropped quite a lot for that to be considered amazing.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow first Raw in long time which left me pumped! 

Cesaro/Kofi what a fucking match! Cesaro looked so good, Sandow over as fuck! Cody looks like hes getting his confidence back really digging the Rhodes Scholars, Sheamus Ziggler put on a amazing match! If WWE continue to put out solid raws and keep building wrestlers in the same way, 2013 is going to be a good year.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I like how the crowd seemed to enjoy Ryback coming out last. I can't recall seeing someone the fans actually chanted for to come out since....a while now. Reminded me of Austin during Invasion a bit. The shield kinda messed up his entrance, not allowing him to squash anyone like he should of.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Was Dolph/Sheamus anything different from what we've seen from these 2 before? Might watch it later, might not.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good show. MizTV was great til his bad pun at the end. Show overall was great but had too much usual filler crap which I'm beginnig to realise is almost always Kofi. Bores the shit outta me.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> I would have called it NJ intimate time, but to each their own RT @WWEAJLee: New Jersey Screw Job
> 
> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> ...


-


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> And it appears as if Ive just inherited some beef from The Shield. Well, in time we will see what they're made of. Signing off @WWE


Translation:







:cena2


----------



## Vvv_Bane_vvV (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Walk-In said:


> Here's to hoping that Tom Brady has a big game.


Yeah, who won the Patriots/Texans game?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/10/12 Discussion: Muppets, Mustaches and Mayhem!*



Vvv_Bane_vvV said:


> Yeah, who won the Patriots/Texans game?


game wasn't even close. Patriots killed them 42-14


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Normally I'm fairly positive about the show, but I didn't enjoy last night at all. Not enough Punk and Bryan. Sandow however was brilliant.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

It was the hot crowd that made Raw worthy of being watchable. The Shield is already stale. Dolph Ziggler is not the greatest wrestler in the world, and I still can't understand why he is in the position he is in. Miz, Sandow, and Rhodes segment was the best that show has put on in years. That isn't saying a whole lot. Take nothing away from those men, but you know it's a boring night when the fans have to chant mustache. The show is supposed to make the crowd hot, and I think Raw was fortunate just to have an already hot crowd.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Good ending. Wonder if there's still some tix left for TLC.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Forgot to mention, the crowd doing the bark at the same time as Titus was awesome


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> The shield kinda messed up his entrance, not allowing him to squash anyone like he should of.


No way he should have squashed them. They have a match at TLC where Ryback has Kane and DB with him, yet a week before they show him squashing all three of them by himself? That would have been a dunce move. I liked his ladder throw anyway, putting them all down so he could get in the ring. Lovely chaos at the end.

As for Miz, I can't stand him as a face. Wasn't a big fan to begin with, but as a face he really annoys me.


----------



## TeamFilmIt (Dec 5, 2012)

A little disapointed there wasn't more from the shield but maybe on Smackdown. I wonder how long Cody will keep the mustache? Is it his new gimmick?

The ending was very WCW Nitro "And folks we are out of time!"


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> I like how the crowd seemed to enjoy Ryback coming out last. I can't recall seeing someone the fans actually chanted for to come out since....a while now. Reminded me of Austin during Invasion a bit. The shield kinda messed up his entrance, not allowing him to squash anyone like he should of.


Absolutely not. Why would you have Ryback squash the Shield, on the go-home show for TLC?

He's facing them with Hell No, the point is supposed to be that they can't take the Shield alone, they need a team. Remember when Cena and Rock teamed to face Truth and Miz? The last show before the PPV, Cena literally beat the both of them on his own in a handicap match. They had absolutely no threat, and no reason to have the Rock. It was awful.

Ryback got the drop on the Shield with the ladder, but they quickly bounced back and kept going toe to toe with everyone (hell, Reigns was one-on-one with Ryback and holding his own). That how you make a heel group look strong, not by squashing mid carders, but having them refuse to back down from a fight, or flee when a face's music hits, then stay as the face's equal in the fight. Make them all look even, and so that no one knows who would win in a match.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Cesaro is a beast, so happy that wwe is pushing him.

I never thought i was going to say that in my live but... Miz tv stole the show. These 3 men were absolutely perfect. Sandow was sandow, Miz is becoming very good as a face and Rhodes was hilarious with his mustache. Loved that segment.

Nice ending: Ryback is over as fuck that's amazing. They better starting to prepare his Mania moment because if they're going the Sheamus route (18 seconds etc), well all this overness will fade.

I can't wait the inevitable "you're fired" to vicky. I hope it will come soon enough


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Anyway in non intimate affairs, @WWE steel horse gets some down time in mass, see you in Wilkes B., on Sat, *may tout some #snatch 2morrow*


This is supposed to be a family show :vince3


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EWmoTQtzJBA

backstage fallout: Brad Maddox, Antonio Cesaro, & Primetime Players

funny backstage segements from all 3 (lol at Feed Me Ryback shirt)_


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Titus is so awesome.

I don't understand why they don't show these live on Raw instead of recaps and shitty filler.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> I like how the crowd seemed to enjoy Ryback coming out last. I can't recall seeing someone the fans actually chanted for to come out since....a while now. Reminded me of Austin during Invasion a bit. The shield kinda messed up his entrance, not allowing him to squash anyone like he should of.


He's easily the most over guy on the Roster. He's getting bigger pops than Cena and Sheamus combined.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> Or the sword comment really does refer to Lesnar (and if Shield is aligned with Heyman and Punk that would make sense), and Lesnar costs Ryback the match at TLC. Lesnar/Ryback feud into Mania, taking Ryback's mind off of the title.


I just doubt they'll throw in Ryback with Lesnar right away. At this point I think he's either going to be paired with Undertaker or Rock & Cena.

Unless they go for the swerve and have Heyman turn on Punk and him feud with Lesnar for WM.

It's hard to tell, which is actually refreshing.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty shit RAW except for a couple of moments.

I thought the Fatal 4 way tag was fun. Cesaro/Kingston was MOTN for. Cena/Show was really good and the way they worked the match set up really well for the Shield invasion. The ending, of course, was insane. Ryback throwing that ladder at The Shileld, fucking awesome.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know I just read yesterday (admittedly it was a dirtsheet but there nonetheless) that Vince wants Lesnar associated with Heyman only. No association with Punk at all. This was in reference to the dirtsheet talking about WWE creative bringing a Lesnar runin idea up for Hell in a Cell a few months ago. Vince said no to the idea, and that the only association of the two was a 1 day thing yesterday on WWEshop where they put Punk and Lesnar's merchandise together on sale.

So we'll see. But I would doubt a Lesnar interference.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If the Shield promo referring to "bringing the sword" is actually a reference to Brock Lesnar that would be extremely well-thought out, in my opinion.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

"Look out! LOOK OUT!"

:lmao Laughed so hard at that.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Still haven't watched Raw yet and I dunno if I will tbh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @WWEAJLee
> Well that was a soft ball. “@JohnCena: I would have called it NJ intimate time, but to each their own RT @WWEAJLee: New Jersey Screw Job”
> 
> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> soft balls, @WWEAJLee so many options. Like anything #Nerf makes


:lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Heel said:


> "Look out! LOOK OUT!"
> 
> :lmao Laughed so hard at that.


 As did I.

Cole. SMH


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a decent Raw for the most part for me, with the exception of the awful Vickie vs AJ match and Barrett vs Truth bout, which should've had more time. Other than that most of the show was a fun watch, with my main highlights being the 'Miz TV' segment, Cesaro vs Kingston, Punk and Heyman promo and the great Ziggler vs Sheamus contest.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Was a horrible show last night. 3 hours is killing them.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Quick Raw thoughts:

~2 HOLY SHIT moments: DOLPH's top rope X-Factor, Cesaro's backbreaker after catching Kofi in mid air
~Cesaro always seems to have at least 1 WOW moment every time he steps in the ring. The guy is my #1 right now.
~Cole/Lawler botching the spelling of "disdain" by claiming there's a "t" in it was more embarrassing than their usual garbage (pretty impressive feat)
~Truth pinning Barrett = :lmao, really glad Barrett isn't one of my favorites
~Sandow was quite over, he's sloooooowly growing on me
~Del Rio squashes = FUCK OFF
~Ryback is fucking over, like wayyyyy over
~Titus' bark is legit
~Brad 'The Great' Maddox


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just watched the last 45 minutes I missed last night. The Miz is a terrible face. What a annoying, swarmy douche.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I skipped over it completely. Thank God for DVR.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*- Thanks to WrestlingINC.com reader @sethgutt for sending this in: After RAW went off the air, the babyfaces gained control and cleared the ring, leaving Dolph Ziggler. Ryback nailed Ziggler with Shell-Shocked, and Sheamus followed up with a Brogue kick. Daniel Bryan hit a flying headbutt, Kane hit the chokeslam and John Cena finally nailed Ziggler with the AA to end the show. There was no post-show dark match.*

The thing is, you just know, if he had been fit... that would've been Punk. And it probably would've been aired on TV.




SDWarrior said:


> The point is to get the crowd expecting Ryback but saving him for the very end. It seems to be working because the house almost came down. He's also wrestling on Main Event and is main evening the PPV *so it makes sense to not have him wrestle 3 tv shows in one week.*


Yeah best not to do too much with him... the lummox gets gassed after a few minutes. I can't for the life of me, understand why anybody would think that Ryback actually has star quality. When I look at Ryback I don't see a star, I see a limited, one-trick-pony, flash-in-the-pan, novelty act who won't sustain anything long-term.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I had to hang my head in disgust just a little bit at the end of Raw. Not because of anything I saw on my TV (Raw was pretty decent, I thought), but because I could almost hear the collective orgasms of the IWC as their Golden God, Dean Ambrose, put the boots to WWE Poster Boy, John Cena.

"Oh yeah, OH YEAH, hit him Dean-o, hit him HARDER! UUUNNNGGGGHHHHH!!!!!" *grabs cigarette from pack*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> I can't for the life of me, understand why anybody would think that Ryback actually has star quality. When I look at Ryback I don't see a star, I see a limited, one-trick-pony, flash-in-the-pan, novelty act who won't sustain anything long-term.


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

LOOK OUT~~!

LOOK OUUUUUUT~~!~~!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Cody's mustache, Sandow and Cesaro stole the show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Probably the fastest I've ever watched Raw in my life tbh. The Miz/Sandow/Rhodes promo was fucking GOLD, absolute gold. Sandow is going to be a HUGE star I just know it. He couldn't be boring if he tried. :lmao Cody's moustache chants. Rhodes and Miz were really good and all 3 of them played off each other perfectly. It's great to see 3 midcarders get the chance to just go out there and talk in order to get themselves over and guess what? It worked. All of them got great reactions. The end of the show was chaotic but a lot of fun. It felt like a mass brawl and DAT RYBACK is fucking OVER. Wow. I haven't heard a pop like that in ages. :lmao at him fucking that ladder at the Shield lol. Was awesome. So yeah, the parts of the show that I did watch were great and I really enjoyed them. They amount to around 30 mins of a 3 hour show though. Not good. Slammy's next week gives something moderately interesting to look forward to I suppose. At least it's something different lol.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I had to rewind Rybacks' pop just to make sure I wasn't hearing things. WOW. Throwing the ladder at The Shield was hilarious. I also enjoyed the wild brawl, especially Cole's marking out to end the show.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The Reindeer Killer said:


> Yeah I had to rewind Rybacks' pop just to make sure I wasn't hearing things. WOW. Throwing the ladder at The Shield was hilarious. I also enjoyed the wild brawl, especially Cole's marking out to end the show.


That was the loudest pop I have heard in ages. Can't remember one that loud since maybe the Stone Cold days.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Show was overall pretty meh, as usual, though also it did have a couple of bright spots. Loved the Punk/Heyman and Sandow/Rhodes/Miz promos. I think I would've dug the brawl at the end more if it wasn't for Cole and his laughable commentary. They really needed JR for that.

Oh, and Ryback's pop was huge. People anticipating it all night and when he finally came out, they exploded. Ryback is probably the most over superstar in the WWE right now.



> That was the loudest pop I have heard in ages. Can't remember one that loud since maybe the Stone Cold days.


I think that's over-exaggerating it, but besides pops for guys like Rock, Austin, Taker, Lesnar's return, etc. and hometown pops like for Punk at MITB last year, it's definitely the biggest pop in a long while.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SDWarrior said:


> That was the loudest pop I have heard in ages. Can't remember one that loud since maybe the Stone Cold days.


I wouldn't go that far lol. I've heard louder pops this year. Not taking away from it though, it was still a MASSIVE pop and just a great way to end the show overall. If only I gave a damn and had spare money to blow on the PPV lol.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Rock winning @ Mania, Lesnar's return, Bryan's post-Mania Raw dark match are three that come to mind this year that were bigger than Ryback's last night. It was still very impressive and unexpected, though.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

SANTA GAME said:


> I wouldn't go that far lol. I've heard louder pops this year. Not taking away from it though, it was still a MASSIVE pop and just a great way to end the show overall. If only I gave a damn and had spare money to blow on the PPV lol.


A few months ago was when I started watching again after a long break so that's why I have to go that far back. haha


----------



## TeamFilmIt (Dec 5, 2012)

AJ got a pretty loud pop too but it was her home town.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What the fuck is going with Maddox? So the last two times he has appeared he has been fighting for a contract and failed, and now he is refereeing again, so has he got a contract then? Have I missed something?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> What the fuck is going with Maddox? So the last two times he has appeared he has been fighting for a contract and failed, and now he is refereeing again, so has he got a contract then?


I think he was supposed to already be employed as a ref. He was fighting for a wrestling contract.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> What the fuck is going with Maddox? So the last two times he has appeared he has been fighting for a contract and failed, and now he is refereeing again, so has he got a contract then? Have I missed something?


In amongst the steaming pile of shit that comes out of Cole's mouth he mentioned that AJ had signed him as a ref. I hope Ziggler dumps Vickie and Maddox goes with her instead.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

SDWarrior said:


> That was the loudest pop I have heard in ages. *Can't remember one that loud since maybe the Stone Cold days.*


At the height of his face run, Punk was getting a bigger reaction and pop than Ryback.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> That was the loudest pop I have heard in ages. Can't remember one that loud since maybe the Stone Cold days.


i wouldnt go that far
not gonna take it from him... the guy is over and it was a loud pop but daniel bryan who has been jobbing more than 70% of the year got louder pops at more than just one raw

punk got bigger pops before his heel turn
the rock, hell even cena got bigger pops at raw with A LOT of casuals

still it was a good pop and when comparing it to the others now it is indeed a big pop which then again is kinda sad...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Reindeer Killer said:


> Quick Raw thoughts:
> 
> ~2 HOLY SHIT moments: DOLPH's top rope X-Factor, Cesaro's backbreaker after catching Kofi in mid air
> ~Cesaro always seems to have at least 1 WOW moment every time he steps in the ring. The guy is my #1 right now.
> ...


Wait Del Rio was on the show? Wow.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Goddammit, just watched the first couple of parts of this show on wweo.net before they got deleted. Wish I saw that ending and the Rhodes Scholars parts though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw Thoughts:*

* Loved the opening package they did for the Shield before Raw. Was really well put together and made them seem really important. Good work there by WWE.

* Opening promo was alright. Ziggler was good but not as on fire as he's been the past few weeks. Show was solid as expected but Sheamus just annoyed the fuck out of me. He took a cheap shot by Show on SD and can't touch him and he's out there smiling as if nothing happened. That is what I can't stand about faces like him, Cena and Kofi. If you won't sell the angle yourself how the fuck am I meant to care? It just makes me dislike Sheamus even more.

* The Vickie/Vince segment was again awkward as fuck. I really don't get why they do it like this, its just cringe worthy to watch. Kayfabe wise Vince should really just fire Vickie if he's having to make the decisions for her. Rolled my eyes at the announcement of AJ vs Vickie as a main event. Uggggh.

* Truth vs Barrett was nothing to write home about and did little for me to care. Truth going over Barrett I really didn't get to be honest. I guess they feel Barrett looks more likely to take the gold from Kofi so they need to have Truth go over. The exchanges between Kofi and Cesaro on commentary were lame.

* 4 way tag match was a good match. Really enjoyed it actually. Great to see the tag division receiving so much prominence now. The Usos's are hardly ever on Raw yet are still getting a reaction. Never understood why they aren't featured more prominently. They are also very solid workers and have good chemistry. Rhodes Scholars getting the win here was not surprising but was the right choice. Sandow was surprisingly quite over with the crowd. Got a good pop coming out. The Cody's Mustache chant was hilarious :lmao. Cody's tache maybe more over now than 3/4 of the entire locker room :lol. Hilarious.

* Divas match was decent for the time it got. Alicia worked a lot better than I'm used to seeing her. I remember some of the matches she worked before were almost Kelly Kelly level of dreadful. Eve going over here I didn't get until I saw that there was a divas battle royal on the preshow. My guess is either Alicia will win the battle royal and get a rematch or prehaps AJ will win as the PPV is not far from where she lives and she'll get a shot only to be screwed out again giving us a potential teaser for an AJ/Eve feud down the line.

* Punk and Heyman's promos were typically good from them. Addressed a lot of issues and made a lot of great points. Pretty much did what it needed to do. It was solid but nothing special.

* Sheamus vs Ziggler was a great tv match as typical by these two who have great chemistry together. Great back and forth action. Great pacing and picked up well towards the end. The DQ finish I didn't mind until they had Sheamus kick the chair out of Ziggler's hand and make him look weak again. Ziggler better go over at TLC after being one upped by both Cena and Sheamus in recent weeks.

* The backstage segment with Khali, Hornswoggle and Vickie was hilarious but only because of the hilarious one liner Vince said about WWE being a family orientated show.

* I skipped the Del Rio squash. Its the same thing every week.

* Vickie vs AJ was as bad as I expected it to be. AJ got a great hometown pop as expected. I just hate the idea of Vickie ever being in the ring as she shouldn't even be there, shes not trained and her facing AJ should have been saved for when AJ finally gets her revenge on her. But obviously this was just for AJ to get screwed at her hometown to give her sympathy. The freak out done by AJ was over acted, she was trying way too hard and the screaming was just way too much. I'm just waiting for the day this stupid storyline ends and AJ actually gets work an actual match. This is doing nothing for her right now, she's already over and should be going for the divas championship now. The only thing I liked about this was Maddox's hilarious face expressions throughout the match which had me cracking up. First time I've actually dug Maddox's character.

* Kofi vs Cesaro was a good match. Cesaro is the king of TV matches, this guy just does unbelievable work in the ring. That tilt a whirl backbreaker catching kofi in mid air was awesome :mark:. Glad that WWE are getting behind this guy and building him up pretty well as US Champion.

* MizTV was a mixed bag. The Cody's Mustache chants continued which was hilarious :lmao. Sandow was so awesome and just fails to not be entertaining on the mic, made me chuckle several times. Cody's closing statement was strong but at times it seemed like he was struggling a bit. Whilst Miz is undoubtedly good on the mic he was just horrifically cheesy at times here and just really irritated me. Some of his jokes were just corny and so bad. I'm already getting turned off at Miz being a face and I thought he would be good at it. Thankfully, Sandow and Cody stopped this from being bad.

* The main event itself was a typically boring Cena/Show match but the aftermath saved it. I did really enjoy the ending with the Shield coming out and attacking Cena leading to chaos with Team Hell No, Sheamus and Ryback coming out. Ryback got a huge response coming out. The feed more chants were also really big. This guy is getting really over and keeps building momentum with the crowd support. Loved how the Shield are still not running away and are going full throttle and taking everything. Not enough heels like that these days. I loved how Cole initially marked out but then he completely ruined it with the LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! When there was nothing to look out for :lmao. Completely made him look like a tool.

* Side Note: Anyone notice that Lawler was acting a little more heel tonight whilst Cole went complete neutral/babyface? Lawler was at least in part sympathizing with the heels tonight which was kinda strange. I wonder if WWE are going to do a slow burning heel turn for Lawler. It would be refreshing considering Lawler is awful currently now. We'll see.

Overall show was pretty bad. Had its moments though. Better than the first 2 weeks after SS but still not a very strong go home show for TLC overall.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Wait Del Rio was on the show? Wow.


Squashed Ryder yet again to prove that he IS MORE VICIOUS THAN EVER (even though he jobs on every PPV).


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Just rewatched RAW.

-Eve takes a tilt a whirl backbreaker from Alicia-
-Sells her face getting hurt instead-

What.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Sheamus asking Big Slow where is his Christmas spirit threw me so off that I needed a fifteen minute break to get back on my senses.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

You know, I typically enjoy RAW. It's probably because I haven't watched it live with commercials in AGES. I could see how frustrating 3 hours with commercials every 15 minutes would be. I think it's a great show when it's seamless, though


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Watch RAW because of this


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Once again Titus's barks steal the whole fucking show


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Crusade said:


> * Side Note: Anyone notice that Lawler was acting a little more heel tonight whilst Cole went complete neutral/babyface? Lawler was at least in part sympathizing with the heels tonight which was kinda strange. I wonder if WWE are going to do a slow burning heel turn for Lawler. It would be refreshing considering Lawler is awful currently now. We'll see.


I noticed it too. Got excited by the prospects considering Cole as a heel is the worst thing ever. King having some edge again would help things.

Agreed with The Reindeer Killer on everything.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I find the ending of this RAW just strange, they were all fighting in that ring and it just faded out black, like wtf.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Watch RAW because of this


How the fuck..........?

That guy is an absolute beast. That's ten times more impressive than anything Ryback has ever done.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> I find the ending of this RAW just strange, they were all fighting in that ring and it just faded out black, like wtf.


with cole yelling "look out, look out" or whatever. what does that have to do with TLC? it was more like a royal rumble promo than tlc. raw was basically a waste of time to watch outside of cesaro and miz tv. i mean i also like the aj lee stuff, but that's only cuz i find her hot as hell.


----------



## xx1trueking1xx (Dec 10, 2012)

Cody rhodes wit DAT Mustache!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Ziggler Promo was good, Cesaro vs Kofi was solid and the Main event delivered mainly because of the Attitude Era like finnish with a brawl. Good Show


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Really want Cesaro to start main eventing next year. He is easily one of the strongest guys on the roster. His matches are always good, always.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I really dont know how people on here can still complain about this RAW. You had 3 awesome quality matches in Sheamus/Ziggler, Cesaro/Kingston, tag match. You had a nice promo from CM Punk, a decent promo from Ziggler and a very fun brawl at the end of the show. This RAW was way better then the recent stuff we have been getting.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I really like how they try to make the us title relevant. Us champ beats the IC champ. And Truth beats Barrett. 
I'm starting to forget that Santino reign... Thank you Antonio
I hope he retains at TLC


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Jingle Flocka Bells said:


> Really want Cesaro to start main eventing next year. He is easily one of the strongest guys on the roster. His matches are always good, always.


they can use ziggler's reign as a WHC to push some new rivals.. like Cesaro, Barret and Sandow (good god aren't they lacking decent babyfaces), for now they are stuck in the midcard, but if ziggler cashes in later in the year they got all the time needed to build em up


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pongo said:


> they can use ziggler's reign as a WHC to push some new rivals.. like Cesaro, Barret and Sandow (good god aren't they lacking decent babyfaces), for now they are stuck in the midcard, but if ziggler cashes in later in the year they got all the time needed to build em up


A Ziggler/Cesaro feud would make the world implode... the only thing that could be anywhere near as good would be Bryan/Ziggler. Can you imagine Ziggler selling those moves from Cesaro? O damn... now I really need to see that happen on a weekly basis for a nice long feud


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd pay good money to see Ziggler flying off the top rope and sell Cesaro's uppercut.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> A Ziggler/Cesaro feud would make the world implode... the only thing that could be anywhere near as good would be Bryan/Ziggler. Can you imagine Ziggler selling those moves from Cesaro? O damn... now I really need to see that happen on a weekly basis for a nice long feud


i'm waiting ziggler's reign especially for matches like those, if they give decent material to work with storyline wise to them this reign can make some future star rilevant

Cesaro can put solid matches with so many jawdropping moments, Sandow has written future main eventer in his forehead (i find his gimmick pretty boring, but he manages to shine anyway) and barret stuck in the midcard is just sad to think about.. hell i'm all for a sandow promo about cesaro and ziggler followed by a triple threat in a freaking ppv

as for D-Bry, i think he should be above the WHC title, he is already over and already established, he can feud for the wwe title with no problem..hell the way i see it, he should be build to be the top babyface




The Reindeer Killer said:


> I'd pay good money to see Ziggler flying off the top rope and sell Cesaro's uppercut.


he would sell the swiss death doing like two flip in mid air


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Reindeer Killer said:


> I'd pay good money to see Ziggler flying off the top rope and sell Cesaro's uppercut.


He'd find a way to have his head pop off... o man, now I really need this match. I could see a Wrestlemania classic living up to Savage/Steamboat very easily with those two. I would so buy WM just for that match alone if they did it.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I really like Cesaro, but I'm still not sold on his mic skills. Might be the gimmick.

Raw has been good for a while now IMO. The Shield storyline has me invested, Ziggler's push is going well, and the tag division has been soooooo much better. 

And Damien Sandow.


----------



## Kakihara_Anjo (Oct 14, 2012)

I really liked the muppets last time, so was looking forward to it again. 
And all we got was some tweets? Lame!


----------

